#ubuntu-il 2011-01-24
<eternal> היי
<eternal> משעמם לי ואני לא עייף
<eternal> קורה לי שאין לי חשק לכלום
<eternal> אני שונא את זה
<Rodensky> מפיצים עלי שמועות שאני כוסית?
<eternal> :)
<eternal> אולי. אולי סתם זה נאמר
<eternal> אם יש לך משקפיים אז זה איכס
<Rodensky> הלוואי היו לי משקפיים
<eternal> בדרך כלל משקפיים מתלכלכות ומכילות שומן
<eternal> תגידי.
<eternal> את כאן בנתייים
<eternal> כי אני רוצה לשאול אותך משהו
<eternal> את מכירה את הספר הזה? http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Nine-Steps-Living-Forever/product-reviews/1605292079/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
<eternal> נגמר בך
<eternal> הפעלתי שוב
<eternal> טוב. כנראה שהיא לא יכולה לעזור. ככה זה אנשים
<eternal> לא יכולים לעזור
<eternal> קטנים מדי
<Rodensky> המצאהטובה?
<eternal> לא קשה לנחש. את לא מציאה בניחוש הזה
<eternal> אבל את זכרת את השם
<eternal> עכשיו אני אטרנל כי שכחתי את השם שרציתי במקום שניהם
<eternal> אבל מצאתי עם מי לדבר.
<eternal> בצ'אט
<eternal> אפשר להציף את הצ'אט הזה?
<eternal> זה נשמר עוד. זה כזה מצחיק. זה אחרי זה יוצא בחיפושים בגוגל
<eternal> נו איזה מין צ'אט זה אם לא עונים לי?
<eternal> לא צריך חבל שבכלל החכמתי אתכם עם הלינק שלי
<eternal> טוב אני זז מהמקום הזה. הוא מלא באנשים שחושבים שצריך לעבור לאובונטו. זה מחליא.
<Ddorda> trew100: היי
<Ddorda> shimi810: בעיות באינטרנט?
<shimi810> ‏עכשיו אין בעיות
<trew100> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> trew100: הכל אחלה
<Ddorda> shimi810: אופס, האמת שהתכוונתי ל־ Shualdon
<Shualdon> :P
<Ddorda> שמתנתק ומתחבר
<Ddorda> Shualdon: פושטק
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> מגיע לך
<Ddorda> Shualdon: שקט אתה
<Shualdon> זו מדינה חופשית!
<Ddorda> :)
<moo3> איפה הצ'ט?
<moo3> איפה הדיסקשיין?
<Ddorda> moo3: ?
<moo3> Ddorda: WHA??
<moo3> bored as shit i m
<Ddorda> serfus: מה קורה?
<serfus> עשר :)
<serfus> מה שלומך Ddorda
<Ddorda> serfus: הכל פיצוץ
<Ddorda> matanya: מה קורה?
<matanya> הרוב טוב
<matanya> מה איתך?
<Ddorda> matanya: הרוב טוב?
<Ddorda> אצלי הכל טוב :)\
<matanya> הכי טוב
<Ddorda> i-pink: היי ענבר
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<i-pink> לומדת.
<Ddorda> לומדת למה?
<Ddorda> לא להפריע?
<i-pink> לומדת מוזיקה
<Ddorda> מגניב!
<Ddorda> משהו ספציפי?
<i-pink> מוסיקה*
<i-pink> כינור
<i-pink> כרגע אני על המחשב, אז זה יותר תוים.. ותאוריה של המוסיקה
<i-pink> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> מגניב לאללה
<Ddorda> את בטח כבר יודעת יותר ממני
<Ddorda> כבר שכחתי העל
<Ddorda> הכל
<Ddorda> לא הכל, אבל הרבה מאוד
<i-pink> זה ממש קשה..
<i-pink> אני מנסה להבין איך עובדים אם המפתחות
<i-pink> ה## אחרי המפתח סול..
<i-pink> ניגנת על משהו?
<Ddorda> כינור
<Ddorda> 4 שנים
<H3r0> i-pink - גם הכינור שלך ורוד?
<H3r0> [;
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> יש לי כינור חשמלי שחור!
<i-pink> דור, אני מקנא!
<H3r0> מה?לא מאמין
<Ddorda> i-pink: למה?
<i-pink> הוא נשי.. יש לו נוצצים כאלה..
<i-pink> כי ניגנת 4 שנים..
<Ddorda> כן, אבל אני לא זוכר הרבה
<Ddorda> אני זוכר אחיזה בעיקר
<Ddorda> ותווים כמובן
<Ddorda> תווים זה כמו אופניים, אי אפשר לשכוח
<Ddorda> אבל אני כבר בקושי זוכר את הנגינה עצמה
<Ddorda> אני זוכר איך עומדים נכון, איך מפיקים צליל וכו', אני לא זוכר איך עושים את התווים הנכונים, לא יודע להעביר מתווים לצליל
<Ddorda> שזה מבאס מאוד
<i-pink> אתה נשמע במצב ממש טוב ביחס אלי
<eternal> היי
<eternal> Rodensky, קראת על הספר?
<i-pink> לא מכירה
<i-pink> Ddorda,
<i-pink> http://www.violinflashcards.com/
<i-pink> אתר ממש נחמד
<Ddorda> i-pink: אני אנסה
<i-pink> OK
<Gargamel2> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: ?
<Ddorda> היי
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<Gargamel2> בסדר..
<Gargamel2> איך אצלך?
<Ddorda> הכל נחמד :)
<Ddorda> מה אתה מספר?
<Gargamel2> סיימתי לראות הבורר
<Gargamel2> עונה 3
<Gargamel2> פסיכי לגמרי
<Ddorda> לא יודע, לא רואה טלוויזיה
<Gargamel2> יצא לך לראות?
<Gargamel2> גם אני לא ;)
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: לא, לא יצא לי לראות
<Ddorda> Gargamel2: אגב, מצטער שעוד לא סודר הקטע בוויקי
<Ddorda> לא שכחתי אותך, הסיסאדמין לא זמין כבר כמה ימים
<Ddorda> כשאני אתפוס אותו זה יסודר
<H3r0> לילה טוב אנשים
<Gargamel2> בסדר, אף אחד לא לוחץ :)
<Gargamel2> עכשיו יש לי קצת יותר זמן פנוי
<Gargamel2> אז אני אנסה להמשיך מאיפה שהפסקתי
<Ddorda> אדיר
<Ddorda> מצוען
<Ddorda> מצוין
<rot_> שלום כולם
<rot_> יש לי בעיה קטנה, אולי אתם יכולים לעזור לי לפתור אותה
<Ddorda> rot_: ?
<rot_> יש לי מחשב, עכשיו אני רוצה להפוך אותו לשרת של עסק
<rot_> כלומר שיריץ PHP
<rot_> lamp בקיצור
<Ddorda> אכן
<rot_> הבעיה היא כשהתקנתי אפאצ'י עם פונקציה בטרמינל
<Ddorda> האמת שאני בדיוק כותב לזה מדריך לוויקי שלנו, חבל שלא סיימתי מוקדם יותר
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, יש לזה מדריך גם בבלוג שלי
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אמצא לך אותו
<rot_> כולל פתרון לבעיה שהוא לא נותן לי לכתוב קבצים בתיקיה המקורית של הWWW
<Ddorda> אה.. הגעת כבר לשלב הזה?
<Ddorda> והכל עבד לך עד כאן?
<rot_> כן, רציתי לראות שאני יכול להריץ קבצים של PHP
<Ddorda> ו..?
<rot_> להתקין את החלקים זה לא בעיה, הקטע הוא לבדוק שאני יכול להריץ קבצים של PHP
<Ddorda> http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/699
<Ddorda> הנה
<rot_> אבל הוא לא ניתן לי לכתוב קבצים בתיקייה של הWWW
<rot_> למרות שאני אדמין, הוא לא נותן לעשות כל פעולה שקשורה לקבצים בWWW כי זה בfilesystem
<shimi810> ‏זה פשוט, פתח עם gksu nautilus ושנה את ההרשאות של התיקייה
<rot_> שניה אני אנסה
<rot_> איפה זה אמור להיות בדיוק?
<rot_> הנאוטילוס
<shimi810> ‏זאת פקודה, הכנס אותה במסוף. ייפתח לך דפדפן הקבצים עם הרשאות root
<Shualdon> הנאוטילוס נמצע מתחת למים בדרך כלל
<rot_> מה הפקודה? כי אני לא כל כך מתמצא בלינוקס
<shimi810> ‎gksu nautilus
<Shualdon> אם אף אחד לא הבין את הבדיחה אז מצבכם בכי רע
<shimi810> ‏לא הבנתי את הבדיחה... אבל קישרתי בין זה לבין הסמל, שהוא בצורה של צדפה
<Shualdon> http://dandeliondiadem.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/nautilus.jpg?w=351&h=305
<Shualdon> חיה מגניבה לגמרי
<Shualdon> שנקראת על שם הצוללת של קפטן נמו מ-20 אלף מייל מתחת לים
<shimi810> ‏ואוו, נשמע מעניין
<Shualdon> ואם לא ידעת על הצוללת - אז מצבך עוד יותר בכי רע
<shimi810> ‏עזוב צוללת, לא ידעתי שזאת חיה בכלל... :/
<Shualdon> מילא היחה
<Shualdon> אבל הצוללת זה ידע כללי
<shimi810> ‏היה על זה פעם סרט? זכור לי משהו כזה...
<Shualdon> אתה לא מכיר את 20 אלף מייל מתחת לים של זול וורן?
<Ddorda> shimi810: ?1?1
<Shualdon> ?!?!?!
<Ddorda> rot_: אל תשנה את ההרשאות של /var/www
<Shualdon> אני גם לא קראתי אותו עדיין
<Shualdon> אבל אני מכיר
<Ddorda> אלא אם כן אתה בקטע של פריצות על בסיס יומי
<Shualdon> אני מקווה שאת ז'ול ורן אתה מכיר
<shimi810> ‏לא... טוב, אני כנראה חייב רענון דחוף
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: אז הפתרון הוא להחליף נתיב לתיקייה. גם זה יהיה במדריך?
<Ddorda> להחליף נתיב?
<Ddorda> הפיתרון הוא יצירת קישור רך
<Shualdon> shimi810: תעשה טובה לאנושות ותשמע א ת זנ
<Shualdon> http://www.ranlevi.com/2011/01/21/ep90_julesverne/
<Ddorda> sudo ln -s /home/user/sites/site1/ /var/www/
<Ddorda> http://localhost/site1
<Ddorda> זהו
<GuySoft> אתם מוזמנים להתלונן שאתם גם רוצים את זה בכרום כדי שהם יוסיפו את זה: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=70670
<GuySoft> טוב זה לא היה קשה. מוצאים מפתח שקוראים לו "אבי" בגוגל והוא מבין על מה אתה מדבר ..
<wjg> .??????
<i-pink> ?
<wjg> יש לי בעיה
<i-pink> איזה?
<i-pink> לי גם יש
<i-pink> אני מחפשת צאט של נגנים..
<wjg> אני צריך הורדה מסוימת של גירסא של אובנטו
<i-pink> איזה
<wjg> Ubuntu 8.4
<i-pink> היא די ישנה..
<i-pink> ובקרוב לא תהיה תמיכה.
<i-pink> עדיין מעוניין בלינק?
<wjg> כן
<i-pink> אם כן אמור לי ואשיג לך
<wjg> ניסיתי להתקין את גירסא 10
<wjg> מהאתר
<wjg> ושאני מפעיל מחדש תווינדוס
<i-pink> ו..
<wjg> היא נותנת לי מסך שחור
<wjg> ולא עושה כלום
<i-pink> מה כוונה
<wjg> כאילו המסך כבוי
<wjg> והכונן מופעל
<i-pink> הGRUB רואה את הWINDOWS?
<wjg> מה?
<i-pink> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<i-pink> איך אתה נכנס לWINDOWS?
<i-pink> יש לך טפריט בחירה בין UBUNTU לWINDOWS?
<wjg> כן
<wjg> נכנסתי אובנטו
<i-pink> אוקי..
<wjg> הוא פותח מסך שחור שכתוב שהוא עושה משו
<wjg> ואז מכבה תמסך
<i-pink> כתוב לך GRUB מעל הטפריט הזה?
<i-pink> זה משהו שUBUNTU התקין.
<i-pink> או שהתקנת דרך WUBI?
<i-pink> wjg ?
<rot__> יש לי עוד בעיה, מישהו פנוי?
<i-pink> כן
<rot__> אממ הצלחתי להתקין אפא'צי ולהריץ הכול
<i-pink> ו.
<rot__> אבל את מה שפיתחתי במחשב שלי שהוא ווינדוס ושמתי בלינוקס
<rot__> אז הוא מראה לי ﻿
<rot__> עשיתי לזה גוגל וזה קשור לקידוד
<i-pink> מה הקידוד?
<rot__> אז נכנסתי קובץ קובץ ושיניתי את הקידוד שגם יתאים ללינוקס, וזה לא עבד. יש
<rot__> utf-8
<i-pink> שמת בדף HTML מטה שאומרת מה הקידוד?
<rot__> אתה מתכוון לתג מטה?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> ואני בת!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<i-pink> :-)
<rot__> אהה סליחה
<rot__> <meta http-equiv='Content-Type' content='text/html; charset=windows-1255' />
<i-pink> כן
<rot__> אבל שמתקינים למשל phpmyadmin זה לא עושה כזה בעיה
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<rot__> את בטח חושבת שזה קשור לתג מטה
<i-pink> כן.
<rot__> אבל, בphpmyadmin אני לא ראיתי שהם עושים גרסא אחת שהתג מטה הוא ללינוקס ואחד לחלונות
<i-pink> אלא אם לא הבנתי את הבעיה
<rot__> עזבי... :S
<i-pink> אוקי..
<rot__> מה הפתרון שלך? יש לך כיוון?
<i-pink> אם התג מטה נכון, אז אתה אמור לראות הכל דפדפן את זה תקין
<rot__> מה התג מטה התקין? מה שהבאתי?
<i-pink> נראה תקין
<i-pink> למרות שעדיף לעבוד בUTF 8
<i-pink> (תלוי מה הטקסט שלך)
<rot__> הטקסט: שפת הקודש, מן הסתם
<rot__> נא... עכשיו בכלל לא עובד
<i-pink> זה פתוח לעולם?
<i-pink> אני יכולה לראות את זה מאצלי
<rot__> לא, זה שרת פרטי
<rot__> כאילו, זה שרת שאמור להיות לתצוגה של המערכת
<rot__> אבל בגלל שהמחשב קצת דפוק אז נראה לי שזה גם הסיבה
<i-pink> מה? איך זה יכול להיות קשור..
<rot__> עובדה, כשפיתחתי את זה בוינדוס אז לא עשה לי בעיה
<i-pink> קצת קשה לי לדבג משהו שאני לא רואה..
<rot__> השתמשתי בeasyphp
<rot__> נראה לי צריך שרת מקצועי
<i-pink> לא קשור..
<i-pink> יש לי שרת WEB על פנטיום 3
<rot__> ואם המחשב מריץ ubuntu
<elihai> ?
<i-pink> UBUNTU SERVER
<rot__> יש איזו תוכנה כזו כמו easyphp ללינוקס?
<rot__> לא, ubuntu desktop
<elihai> תעזרווווווו ליייייי
<elihai> אני חייב אובנטו שיעבודדדדד
<elihai> רעייייים
<i-pink> OK OK
<i-pink> אני אדם טוב!
<elihai> כולככם רעיייםםם
<elihai> עם כל החוכמהההההה
<elihai> רעייים
<elihai> אנשיים רעיייייייייייייייייים
<i-pink> אתה לא יכול להכליל ככה!!!
<elihai> חחחחחחחחחח צוחק
<i-pink> מה קרה?
<elihai> אני צריך אובנטטוו
<elihai> והוא לא עובד לי
<i-pink> למה?
<elihai> שניה תראי מה הורדתי תגידי לי עם זה טוב
<i-pink> הכנסת 5 שקלים לחריץ של הפלופי?
<elihai> שאלה
<i-pink> כן..
<elihai> איך אני מתקין אובנטו גירסא חדשה
<elihai> על ווידוס
<elihai> שלי
<i-pink> על או לצד?
<elihai> מה?
<elihai> הורדתי אובנטו 10.0.4 LTS
<elihai> זה טוב?
<i-pink> אתה מוחק את הWINDOWS ושם UBUNTU או שאתה שם UBUNTU כDUAL בוט
<i-pink> 10.04 היא LTS..
<elihai> בואי לפרטי
<i-pink> היא לא הכי מעודכנת אבל היא  לא רעה אם אתה רוצה יציבות
<elihai> אני רוצה גירסא
<elihai> הכי טובה
<i-pink> לפרטי.. אני לא יודעת אם בעלי מרשה..
<elihai> על ווינדוס
<i-pink> אתה מעדיף שתהיה הכי מעודכנת או שאתה מעדיף יציבות?
<rot__> אבל רגע.. מה איתי :D
<elihai> אתם רוצים לעזור
<elihai> או לא
<i-pink> rot_,
<i-pink> rot_, אני גם איתך
<elihai> אני יתקין תגירסא
<elihai> על הווינדוס
<asw3> מזה כל הטרולים האלה :|
<rot__> רגע, מה ההצעה שלך?
<elihai> אתם לא עוזרים
<rot__> הגרסא משנה או לא?
<elihai> לא משנה מבחינתי באתר שלכם כתוב תמיכה
<elihai> זה
<elihai> פשוט חרא
<elihai> אין שום תמיכה
<i-pink> elihai, תאפיין מה אתה צריך?
<elihai> אני צריך הורדה של אובנטו על אובנטו
<elihai> על ווינדוס
<elihai> סליחה
<i-pink> מה זה "על ווינדוס"
<asw3> דתי הוינדוס האלה
<elihai> יש לי כרגע ווינדוס, ואני רוצה בנוסף מערכת אובנטו
<i-pink> אוקי, בנוסף..
<i-pink> elihai, אתה מעדיף יציבות או להיות הכי מעודכן?
<elihai> יציבות
<elihai> כמה שיותר טובה
<elihai> הכי טוב
<elihai> יציבה וחזקה
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-25
<i-pink> כלומר, אתה מעדיף יציבות.
<i-pink> כמה ראם יש לך במחשב?
<elihai> 1 ג'יגה
<i-pink> אוקי.
<i-pink> נראה שUBUNTU 10.04 32BIT
<i-pink> תהיה טובה לך ותעשה את העבודה כמו שצריך.
<elihai> אני צריך הורדה
<elihai> אבל על מערכת ווינדוס
<i-pink> מה הכוונה על מערכת וינדוס?
<i-pink> יש לך CD?
<elihai> יש לי כרגע ווינדוס אקס פי
<elihai> ואני רוצה אובנטו
<elihai> עליו
<i-pink> אוקי,
<i-pink> איך אתה מתכוון להתקין?
<i-pink> יש לך CD במחשב?
<elihai> כונן ?
<i-pink> כן
<elihai> כן
<i-pink> אתה יכול לצרוב CD?
<i-pink> אוקי.
<elihai> אין לי דיסק
<i-pink> אתה יודע לצרוב CD מקובץ ISO?
<elihai> אני יודע לצרוב ISO
<elihai> אבל אןי לי דיסק
<i-pink> אוקי,
<i-pink> אוקי.
<elihai> אין דרך משו
<i-pink> יש לך דיסק אונקי של 2GB ומעלה?
<elihai> רק 2 גי'גה
<i-pink> זה יעשה את העבודה.
<i-pink> אתה יודע לעשות BOOT מUSB?
<elihai> אני יודע איך שהמחשב יזהה בפתיחת המחשב תדיסק און קי
<elihai> ככה התקנתי ווינדוס 7 לחבר
<i-pink> מעולה.
<i-pink> אז מה שאתה צריך זה 2 דברים
<elihai> אוקי
<i-pink> 1, התקנה ISO של UBUNTU ו2, תוכנה שתעביר לך אותו לDOK
<i-pink> שניה אני אביא לך את התוכנה
<i-pink> זו התוכנה שיוצרת את הDOK
<i-pink> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<i-pink> אתה מתקין אותה על הWINDOWS
<i-pink> ואז מכניס DOK נקי
<i-pink> בוחר אותו בתוכנה ובוחר למעלה UBUNTU 10.04 32BIT
<i-pink> וזהו..
<elihai> אה?
<elihai> הורדתי תתוכנה
<elihai> אבל צריך תקובץ של ההתקנה
<elihai> לא?
<i-pink> לא..
<i-pink> היא מורידה לבד..
<i-pink> זה מדריך שאני כתבתי לתוכנה הזו
<i-pink> הוא עם צילומי מסך
<i-pink> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=2286
<i-pink> זה ממש קל
<i-pink> אתה עושה את ההסבר הראשון
<i-pink> ואז unetbootin תוריד לך לבד את הUBUNTU הרצוי
<elihai> צריך ISO
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> היא מורידה לבד!!!
<i-pink> תראה את התמונה הזו
<i-pink> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/8321/screenshot1mx1.png
<elihai> היא לא מורידה
<elihai> שניה
<elihai> כתוב לי לבחור הפצה
<elihai> ולבחור גדירסא
<elihai> למעלה
<i-pink> בדיוק.
<i-pink> חשוב!!! אבל לפני זה!!!
<i-pink> תוודא!!!! שהדיסקונקי נקי!!!
<i-pink> ושהוא מחובר למחשב!!!!!!!
<elihai> שניה
<i-pink> OK
<elihai> זה בעברית האובנטו הזה?
<elihai> ההתקנה
<elihai> והכל
<i-pink> מה שתבחר..
<i-pink> הוא מגיע בכל השפות..
<i-pink> אתה בוחר בתחילת ההתקנה שפה ואז תהליך ההתקנה והמערכת המותקנת יהיו בשפה שבחרת..
<elihai> איזה הפצה לבחור
<elihai> הוא אומר לבחור הפצה
<i-pink> UBUNTU
<elihai> איזו גירסא
<i-pink> 10.04 32BIT
<elihai> Live_x64_10.10
<elihai> כתוב זה
<i-pink> לא 64
<i-pink> יש משהו אחר עם 10.04
<elihai> לא יודע
<elihai> תתקיני
<elihai> תראי
<elihai> ותודיעי לי
<i-pink> שניה אני מתקינה אצלי
<i-pink> יש
<elihai> מה?
<i-pink> 10.04_Live
<elihai> הוא מבצע
<i-pink> בחרת את הDOK שלך?
<i-pink> שהוא לא יתקין לך את זה על הכונן הלא נכון.....
<elihai> הוא אומר שהוא מוריד לC
<elihai> אבל עשיתי לכונן יואסבי
<elihai> איך זה יכול להיות
<i-pink> מההההההההההה
<i-pink> מה בחרת בDRIVE???
<elihai> שניה
<i-pink> אם זה C תבטל מהר...
<elihai> ביטלתי
<elihai> נעשה דרך תמונות
<elihai> אני יעלה ותגידשי לי
<i-pink> לא צריך
<i-pink> זה כולה 5 שדות...
<elihai> http://up351.siz.co.il/up3/2jinyj4nmt5j.png
<elihai> עד לכאן זה טווב?
<i-pink> נראה תקין
<elihai> http://up351.siz.co.il/up1/ltzhyj5djank.png
<i-pink> בסדר
<elihai> :] אחר כך?
<i-pink> הוא מוריד את הISO לTEMP ואז הוא יתקין אותו לF
<i-pink> עכשיו לך שתה קפה,
<elihai> סבבה
<i-pink> זה יקח זמןץץ תלוי בקצב של האינטרנט שלך..
<elihai> 7%
<i-pink> איזה מהירות יש לך?
<i-pink> 15 20?
<elihai> 2.5
<i-pink> מה?
<elihai> 2 וחצי
<i-pink> לא 25?
<i-pink> זה ממש קצת.
<elihai> 25 מגה?????????
<elihai> התחרפנת
<i-pink> כאן לא מוכרים את זה
<i-pink> לי יש 15
<elihai> אני בישראל
<elihai> חח
<i-pink> אבל זה הכי נמוך שמוכרים
<i-pink> אני לא
<i-pink> אני בNY
<elihai> 1 וחצי הכי נמוך
<elihai> לא 1
<i-pink> דומה, הבדל של פיקסל..
<elihai> עד מתי את פה
<i-pink> שעה..
<i-pink> אולי קצת פחות..
<elihai> טוב..
<i-pink> צריכה ללכת לנקות את הבית.. לבשל..
<elihai> תודה אני יסתדר
<elihai> עכשיו לילההההההההההההההההההההההה
<i-pink> כאן 7:38 PM
<elihai> אה טוב
<i-pink> המחשה שלי קרוב למטבח.
<elihai> יאללה ביי ותודה
<i-pink> יש לך MSN?
<elihai> כן
<elihai> מה שלך
<i-pink> מה שלך?
<elihai> elihgh@hotmail.com
<i-pink> לא רוצה לרשום בציבורי..
<elihai> טוב רק תוסיפי
<elihai> אני יתבחר עם יהיה בעיה
<i-pink> הוספתי
<elihai> סבבה
<i-pink> פשוט אני לא כל הזמן בIRC הזה..
<elihai> יש פה הרבה שמשתמשים בישראל במערכת הפעלה הזו<?
<i-pink> אני לרוב בIRC של #music
<i-pink> אני משתמשת בUBUNTU..
<elihai> אבל עם מישראל
<elihai> הרבה משתמשים
<elihai> זו מערכת פצצה
<i-pink> למרות שאני קצת ממצה אותה..
<elihai> לי יש שרת יעודי, ככה שאני רוצה להתרגל ללינוקוס..
<i-pink> אז אני פוזלת לכיוון הפצות מתגלגלות..
<i-pink> אבל אני די הרבה שנים עם UBUNTU..
<elihai> מה יש שם
<i-pink> ולפני זה עם דביאן..
<elihai> את יכולה להסביר לי קצת
<i-pink> מה הכוונה מה יש שם?
<elihai> מה יש שם
<elihai> הכל?
<i-pink> בUBUNTU?
<elihai> כן
<i-pink> זו הפצה שמבוססת על דביאן..
<i-pink> כלומר ההתקנה של התוכנות מתבצעת בחבילות DEB
<elihai> כן יודע
<i-pink> דרך רפוזיטורי (שרת שמחזיק תוכנות בדוקות וידועות)
<i-pink> אז אתה בטח מכיר apt-get ..
<i-pink> ואת האפקטים של compiz..
<i-pink> קוביה.. וכל השיט הזה..
<i-pink> למרות שזה די מגניב, אבל אני מיציתי את זה די מהר, אבל יש אפקטים שהם נוחים לעבודה.
<elihai> כן
<i-pink> מה הסיבה שהחלטת להתקין לינוקס?
<i-pink> כי אם אתה רוצה ללמוד אותו לעומק אז אולי עדיף לך "להתלכלך" בהפצה כמו GENTOO או linux from scratch
<elihai> יש לי שרת יעודי אוקי?
<elihai> מלינקוס
<elihai> ואני רצה ללמוד עוד
<elihai> על העבודה
<elihai> יש לי חברת שרתים
<i-pink> כלומר אתה רוצה שהלינוקס יהיה שרת?
<elihai> חח לא
<elihai> מערכת
<elihai> שאני יוכל ללמוד על פקודות
<elihai> כי זה אותו פקודות
<i-pink> ללמוד פקודות, זה אומר להכיר טוב טוב לינוקס..
<elihai> כן
<elihai> יש מישהו שיכול ללמד אותי
<i-pink> הייתי מציעה לך כן להתלכלך. ולהשקיע בהפצה "קשה"
<elihai> מזה להתלכלף והפצה קשה
<elihai> מזהההה
<elihai> ותאמת אני רוצה להיות מתכנת לינקוס
<elihai> ללמוד יותר על המחשב
<i-pink> ללמוד = לא לעבוד עם הפצה שהכל בה זה נקסט נקסט...
<elihai> אני לא יודע איפה אפשר
<elihai> אולי יש דרך ללמוד ואני מוכן לתת הכל ללמוד לינקוס
<elihai> להיות מתכנת
<i-pink> תראה, UBUNTU תוכננה להיות נוחה למשתמש. ואפילו אמא שלי עובדת איתה בלי בעיה..
<elihai> את חושבת שיש איזה דרך ללמוד לינקוס
<elihai> אבל ממש
<elihai> לא בקטנה
<elihai> תיסודות
<elihai> והכל
<elihai> ואני מוכן לעבוד ק'שה
<i-pink> אז למה שלא תתקין משהו כמו GENTOO
<elihai> מזה
<i-pink> או שתנסה להתקין את linux from scratch
<elihai> מזה
<i-pink> גם אם לא תצליח לגמריי אתה תלמד מזה המון
<elihai> מה את מציעה לי
<elihai> ?
<elihai> קודם אובנטו נראלי
<i-pink> תתחיל מאובונטו..
<elihai> כן
<i-pink> תשתפשף קצת..
<elihai> צריך איבחון
<elihai> איך כדי
<elihai> ללמוד
<i-pink> ואז תקפוץ למשהו כמו linux from scratch
<i-pink> שזה לבנות מ0 את ההפצה שלך..
<i-pink> שזה די מסובך
<i-pink> אבל זה לימוד טהור.
<i-pink> בערך חצי שנה השקעה..
<elihai> מזה הפצה
<elihai> מזאת אומרת לבנות
<i-pink> אובונטו זו הפצה..
<i-pink> דביאן זו הפצה..
<i-pink> linux from scratch זה בסיס להפצה..
<elihai> אוקי
<elihai> ו..
<i-pink> אם נקביל את זה למכוניות
<elihai> סליחה, אבל אני לא מבין מילה
<i-pink> אז אובונטו זה מכונית כחולה ודביאן זה מכונית אדומה
<elihai> אוקי
<i-pink> אז linux from scratch זה ערימה של חתיכות מתכת ומנוע
<elihai> אה
<elihai> אבל מה אני יעשה באובנטו
<elihai> ללמוד
<i-pink> אתה יכול לחתוך את הלוחות מתכת ולבנות טרנטה, או לעבוד מדוייק ולבנות למבורגיני..
<elihai> את יכולה לבוא רגע לפרטי
<i-pink> כן
<elihai> אני רוצה שתסבירי לי
<eli> ??????
<eliiii> ??????
<nicoco> !!!!!!!!
<eliiii> מישהו פההה
<nicoco> כבר לא
<nicoco> ביי~
<eliiii> אוופ
<eliiii> חבל
<eliiii> תודה בכל מקרה
<nicoco> סורי - מאחר לבי"ס
<eli65> בבקשה יש פה מישהו
<eli65> אני חייב עזרה
<eli65> ?
<fffgv> ?
<dkjfncd333> ?????
<Yaron-Heb> מישהו פה סובל מתקלות בבזק?
<Rodensky> יש מישהו שלא סובל מתקלות בבזק? :)
<dkjfncd333> מישהו פה
<dkjfncd333> בבקשה
<Rodensky> עפתי לשבור את הראש על כלים כירורגיים. מי היה מאמין שיש כל-כך הרבה סוגים של צבתות.
<Interruptus> צבתות זה כיף
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: כשאת אומרת צבתות, למה את מתכוונת?
<Yaron-Heb> עוד פעם משחקי הסקס הקינקיים שלך?
<Shualdon> Yaron-Heb: http://www.calcalist.co.il/local/articles/0,7340,L-3494205,00.html
<Yaron-Heb> Shualdon: קבל קטע, גם 199, גם 166 וגם אתר בזק כולם למטה ☺
<Yaron-Heb> לדעתי משרד התקשורת צריך להקשיח את התנאים שלהם לחידוש חוזה, הם רשת לאומית ולא ייתכן שבזמן מלחמה התשתיות שלהם יקרסו כל כך בקלות
<trew100> היי כולם
<trew100> חזרתי סופסוף
<sult4n> i-pink: יש לך Jabber?
<sult4n> IM "קוד-פתוח" שמאפשר חיבור לכל הרשתות דרך טרנספורטים וזה גם אינטר-שרתי
<sult4n> http://psi-im.org/wiki/Tutorial_for_Psi_0.11#Signing_up_with_a_Transport
<sult4n> KDE: Psi http://psi-im.org/ http://psi-plus.com/ (Qt)
<sult4n> GNOME: Gajim http://gajim.org/ (GTK+)
<sult4n> תתחילו להזרים אנשי לינוקס חדשים לג'אבבר
<sult4n> אפשר גם אודיו ווידאו עם ג'ינגל
<sult4n> http://psi-im.org/wiki/Jingle_branch http://psi-im.org/wiki/Voice_Calling
<sult4n> http://gajim.org/screenshots.php וידאו למטה
<Rodensky> שוב אתה ממליץ על הפסי הגרועה הזו? :)
<sult4n> Psi ל KDE
<sult4n> Gajim נהדרת!
<sult4n> את מוכרחה לנסות
<Rodensky> אני מסתדרת מצוין עם פידג'ין. מולטי-פרוטוקול מצוין. לא צריך את התיווך של ג'אבר :)
<sult4n> ככה הייתי מעוניין לראות את חלון הצ'ט של אובונטו/לינוקס ישראל http://gajim.org/imgs/groupchat_window.png
<sult4n> אבל זה אפשרי אם הצ'ט הוא על פלטפורמת Jabber/XMPP
<Rodensky> מה רע בIRC?
<Rodensky> אגב, אתה יכול לגרום לצ'ט שלך להיראות ככה. תלוי בקליינט, לא בפרוטוקול
<sult4n> עם avatars?
<sult4n> ואני כרגע מחובר אל עי.אר.סי דרך ג'אבבר, ואין לי צורך לשמור את רשימת החדרים שלי בקובץ נפרד/מקומי מכיוון שרשימת החדרים נשמרת בשרת בדיוק כמו שאר אנשי הקשר
<sult4n> רוב החדרים שבהם אני מבקר הם IRC רק 7 הם של XMPP
<Rodensky> חומץ :)
<sult4n> טמבלויזיה של אוסטרליה: מכריזים בשידור "חי" על הדוגמנית השגויה כזו הזוכה http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqiD0KTZrKE
<Rodensky> ג'אבבר זו המצאה חביבה, אבל זה תיווך מיותר
<sult4n> מדוע?
<sult4n> אני כבר בדרך להזניח את פידג'ין ואת XChat
<Rodensky> אם יש לי חשבון בפרוטוקול מסויים, אני מעדיפה להתחבר אליו ישירות דרך קליינט שתומך בו מאשר להתחבר דרך הקליינט שיתחבר לחשבון שלי בפרוטוקול של ג'אבבר וממנו לאנשים שעל הפרוטוקול שאיתו אני רוצה לדבר בעצם
<Rodensky> בייחוד כשרשימת האנשים נשמרת כעותק על שרת נוסף
<sult4n> ככה את אנונימית יותר ^^'
<Rodensky> מה יותר אנונימי בזה?
<Rodensky> מיקרוסופט ממילא רואים את השיחות שאני מקיימת עם החברים שלי שנמצאים בפרוטוקול של מיקרוסופט
<Rodensky> יאהו ממילא רואים את השיחות שאני מקיימת עם החברים שלי שנמצאים ביאהו
<Rodensky> ניסיתי להתחבר דרך פסי דרך ג'אבבר, אבל זה לא נוח שזה בעצם יוצר רשימות כפולות של אנשים
<sult4n> את יכולה למחוק את העותקים על השרתים הנוספים באמצעות פקודת XMPP או באמצעות הסרה של הטרנספורט
<Rodensky> וכשעשיתי שינויים בכינויים של אנשים כדי לראות שם מלא במקום הכינוי שאדם נתן לעצמו, זה שינה את זה מקומית ברשימה בג'אבבר ולא בחשבון האמיתי
<sult4n> אני מבין למה את מתכוונת
<Rodensky> וגם מחיקות וחסימות הן רק בג'אבבר ולא בחשבון האמיתי
<sult4n> הם לא רואים את המיקום שלך או IP
<Rodensky> ואז כשאני ממחשב אחר שהוא לא שלי
<Rodensky> ויש עליו ווינדוס למשל
<sult4n> אז תתקיני PSI בוינדוס
<Rodensky> אז אני מתחברת לחשבון שלי
<sult4n> או Gajim
<Rodensky> אני לא יכולה להתקין פסי על אותו ווינדוס
<Rodensky> כי זה לא מחשב שלי
<sult4n> meebo
<Rodensky> ואז אני מגלה שהחשבון במסן מסנג'ר
<Rodensky> זה לא מה שיש לי בג'אבבר
<Rodensky> לא אכפת לי שידעו איפה אני ומה האייפי שלי
<Rodensky> מה שחשוב זה תוכן השיחות
<Rodensky> וזה ממילא חשוף, כך או כך
<sult4n> צריך להשמיד את YIM MSN ICQ AIM
<sult4n> OTR מצפין שיחות
<asw3> אל תשתמש בפרוטוקולים האלה
<Rodensky> ההצעות שלך
<asw3> "להשמיד"
<Rodensky> זה סתם לסבך לבנאדם את החיים
<Rodensky> יותר קל להוריד פידג'ין ולהתחבר לפרוטוקולים השונים דרכו
<sult4n> ג'אבבר דרך דפדפן: https://webchat.limun.org/
<Rodensky> אתה הבנאדם היחיד אצלי בג'אבבר
<Rodensky> לא משתלם לי בכלל לעבור לשיטה שלך
<Rodensky> כשיש לי עשרות אנשים במסן מסנג'ר, עשרות ביאהו
<sult4n> טוב
<Rodensky> בפייסבוק וכו'
<sult4n> אפשר גם להתחבר לפייסבוק
<Rodensky> אז כל הסיבוכים האלה רק בשביל שלא יראו את האייפי שלי שממילא גלוי מעצם זה שהתחברתי לאינטרנט?
<sult4n> פייסבוק זה XMPP חסום רק לפייסבוק
<asw3> מה הבעיה שיראו את האיפי?
<Rodensky> מי שעד כדי כך חרד לפרטיותו - שלא יתחבר לאינטרנט
<sult4n> אני
<sult4n> ^_^
<Rodensky> למה אתה בצ'ט הזה?
<Rodensky> אתה על שרת פרינוד, יכולים לראות את האייפי שלך וגם מתעדים את השיחות בחדרים
<Rodensky> אל תצא לרחובו כי לך תדע מי צלם ומה הוא מצלם
<Rodensky> אולי הוא גם מקליט
<Rodensky> *צלם=מצלם
<sult4n> תבדקי את ה WHOIS שלי בבקשה
<Rodensky> אל תדבר בטלפון/סלולרי כי ספקי השירותים האלה מאזינים
<Rodensky> והם יכולים לדעת איפה אתה
<asw3> wow יש לך פסי
<asw3> איזה גבר
<asw3> אז ידעו את האיפי שלך
<Rodensky> כשאתה מתחבר לאינטרנט, ספק האינטרנט שלך יודע איפה אתה
<sult4n> קייממת כבר הצפנה ל SIP VoIP וצה"ל עושה בזה שימוש
<Rodensky> חחח יופי שצה"ל עושה בזה שימוש
<Rodensky> לא כולנו בצה"ל
<sult4n> קיימת הצפנת טקסט עם OTR שקיים בפידג'ין
<Rodensky> ראית את המכשירים המזעזעים שצה"ל עושה בהם שימוש לצורך ההצפנה?
<Rodensky> רחוקים מאוד מלהיות סמארטפונים
<asw3> הטקטס שאתה כותב פה הוא לא מוצפן
<sult4n> זSIP זה חינם ופתוח
<asw3> תשתמש באיזה הצפנה שאתה רוצה
<asw3> הכל מתועד
<sult4n> פה לא מוצפן, אכן
<Rodensky> אני יוצאת מתוך נקודה הנחה שהכל כל הזמן ובכל מקום גלוי ומתועד
<Rodensky> ואם אני לא רוצה שידעו
<Rodensky> 1. אני לא מדברת על מה שאני לא רוצה שידעו
<Rodensky> 2. אני לא משתמשת בשירות של מי שאני לא רוצה שידע
<Ddorda> מה שנמצא ב־IRC בהודעות פרטיות או בחדרים ללא תיעוד, לא מתועד
<Ddorda> אפילו לא בשרתים של פרינוד
<Rodensky> וזה יותר קל מאשר כל הפתרונות האלה שמגרדים את אוזן שמאל עם יד ימין שעוברת קודם בין הרגליים ועושה שני סיבובים מסביב לבטן
<sult4n> אני לפחות מסתיר כמה פרטים וכך פחות גורמים יודעים asw3
<Rodensky> הגורמים שאתה מסתיר מפניהם זה אותם גורמים שזה ממילא לא מעניין אותם
<Rodensky> וממילא מה שחשוב זה תוכן השיחות ולא הכתובת שלך
<sult4n> לא רימזתי דבר על פרטיות מוחלטת
<Rodensky> מי שבאמת ירצה לאתר אותך
<Rodensky> יעשה את זה גם אם תצפין את הVOIP שלך
<asw3> אני לא מבין באמת מה הרעיון שלך
<Rodensky> ואם אם תשתמש בג'אבבר
<Rodensky> וגם תצפין OTR
<Rodensky> וכל שאר הדברים
<asw3> בדרך כזו או אחרת יגלו אותו
<Rodensky> אם תאגיד רוצה לאתר אותך ולדעת מה אתה עושה כרגע ועל מה ועם מי אתה מדבר
<Rodensky> הוא מצלם ומקליט אותך עם לווין
<Rodensky> :)
<Rodensky> גם מתחת לאדמה :P
<asw3> עכשיו הוא יתאבד :|
<Rodensky> הוא לא יתאבד
<Interruptus> זהו תחי הפראנויה
<Rodensky> אני מכירה אותו, הוא יחפש פרוייקט שמשבית לוויינים
<Rodensky> :)
<Rodensky> כפרה עליו
<asw3> עמוס בדרך אליו
<Rodensky> הוא בסדר
<Rodensky> הוא אנטי ממסדי
<sult4n> חחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> כמו שאנשים אמורים להיות
<sult4n> אכן!
<sult4n> אכן! X2
<Rodensky> המוטו שלך צריך להיות "זה שאני פרנואיד, לא אומר שלא רודפים אחרי"
<sult4n> בדיוק!
<Rodensky> טוב אני צריכה להתקשר לחברת התעופה. הם רואים את כרטיס האשראי שלי אבל לא מחייבים אותו. בגללם לא יהיה לי כרטיס
<sult4n> [14:26:19] <asw3> wow יש לך פסי
<sult4n> [14:26:21] <asw3> איזה גבר
<sult4n> אני לא משתחצן כאילו "לי יש ולכם אין" אני מבקש שאנשים יפנו את תשומת ליבם אל פתרונות פתוחים מוצפנים בטוחים יעילים ונטולי פוליטיקה! כולם מוזמנים להצטרף
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא יעיל
<sult4n> ואני משתמש ב Gajim
<Rodensky> ולא מוצפן
<Rodensky> הג'אבבר
<sult4n> SSL
<Rodensky> ומילא מוצפן
<Rodensky> אבל לא יעיל
<sult4n> אז OTR
<trew100> היי לכם מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אם את פרנואידית בנושא
<Ddorda> אני משתמש בתוסף לפידג'ין
<Ddorda> שמצפין לי שיחות
<Ddorda> לא משנה איזה פרוטוקול
<Ddorda> זה כמובן דורש שגם לשני יהיה פידג'ין עם התוסף
<Rodensky> זה אמור להיות ברשימת הפלאגינים
<Rodensky> אני בדיוק מדברת עם מישהו על זה
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא מופיע לי ברשימה
<Rodensky> פעם זה היה, עכשיו לא, מוזר
<Ddorda> את צריכה להתקין את זה
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אגיד לך איך קוראים לפלאגין...
<Rodensky> היה לי את זה
<Rodensky> אני הולכת למאגרים לראות
<Ddorda> pidgin-openpgp
<Ddorda> לדעתי
<Ddorda> או זה
<Ddorda> או
<Ddorda> pidgin-encryption
<Ddorda> זה
<Rodensky> אני מורידה עכשיו את הפלאגין הזה מהמאגרים
<nicoco> back :P
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה פלאגין ממש פשוט
<Ddorda> יוצר לך מפתח GPG ייחודי לכל משתמש
<nicoco> הידעתם: הקופסא השחורה במטוסים צבועה בכתום :P
<Rodensky> לא אומר לי כלום
<Rodensky> וכן, זה היה ברור, כי אחרת איך ימצאו אותה?
<nicoco> בקלות
<nicoco> פשוט צובעים את הרקע בלבן
<nicoco> ;)
<Rodensky> חחחחחח
<Rodensky> אגב, צבעים כמו כתום נראים יותר טוב על רקע לבן מאשר שחור :)
<Rodensky> אדום למשל נראה למרחק יותר טוב מאשר שחור, על רקע לבן
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> אולי
<nicoco> אם זה אדום מתומצת כזה
<nicoco> אז כן
<Rodensky> "מתומצת?
<nicoco> אדום אדום
<nicoco> לא ורדרד או בורדו
<Ddorda> תגידו
<Ddorda> מישהו ניסה את ה־rc האחרון של חופיס?
<nicoco> נופ
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> זה לא רק אם הצד השני משתמש בפידג'ין
<Rodensky> זה אם הצד השני משתמש בקליינט שתומך בזה
<Rodensky> אם הצד השני משתמש בgajim, זה עדין יעבוד
<Rodensky> נבדק עכשיו :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: את בטוחה...?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> בדקנו עכשיו
<Rodensky> :)
<Ddorda> נשמע הזוי
<Ddorda> אולי זה לא אותו תוסף?
<Rodensky> אותו תוסף
<Rodensky> off-the-record לפידג'ין
<Ddorda> אה.. בעצם gajim זה איזה פורק של gaim לא?
<Rodensky> אחרי התקנה מהמאגר
<Rodensky> זה מופיע ברשימת הפלאגינים של פידג'ין
<Ddorda> אה.. זה לא אותו תוסף
<Ddorda> שאני דיברתי עליו בכל אופן
<Rodensky> אה
<Ddorda> על זה שאני מדבר זה מצפין עם מפתחות והכל
<sult4n> פרוייקט OTR http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<sult4n> קליינט ג'אבבר שגם תומך ב OTR http://mcabber.com/
<lousygarua> serfus: נוכח?
<serfus> lousygarua, אכן
<lousygarua> serfus: אתה מחליף את דור נכון? יש כמה מקומות שצריכים עדכון
<serfus> אוקיי
<serfus> תן לי לינקים?
<lousygarua> כמו זה למשל https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<serfus> :)
<lousygarua> ואשמח לקבל את האימייל שלך כי אני אוהב להציק להאיש הקשר
<lousygarua> ה' מיותרת
<serfus> aviv at sapirfamily.com
<serfus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/serfus
<serfus> יש שם דרכי התקשרות אם אתה רוצה
<Ddorda> serfus: אתה משתמש ב־Xchat נכון?
<serfus> יאפ Ddorda
<Ddorda> לך ל־Settings
<Ddorda> Advanced > User commands
<Ddorda> תוסיף אחד חדש
<Ddorda> MAIL
<Ddorda> ותכתוב בפקודה
<Ddorda> notice %2 me@example.com <-- mail me.
<Ddorda> וכמובן שתחליף את כתובת המייל במייל שלך
<Ddorda> ואז תנסה לכתוב ככה:
<Ddorda>  /mail Ddorda
<Ddorda> :)
<serfus> נחמד :)
<Ddorda> נחמד ובעיקר יעיל
<lousygarua> אני לא מבין אם צריך לעדכן את הוויקי של הרשימת לוקואים או מה
<serfus> lousygarua, העמוד הזה לא מעודכן בכללי, יש היום את הלוקו דירקטורי
<serfus> בדיוק
<lousygarua> ואיך הוא מתעדכן? כאילו.. מה אני קשור ללוקו דיירקטורי? :)
<lousygarua> אני רשום שם בתור אדמין
<lousygarua> לא שאני עצוב בגלל זה
<lousygarua> אני דיי שמח
<serfus> lousygarua, הוא מתעדכן לפי הקבוצה בלאנצ'פד
<serfus> אתה אדמין שם
<lousygarua> אוקיי אז סבבה
<lousygarua> אגב אני מקווה שאהיה יותר זמין כעת
<lousygarua> הייתי קצת במחתרת בזמן האחרון
<serfus> מעולה :)
<sult4n> Ddorda: http://gajim-otr.pentabarf.de/ Gajim OTR
<Ddorda> sult4n: זה לא מה שאני משתמש
<sult4n> רק לידיעתך הכללית :)
<sult4n> irssi-otr and xchat-otr http://irssi-otr.tuxfamily.org/
<Rodensky> Yaron-Heb
<Rodensky> חבר'ה
<Rodensky> העלמתי לפני כמה זמן את הפאנלים
<Rodensky> אני צריכה מישהו שיש לו פאנל
<Rodensky> עם מערכת באנגלית
<Rodensky> לשאול שאלה עבור מישהו
<Rodensky> (העלמתי אותם ואני לא יודעת איך להחזיר חזרה, וחבל לי להסתבך עם זה עכשיו בשביל רגע אחד :-)
<i-pink> ?
<Rodensky> קליק ימני על הפאנל
<Rodensky> איך נקראת באנגלית האופציה של הוספת דברים אליו?
<serfus> add to panel
<Rodensky> תודה
<serfus> :)
<i-pink> בא לי ג'חנון
<i-pink> ניסיתי sudo apt-get install jahnon
<i-pink> וזה לא עובד..
<Rodensky> איך אני רואה את הכתובת של השרת שאני נמצאת בו כרגע בIRC?
<serfus> /whois Rodensky
<serfus> i-pink, :D
<serfus> צריכה מחשב תימני
<Rodensky> verne.freenode.net :Newark, NJ, US ?
<serfus> כנראה
<Rodensky> תודה :)
<serfus> מה את צריכה בדיוק?
<i-pink> את מכירה את זרוב?
<i-pink> חברה של אבא קריר
<Rodensky> זרובבלה?
<i-pink> כן
<Rodensky> הבלוגרית המשוגעת הזו?
<i-pink> כן
<Ddorda> היא עלובה והיא הורסת אותו
<Rodensky> לא אישפזו אותם איפשהו?
<Rodensky> "הורסת אותו"?
<Ddorda> כן
<Rodensky> איפה אתה חי?
<Ddorda> הוא היה גרוע תמיד, אבל עכשיו הוא גרוע וילדותי
<Rodensky> שניהם דפוקים עד העצם יותר משניצל :)
<i-pink> לא.
<Ddorda> דווקא יש לו אחלה שירים
<Ddorda> חם חם חם. חם חם חם. קר.
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> פושר פושר!
<Ddorda> האמת שמה שמצחיק אותי בו במיוחד זה התספורות המפגרות שלו
<i-pink> אני רוצה לאכול כריך..
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> אבל הוא חתיך.
<Ddorda> ?1?!
<Ddorda> מה?
<Ddorda> חתיך?
<Ddorda> הוא?
<i-pink> מתחת לכל המוזנחות שלו, שוכן גבר נאה..
<Ddorda> ומכוער
<i-pink> האמת שאני מצאתי את החתיך שלי ואני לא מחליפה אותו.
<Ddorda> את רצינית? לקח לי איזה חודש לגלות שזה הפנים שלו בכלל
<i-pink> ראיתי יותר מ250 סירטונים שלו!
<i-pink> לה לה לה זבוב מעוך..
<i-pink> זה ממש מצחיק!
<i-pink> הוא תמיד מזכיר לי את הסרט אידיוקרסי
<i-pink> שבו האנשים עם הIQ המינימלי משתלטים על העולם..
<Ddorda> הוא דביל ותו לא.
<i-pink> הוא דביל שנון..
<i-pink> יורד כאן שלג שנראה כמו נוצות
<i-pink> ממש פתיתים ענקיים
<Ddorda> הוא ממש לא שנון
<Ddorda> הוא דביל דבילי
<Ddorda> i-pink: איפה זה פה?
<i-pink> USA
<Rodensky> שלחו לי אחלה בדיחה
<Rodensky> אני רק צריכה לתרגם אותה :)
<i-pink> באיזה שפה היא?
<Rodensky> רומנית
<Rodensky> אני מעריכה שרובכם אם לא כולכם, לא מבינים רומנית :)
<i-pink> רומנית..
<i-pink> בן זוגי מבין..
<Rodensky> הוא יודע מי אלה טראיאן בססקו ואמיל בוק?
<i-pink> אני יודעת
<Rodensky> יופי
<Rodensky> אז לטובת כל הנוכחים
<i-pink> הוא מתבודד עכשיו
<i-pink> (במקלחת)
<Rodensky> טראיאן בססקו הוא נשיא רומניה כבר קדנציה שניה
<Rodensky> אמיל בוק היה אחד המועמדים לבחירות לנשיאות, בבחירות האחרונות
<Rodensky> ולהלן הבדיחה
<i-pink> OK
<Rodensky> אמיל בוק שלח הצעה לשירות הבולאי שידפיסו בולים לכבודו של טראיאן בססקו, עם הדיוקן שלו
<Rodensky> השירות הבולאי נעתר להצעה
<Rodensky> והדפיס את הבולים
<Rodensky> יום אחד טראיאן בססקו מחליט לרדת אל העם ולראות את הבולים שלו נמכרים
<Rodensky> הוא הולך לתחנת דואר
<Rodensky> ושואל את המוכר איך נמכרים הבולים שלו
<Rodensky> המוכר אומר לו שאף אחד לא מוכן לקנות אותם
<Rodensky> טראיאן שואל אותו
<Rodensky> למה אף אחד לא קונה אותם?
<Rodensky> עונה לו המוכר "כי הם לא נדבקים"
<Rodensky> טראיאן אומר לו
<Rodensky> "לא יכול להיות!", יורק על הבול ומדביק אותו למעטפה, "הנה! אתה רואה? הם נדבקים1"
<Rodensky> אומר לו המוכר
<Rodensky> "כן.... אבל כולם יורקים על הצד השני..."
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<i-pink> רומנים זה עם לא מנומס..
<Rodensky> הם לא סובלים אותו אבל בחרו בו שוב
<Rodensky> נראה לי שבשפה הרומנית, על טראיאן בססקו יש הכי בדיחות
<i-pink> את מרומניה?
<sult4n> צריך לשכתב את הבדיחה עם ביבי
<Rodensky> כרגע כן
<i-pink> איך ברומניה?
<i-pink> איזה מוזר זה כותב לי כאילו את מNJ.. ויש מצב שאני אהיה שם מחר!
<i-pink> עולם קטן..
<Rodensky> BRB
<Rodensky> לזרים רומניה אחלה :)
<Rodensky> הממשלה מחרבנים פה על האזרחים, לא הייתי רוצה להיות פה במקומם
<i-pink> אז את בNJ או ברומניה?
<Rodensky> ברומניה
<sult4n> dr8x: עברית Hebrew
<Guest36060> שונא את פרינוד, תנו עוד צ'אנסים להתחברות אם לא הספקתי להזהות ב 30 שניות
<Rodensky> שאלה לי אליכם
<Rodensky> אפשר לעגן כhome מחיצה שמפורמטת למערכת קבצים של ווינדוס?
<Guest36060> עדיין לא ניסיתי, וכנראה שגם לא אנסה
<sult4n> כנ"ל :P
<sult4n> עופר?
<sult4n> sultan2: ?
<sultan2> שניה
<sultan2> [21:49:28] <sultan2!irc.freenode.org@irc.jaim.at> WHOIS: sultan2 is ~sultan2@unaffiliated/sultan2 : sultan2
<sultan2> זה מספיק טוב?
<sult4n> אתה רשום ב .no לא?
<sult4n> למה .at
<sultan2> ??
<sult4n> מה הקליינט שלך?
<sult4n> התוכנה לצ'טים
<sultan2> טוב
<sultan2> אתה פה sult4n
<sult4n> רגע!
<sult4n> אתה משוחרר :P
<Rodensky> חייל, שפר הופעתך!
<sultan2> יופי, באמת תודה
<Interruptus> שביל בצד
<Interruptus> מול המראה
<Interruptus> תודה
<sult4n> אתה יכול לקבל את החשבון במתנה :P
<sult4n> :D
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחח אתה זבל ממדרגה ראשונה
<Rodensky> למדתי את הלקח שלי ממנו - לא לעשות לך טובות :P
<Interruptus> הממ הכנתי מאכל ארגנטינאי
<Interruptus> דולצ'ה בטטה
<Interruptus> במהלך השבוע האחרון נסעתי קולינרית, מצפון אמריקה עד דרומה
<Interruptus> אפילו בקריביים עברתי
<Rodensky> ככה קוראים לזה בספרדית?
<Rodensky> דולצ'ה בטטה?
<Interruptus> כן
<Rodensky> זה מזכיר לי משהו קורע מצחוק של אבא שלי
<Rodensky> אבל זה עלול להסגיר את זהותי ברבים :)
<Interruptus> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d4/Dulce_de_batata1.JPG
<Interruptus> יש דולצה דה קוקו
<Interruptus> יש דולצ'ה דה לצ'ה
<Interruptus> דולצ'ה דה פינה
<Rodensky> דולצ'ה דה לצ'ה אני מכירה
<Rodensky> ריבת חלב
<Rodensky> אני קוראת לזה דולצ'ה דה ליחה
<Rodensky> זה מגעיל
<Interruptus> http://www.mis-recetas.org/foto/foto/1116/grande/helado_de_banana_con_dulce_de_leche.jpg
<Interruptus> זה דולצ'ה בננה עם דולצ'ה דה לצ'ה
<Rodensky> טוב דיי חלאס, יש פה ילדים קטנים
<Interruptus> אקיצר, אני מכין הפתעות,
<Interruptus> אפילו פלטאנוס ריינוס
<Interruptus> זה בננות ממולאות בשר צ'ילי וגבינה
<Interruptus> עם אננס ועניינים
<Interruptus> מאכל של הקריביים
<Rodensky> נשמע יאמי
<Interruptus> כן הקריביים זה איזור עם איפיון קולינרי מיוחד
<Rodensky> כן... אני למדתי שכדי שאוכל ייחשב קריבי, צריך להיות שם אננס
<Rodensky> יש שם אננס? ווקלאם מאן!
<Rodensky> בטח ההמנון הלאומי שם כולל בתוכו כמה מילות הלל לאננס
<Interruptus> אפילו הכנתי רליש מיוחד
<Rodensky> חחחח זה הזכיר לי את המערכון האדיר של יובל סמו בארץ נהדרת, שהוא משחק את שגריר איי הבתולה
<Interruptus> עם אננס צ'ילי גרגרי חרדל שחור, גרגרי ג'וניפר, שום צלוי ורום
<Rodensky> ג'וניפר = ערער בעברית
<Interruptus> אה אני תמיד קורא לזה ג'וניפר
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxkxrFyw1ZI
<Rodensky> אז מהיום אתה יודע שזה ערער
<Rodensky> עכשיו תראה את המערכון
<Rodensky> זו פקודה
<Interruptus> איזה חזק
<Interruptus> זוכר את זה
<Rodensky> אני מתה על המערכונים על ליברמן
<Rodensky> כל פעם שהם ממציאים משהו עם ליברמן זה קורע אותי
<Interruptus> חח הוא יוצא שם פסיכופת לגמרי
<Rodensky> "אוקיי יאללה. דיבור מסריח. קחו את הקוקוס הזה מפה"
<Interruptus> כמעט על סף הקליני
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בעיקרון אני מניח שאפשר
<Ddorda> אבל מעולם לא ניסיתי
<Ddorda> !g mount ntfs home
<Hoborg> mount.ntfs-3g(8) - Linux man page - http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ntfs-3g
<Ddorda> טוב, זה דורש משהו יותר רציני
<Rodensky> חחחחחח "מעריב זה עיתון לאינטלגנטים, בגלל זה כל שנה מוכרים ממנו פחות"
<Rodensky> דודו טופז ז"ל אדיר
<Ddorda> Rodensky: חחחח
<Ddorda> האמת שהמוסף סופ"ש של ידיעות אחרונות הוא ממש לאינטלגנטים
<Rodensky> "העיתון של הבורסה לניירות ערך זה הנייר היחיד שיש לו שם ערך. הוא עולה רק 4 שקלים אבל אף אחד לא קונה אותו, למי שיש לו רק 4 ש"ח, כבר לא בבורסה"
<Ddorda> ובטח הרייטינג שלו בקנטים
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> חפש ביו טיוב
<Rodensky> "מוכר העיתונים"
<Rodensky> של דודו טופז
<Ddorda> חפשי "חרצופים"
<Rodensky> המערכון הזה - כל משפט פאנץ'
<Ddorda> :)
<Interruptus> יאפ הוא תוקע שם
<Ddorda> !youtube מוכר העיתונים
<Rodensky> הבנאדם סטנדאפיסט בחסד
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCU3wE4jST4
<Ddorda> Hoborg: תודה
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> וכל המערכונים שלו מחיקים בטירוף גם היום, הם לא איבדו מהרלוונטיות שלהם וההומור על-זמני
<Rodensky> *מצחיקים
<Interruptus> טובב הכנתי למחר שקיות חמודות עם גרנולה ביתית
<Interruptus> זה טוב זה
<Ddorda> Rodensky:
<Ddorda> לא יעבוד לך טוב
<Ddorda> עם ntfs
<Interruptus> בגלל
<Interruptus> העינין שאין הרשאות נייטיב
<Interruptus> על מערכת קבצים מהסוג הזה
<Ddorda> אני אגיד לך למה
<Ddorda> בגלל שהדברים עובדים שונה
<Interruptus> <Shrimp> זה מזכיר לי בדיחה על הילד הזה שבוכה ובוכה, בא בן אדם שואל אותו ילדון למה אתה בוכה? "אבא שלי מת, ואמא שלי נדרסה, ואחותי גוועה ברעב, ואחי נרצח, וסבא שלי מת בשואה, ואין לי כסף לאוכל, וקר לי..." ואז האיש אומר.. חכה, רק התחלנו (ופותח את האבזם
<Rodensky> יש לי תוכנה קטנה שפשוט עושה mount אוטומטי למחיצה, וברור שיהיה לה מאונט אוטומטי אם היא מוגדרת כהום
<Rodensky> מה בעצם יעבוד לא טוב?
<Rodensky> אל תסבירו לי בדיבור טכני, אלא באיך זה יתבטא בפועל עבור המשתמש
<Ddorda> אין ל־NTFS את האפשרות ללינק רך
<Rodensky> ביקשתי
<Rodensky> בלי שפה טכנית
<Rodensky> רק איך זה מתבטא בפועל עבור המשתמש
<Ddorda> כן, שלחתי את זה בערך בשנייה שאת שלחת
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Rodensky> יש לך לאג :)
<Ddorda> מה שזה אומר, זה שהתוכנות של לינוקס לא יודעות לעבוד טוב עם ntfs
<Rodensky> אילו תוכנות למשל?
<Interruptus> זה יעשה בעיות, קצת הרבה
<Ddorda> הן יוצאות מתוך הנחה שמחיצת הבית שלך מסוגלת לדברים מסוימים
<Interruptus> כל מה שמבקש לקרוא לקובץ
<Ddorda> ש־ntfs לא יודעת להתמודד
<Interruptus> או לסימלינק
<Rodensky> מה זה סימלינק?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: זה לינק רך, לא?
<Ddorda> soft link
<Ddorda> יש אפשרות לעשות "קיצור דרך" לקובץ
<Rodensky> שמעו, אתם מדברים סינית. אני צריכה לדעת איך בפועל זה מתבטא למשתמש. זה ההבדל שבין מנתח שמסביר למנותחת שאחרי הגדלת חזה עלולה להיות לה "קופסית פיברוטית מסביב לשתל" לבין מנתח שמסביר שהשד עלול להרגיש נוקשה, מבינים?
<Ddorda> ושהוא יהיה בשני מקומות במקביל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני מנסה להסביר לך
<Rodensky> עם קיצורי דרך אין בעיה
<Rodensky> יש לי קיצורי דרך למחיצת NTFS
<Rodensky> עד היום לא הייתה שום בעיה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אין בעיה כל עוד זה לא מחיצת הבית שלך
<Rodensky> מה יכולה להיות הבעיה בזמן עבודה עם תוכנות?
<Ddorda> או משהו שהמחשב צריך
<Rodensky> אם המערכת לא יודעת לעבוד עם הום בתור מחיצת בית אז למה מלכתחילה מאפשרים דבר כזה? :\
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה לא שמאפשרים, זה פשוט אפשרי
<Ddorda> מטעם הדברים
<Interruptus> יש כל מני תיקיות עם הגדרות ועניינים וכל מני דברים שיכולים לשבש לך את האמא
<Interruptus> ולא תדעי מאיפה זה בא
<Interruptus> זה לא כמו מאק, שאומרים אי אפשר וזהו
<Rodensky> "זה לא שמאפשרים, זה פשוט אפשרי"? אם מאפשרים - אז זה אפשרי, ו"מטעם הדברים" אם זה היה כזה פשוט אז היו מאפשרים גם התקנה של המערכת עצמה (של הרוט) על מערכת קבצים של מיקרוסופט. בפועל במהלך ההתקנה כשבוחרים מחיצה שתעוגן כרוט - אי אפשר לעשות אותה NTFS
<Rodensky> אלא אם משהו השתנה
<Rodensky> (אני מדברת עכשיו על ההתקנה הגרפית מהדיסק, לא דרך שורת פקודה ודברים כאלה שאתם המתוחכמים עושים :)
<Interruptus> תראי
<Interruptus> לינוקס היא מערכת הפעלה ליברלית
<Interruptus> את יכולה לקמט אותה ולשבש אותה כראות עיניך
<Interruptus> רק את תהיי אחראית על התוצאה
<Rodensky> לינוקס היא ליבה. מערכת ההפעלה יכולה להיות גם לא ליברלית במיוחד, כמו אנדרואיד :)
<Interruptus> בואי לא נכנס להגדרות
<Interruptus> אני מדבר בכלליות
<Ddorda> העניין הוא שטכנית את יכולה (גם אם לא גרפית, אבל זה אפשרי)
<Rodensky> אני שואלת רק על גרפית
<Rodensky> על ההתקנה הרגילה
<Rodensky> אני שואלת הכל בתור הדיוט
<Rodensky> זה לא עבורי כי אני ממילא משתמש רק בext4
<H3r0> משתמשת* ?
<Rodensky> דה
<Ddorda> משתמש הדיוט לא יכול
<Rodensky> טעות הקלדה
<Ddorda> וטוב שכך
<H3r0> תודה
<Rodensky> אני שואלת את זה עבור מישהי  שבינתיים לא קוראת את הוויקי ולא נכנסת לצ'ט או לפורום :|
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ^
<Interruptus> אין שום סיבה להסתבך עם מאונטים
<Rodensky> ?
<Interruptus> ובלאגנים
<H3r0> למה זה כיף
<H3r0> להסתבך
<Interruptus> עדיף לעבוד ישר ודפולטיבי
<H3r0> להרוס את המערכת
<Interruptus> תתקין ג'נטו
<Interruptus> אם אתה אוהב
<H3r0> (כמו שאני עשיתי 435435 פעם)
<Interruptus> אגב סלאקוור זה אחלה
<Interruptus> במיוחד עם XFCE 4.8
<Rodensky> הירו, זה כיף למי שמעוניין ממש ללמוד על לינוקס וכאלה, לא לאנשים כמוני שהם ראש קטן ורוצים מערכת "סגורה" כמו ווינדוס או מק - שאתה פשוט מתקין דיפולט ומתחיל להתכתב עם חברים שלך
<Rodensky> אם כי בהן זה לא כזה פשוט
<Rodensky> אבל הבנת את הנקודה
<Rodensky> זה מנטליות של ווינדוס/מק :]
<Rodensky> אגב סלאקוור
<Rodensky> אני אנסה סאליקס בקרוב :)
<Interruptus> אם כבר אז zenwalk
<Interruptus> שזה סלאקוור פשוטה ומותאמת למשתמש שאין לו כח לקמפל דברים
<Interruptus> גם קטנה וחביבה
<Rodensky> יש לסאליקס התקנה גרפית שאפשר לבחור בה בין ערומה לחלוטין לבין לבושה לחלוטין לבין משהו באמצע
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c8Ig-UuKVk&NR=1
<Rodensky> זה המקור של "יקצם ציקי ציקי צם"
<Interruptus> הווווו זה יפה
<Freezer52000> hey, anybody awake here?
<Rodensky> נייט
 * nicoco sneezes
<Rodensky> we're all asleep
<Freezer52000> yes I can see that
<Freezer52000> oh well :)
<Rodensky> got hebrew?
<Freezer52000> I'm on a 20-year-old ircII so I don't think heb will work here
<Freezer52000> maybe if I switch to xchat
<Rodensky> so plear switch to xchat :)
<Freezer52000> hang on
<Rodensky> hanging on...
<nicoco> beep~
<nicoco> beep~
<nicoco> beep~
<Freezer52000> אהם אהם
<Interruptus> צודק
<Freezer52000> אהלן
<Interruptus> גם לך
<H3r0> עפתי חברים
<H3r0> מי שרוצה אותי אני במלתחות
<H3r0> [;
<nicoco> קנית רדבול אני מבין
<nicoco> רדבול...
<Rodensky> http://www.mako.co.il/video-blogs-alin-levy/Article-6d57bcd4e47bd21004.htm&sCh=ba3cb2eb226bb110&pId=1871314417&tab=more
<Rodensky> אני בכלל לא זוכרת אותה
<nicoco> שור אדום...
<Rodensky> את מי היא שיחקה ב"תמרות עשן"?
<Interruptus> מי זאת בכלל
<H3r0> nicoco - לא אבא שלי עשה כושר הוא כבר יכול להעיף אותי מהבית
<H3r0> P
<nicoco> זה אומר שמי שקונה שור אדום מצמיח כנפיים?
<nicoco> :O
<H3r0> ואם זו פרה אדומה?
<Rodensky> אלין לוי, נדמה לי שהיא הייתה גם באח הגדול או משהו כזה
<H3r0> בקיצר בקיצר עפתי
<Interruptus> יש לה פרצוף מטומטם
<H3r0> Rodensky - היא הייתה
<H3r0> בלי נדמה
<Rodensky> אוקיי אז הבייתה, ביג דיל
<Rodensky> בקיצור
<Rodensky> אני לא זוכרת אותה בתמרות עשן
<Interruptus> כמו פרצוף של בוקסר משולב עם סטפורשייר טרייר
<Rodensky> וראיתי את תמרות עשן איזה 3 פעמים :)
<Interruptus> יכול להיות שהיא היתה שחקנית מחליפה
<Rodensky> עשו רק 8 פרקים :(
<Interruptus> יאפ
<H3r0> Rodensky - תראי house
<Rodensky> אה טוב בעצם לא רשום שהיא שיחקה, רשום שהיא הייתה על הסט, אולי היא עשתה שם משהו אחר
<H3r0> החרא הזה לא נגמר
<Rodensky> לא אוהבת האוס
<H3r0> לא ראיתי האוס
<Rodensky> לא הפסדת כלום
<H3r0> כדי לא להמכר :)
<Interruptus> נו מה שאמרתי
<Interruptus> יעני
<H3r0> Rodensky - היא משתתפת בעונה השניה
<Rodensky> בעונה השניה של מה?
<H3r0> http://www.mouse.co.il/CM.television_articles_item,789,209,57031,.aspx
<H3r0> של תמרות עשן
<Interruptus> היא לא נראית גאונה במיוחד
<H3r0> או שיחקו
<Rodensky> איך עונה שניה של תמרות עשן אם עשו רק 8 פרקים?
<H3r0> לא יודע ככה כתוב בלינק
<H3r0> תראי
<H3r0> Interruptus - אל תרד עליה כל בנאדם ומה שהוא קיבל
<H3r0> אני מעריך אותה יש לה לב זהב
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לכי תדעי.. בסדרות אמריקאיות 10 פרקים ככה זה כבר עונה
<Freezer52000> תסלחו לי רגע על השאלה הטכנית... מישהו מכיר אל-פסק נורמלי שנמכר בארץ, עם דרייברים ללינוקס?
<Rodensky> דור, 8 פרקים לעונה זה סבבה, אבל הפרק האחרון לא נגמר כמו שעונה נגמרת
<Interruptus> הממ בעבודה היה לי gamatronic
<Rodensky> זה עשה רושם שפשוט הפסיקו צילומים באמצע
<Ddorda> Freezer52000: עם דרייברים ללינוקס? למה אל פסק צריך דרייברים?
<Rodensky> מה גם שזה היה לפני מיליון שנה
<Interruptus> עם תוכנת upsilon
<Interruptus> של לינוקס
<Interruptus> יעני זה מתחבר בRJ45
<Rodensky> ממתי אל פסק צריך דרייברים למערכת הפעלה כלשהי? :O
<Interruptus> לרשת
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני גם מופתע
<Interruptus> אם את צריכה מודול ניהול
<Interruptus> לאלפסק
<Interruptus> הורדה מסודרת, אזעקה, SMS
<Interruptus> משהו
<Interruptus> בזמן אסון
<Freezer52000> צריך, צריך. כדי לכבות את העסק בצורה מסודרת אם החשמל נופל ליותר מדקה.
<Rodensky> זה לא מכשיר שפשוט "מגהץ" את הקפיצות והנפילות במתח?
<Interruptus> זה הפרימיטיבי
<Freezer52000> התקנתי NUT כדי לעשות את זה באלפסק הקודם, חתיכת סיוט, וזה עוד היה בחיבור סריאלי
<Freezer52000> היום הכל USB
<Interruptus> יש חיבורי רשת
<Interruptus> הוא מקבל כתובת
<Interruptus> ואתה דרך המחשב מתחבר ומנהל
<Rodensky> הירו - רשום שאלין לוי שיחקה גם בעספור. מה היא עשתה שם? הייתה סטוץ של איציק?
<Rodensky> "כוכבת עספור"? מי שמע עליה בכלל?
<Interruptus> יש כיום 2 סוגים של יופיאסים
<Interruptus> אחד שפשוט מגהץ מתח ומטעין בטריה
<Interruptus> ואחד שתמיד מספק לך מתח מעצמו
<Interruptus> אונליין
<Interruptus> ובמקביל מקבל מתח
<Rodensky> סבבה אבל איזה דרייברים צריך בשביל זה?
<Ddorda> שזה הרבה יותר חכם
<Rodensky> זה עובד בהתאם לזרם חשמלי
<Rodensky> מה אתה רוצה ממנו שיסמס לך? תזכורת להוציא את העוף מהתנור?
<Interruptus> במידה ויש נפילה
<Interruptus> הוא שולח SMS
<Interruptus> חביבי כואב לי
<Rodensky> ומה זה עוזר לך?
<Interruptus> ואני בא ומכבה הכל יפה
<Interruptus> סוגר שומר
<Rodensky> יש לך ערכת עזרה ראשונה ועגלת החייאה עם צוות של שני פראמדיקים ורופא ליד?
<Interruptus> רץ לקופסת חשמל לראות מה מי מו
<Ddorda> !g ups driver ubuntu
<Hoborg> Monitoring a UPS with nut on Debian or Ubuntu Linux | Random Bits - http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-a-ups-with-nut-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/
<Interruptus> מתקן ומחזיר
<Interruptus> !g ups upsilon linux
<Hoborg> UPSilon for Unix - http://www.falconups.com/pdf-upsilon/UPSILON FOR UNIXpdf.pdf
<Interruptus> !gg
<Ddorda> מה הוא רציני? הוא הדביק כתובת עם רווח?
<Ddorda> XD
<Interruptus> !g ups upsilon unix
<Hoborg> UPSilon - UNIX - http://www.intellipower.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&Itemid=117
<Freezer52000> כן, התקנתי NUT כבר. הדרעק הזה צריך דרייבר ספציפי לפי הסוג של האלפסק
<Ddorda> Freezer52000: תנסה בחנות :)
<Freezer52000> כן אה? לקחת לפטופ עם אובונטו לאופיס דיפו ולשגע את המוכרים המסכנים? :)
<Ddorda> Freezer52000: למה לא?
<Ddorda> בשביל זה משלמים להם
<Interruptus> זה כיף
<Freezer52000> הם בטח מאומנים בתשובות קבועות
<Freezer52000> "אה, הדבר הזה הסגול-כתום? זה רק בסניף המרכזי"
<Ddorda> אז תתקשר מראש לברר אם אתה יכול לבדוק בחנות
<Ddorda> בעיקרון לא נראה לי שאמורה להיות להם בעיה שתבדוק
<Ddorda> ואם יש להם, זה נקרא "חרא שרות"
<Freezer52000> לשגע את המרכזנית?? נראה לי היא תבין עוד פחות מהמוכרים
<Ddorda> Freezer52000: ההפך
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQnIJ-ljctk
<Ddorda> Freezer52000: חיפוש בגוגל הביא לי כמה וכמה תשובות
<Ddorda> וכמה וכמה תכנות
<Ddorda> חוץ מ־nut
<Interruptus> יש יופסילון
<Interruptus> עבדתי איתה על רדהאט 4
<Interruptus> כשעבדתי במפעל
<Freezer52000> נו יופי, רק שזה תלוי בדגם הספציפי של האלפסק. לכל אחד יש פרוטוקול אחר
<Interruptus> גמאטרוניק
<Freezer52000> הקודם שלי היה של "איתן הנדסה" ומסתבר שהוא עובד לפי פרוקול שנקרא MEGATEC
<Freezer52000> מת אחרי שנתיים ולא מייצרים את הדגם הזה יותר, עכשיו הכל USB ובחיי שאין לי מושג איך זה יעבוד
<Interruptus> הוו זה שייסה
<Interruptus> מה עם חיבור נטו ברזלים?
<Interruptus> כאילו חיבור טיפש
<Interruptus> רגע, אם יש לו 2 סיריאלים
<Interruptus> אתה יכול לשרשר אותו ליופיאס אחר
<Freezer52000> עזוב סריאלים, היה ונגמר. היום הכל USB
<Interruptus> לחבר את הפאזה גם לשני
<Interruptus> שיטעין את הבטריה
<Interruptus> ואז הניהול ישב על השני
<Freezer52000> בקיצור, לקנות סתם אלפסק על עיוור, ולהיכנס לקרנל לבד - זה הכיוון?
<H3r0> Freezer52000 -תשאל גם בערוץ
<H3r0> #linux-il
<H3r0> וחפש בגוגל
<H3r0> ##linux-il
<Interruptus> לאלא
<Freezer52000> טוב חברים, לילה טוב
<Ddorda> Interruptus: מה זה השייסה הזה כל הזמן? היית בגרמניה?
<Interruptus> נדבקתי מהייקים
<Rodensky> http://reshet.ynet.co.il/%D7%97%D7%93%D7%A9%D7%95%D7%AA/News/Abroad/Worldnews/Article,60887.aspx
<Rodensky> מי ידע שרכבים הם מרככי נפילות כל-כך טובים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה את ערה באמצע הלילה
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> אני כל הלילה, כמעט כל לילה :)
<Ddorda> אין לך לימודים מחר? או שבצפר סגור בשל שלג למכביר?
<Ddorda> איזה קטע
<Ddorda> רציתי את המלה "פרות" (fruits) מנוקדת
<Ddorda> כשאני צריך מילה מנוקדת אני ניגש למורפיקס
<Ddorda> כתבתי morfix בשורת הכתובת
<Ddorda> ונחשבו מה זה מצא לי :)
<Ddorda> נחשו*
<Ddorda> http://morfix.mako.co.il/default.aspx?q=פרות
<Ddorda> לא שזה עזר לי, אבל קטע
<Ddorda> trew100: מה קורה?
<trew100> הכל טוב
<trew100> מה איתך?
<Ddorda> trew100: פיצוץ
<Ddorda> עובד על כתבה
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-26
<Ddorda> לאתר
<Ddorda> trew100: ut,v?
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<trew100> חושב על כתיבת פוסט חדש לבלוג שלי
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> יש לי מבחן ב8 בבוקר :)
<Rodensky> אבל בלי קשר, אני לא ישנה בלילות :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כנ"ל
<Ddorda> בגרות
<Ddorda> מחר
<Rodensky> באיטלקית?
<asw3> בגרות במה יש?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לא
<Ddorda> היסטוריה ב'
<Rodensky> איף...
<Ddorda> לא למדתי טוב, אבל לא קריטי לי
<Rodensky> כמה שאני חפרנית - בהסטוריה ובספרות הייתי מזה גרועה, לא ידעתי מה לכתוב בכלל בבחינות האלה
<Ddorda> אני גם לא מת על המקצועות האלה
<Rodensky> הסטוריה ב' זה על ארה"ב וכל השואה נכון?
<Rodensky> *ועל השואה
<Ddorda> במיוחד בגלל שזה מקצועות שינון
<Rodensky> ז"א, מלחמת העולם השניה
<Ddorda> ארה"ב?
<Ddorda> זה בעיקר שואה, כן
<Rodensky> היה לנו גם הסטוריה של ארה"ב, אני לא זוכרת אם בהסטוריה א' או ב'
<Ddorda> שואה ותקומה מה שנקרא
<sultan2> חחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> חחח "שואה ותקומה" זה באמת שואה ללמוד
<Ddorda> כלומר, גם על הקמת מדינת ישראל וכו'
<Rodensky> בהיסטוריה מילא, אפשר לדבר על דברים שקרו, אבל בספרות זה להמציא פירושים לדברים שמישהו המציא...
<Rodensky> "שואה ותקומה" - במבחן שואה, אח"כ אין תקומה ממנו.
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה שמעצבן בספרות זה שכל המורים מתנשאים
<sultan2> מה שרצו מאיתנו בציכון זה: "תפחדו מהנאצים ותתנו לנו לגנוב כסף בשקט"
<sultan2> בתיכון*
<sultan2> יש עבדות אחרי השואה
<sultan2> :P
<Ddorda> אישית יש לי דעה מאוד קשה על מערכת החינוך לגבי נושא השואה
<Rodensky> דור, המורים לא מתנשאים, זה רק נראה לך ככה כי סופסוף יש מקצוע שבו המורה יכול להרגיש שהוא יודע יותר ממך, והוא מתנהג ככה כי מבאס אותו שהמקצוע היחיד שבו זה ככה - זה מקצוע מומצא לחלוטין
<Ddorda> ובאופן כללי על הדעה הרווחת על הנאציזם
<sultan2> מישהו יכול לבדוק את ה WHOIS שלי?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: או סתם כי נפלתי על מורה מתנשאת ברמות מטורפות
<Rodensky> בדקתי
<Rodensky> מה אתה צריך מתוכו?
<sultan2> יופי, עכשיו תעתיקי ותדביקי ^^
<sultan2> לראות מה כתוב לאחרים
<Ddorda> מתכון בדוק למיוט
<Ddorda> sultan2: ^
<sultan2> כן?
<Ddorda> שישלחו לך בפרטי או משהו
<Ddorda> כן, הבוט לא מרחם על שחורים
<Ddorda> בדקתי
<sultan2> למה לא ^^
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> לנו באנסין בסוף הבחינה בספרות הייתה איזו פואמה קצרה על כיסא מול שולחן שעליו היו מונחים לחם וחמאה
<Ddorda> XD
<Rodensky> לא ידעתי איך לנתח אותה
<Ddorda> לנו היה על איזו אימא שמביטה בבתה או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> רשמתי שבטח הכותב אוהב לחם עם חמאה, אז הוא החליט לכתוב על זה שיר
<Ddorda> אה.. בעצם על מישהו ששומע צעדים מחוץ לבית ובעצם הם בראשו
<Rodensky> לא היה לי מה לכתוב יותר מזה
<Ddorda> משהו כזה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תראי, לא משנה מה האנסין
<Ddorda> תקשרי את זה לשואה
<Ddorda> תקבלי את מלוא הנקודות
<Ddorda> מובטח
<Rodensky> זהו שמישהי אצלנו בכיתה כתבה שזה געגועים לאבא שלו וכאלה
<Rodensky> קיבלה 100
<Ddorda> מה אמרתי לך?
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> מאיפה היא הביאה געגועים לאבא?
<Ddorda> כבר למדתי את הטריק הזה
<Ddorda> הכיסא הריק כאילו דא?
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> WTF?
<Ddorda> השיטה היא לחפש איך הנושא מתקשר לשואה
<Ddorda> טריק עובד
<Rodensky> כל השיעורים בלבלו את המוח אז שיננתי כל מיני ניתוחים של סיפורים שלמדנו, כדי שיהיה לי מה לכתוב
<Rodensky> כי בספרות לא משנה מה השאלה
<Rodensky> אתה כותב את אותו ניתוח שלמדת
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> זה נכון
<Rodensky> אבל באנסין לא היה לי מה לכתוב
<Rodensky> זה לא משהו שלמדנו מראש
<Ddorda> בגלל זה אני שונא ספרות
<Ddorda> מלמדים סיכומים, לא לנתח
<Rodensky> ולא ידעתי שכיסא ושולחן ולחם וחמאה מסמלים געגועים לאבא
<Ddorda> ואז בבגרות מביאים אנסין
<Ddorda> כאילו עכשיו מי שזוכר 500 שורות יכול לנתח משהו
<Rodensky> בעולם הפשוט והשטחי שלי, אם אני מתגעגעת לאבא, אני כותבת "אני מתגעגעת לאבא"
<Rodensky> אם כתבתי על לחם וחמאה, כנראה שבא לי לחם וחמאה
<Ddorda> חחחח
<Ddorda> XD
<Rodensky> וזה היה אמור להיות משהו של שירה מודרנית, אז למה לא יכתוב משהו בסיגנון "התקשרתי שוב ושוב לאבא בסקייפ אבל הוא לא ענה. יום אחרי כן אמא שלחה לי אס אמ אס - אבא מת"
<Rodensky> "אני מתגעגע לאבא."
<asw3> Ddorda, תצייר להם סוואסטיקה במבחן :|
<asw3> תציין שזה סמל הודי
<asw3> ולא גרמני
<Rodensky> זה לא סמל הודי
<asw3> זה כן
<Rodensky> הסמל ההודי הוא עם ה"כנפיים" לכיוון ההפוך
<asw3> הגרמנים העתיקו אותו..
<Rodensky> והוא לא מצויר כמעוין אלא כריבוע
<Rodensky> זה לא הועתק במדויק אלא הפכו את כיוון הסמל ומציבים אותו כמעוין במקום כמרובע!
<asw3> אממ יש לך דוגמא?
<Rodensky> אין לי דוגמה בשלוף
<Ddorda> asw3: גוגל
<Ddorda> דוגמה קלאסית
<asw3> אם הוא לא הועתק במדוייק זה אומר שהוא כן הועתק
<Ddorda> לאיך למצוא תשובות
<Ddorda> :D
<asw3> הועתק חלקית
<Ddorda> מקור השראה
<Rodensky> asw3, הוא הועתק כמו שמעתיקים בבחינה
<Rodensky> אתה לא מעתיק במילה במילה
<Rodensky> אתה כותב את אותו התוכן אבל במילים קצת אחרות
<asw3> דור אם אני שואל מישהו על השוואה בין משהו
<Rodensky> כך הסמל הועתק :)
<asw3> אתה לא מצפה שהוא ישלח אותי לגוגל
<asw3> :|
<Ddorda> asw3: למה לא?
<Rodensky> יאללה נו בחייאת בשעה כזאת
<Ddorda> איך קוראים לסמל ההודי
<asw3> הוא מאוד דומה
<sultan2> התגרשתי מפידג'ין, עכשיו אני אשאיר אותה במערכת לאלו שצריכים להתחבר ל IM בדרך הישנה
<Rodensky> סולטן, אפשר לקרוא לך סולטי?
<Ddorda> sultan2: חבל מאוד, פידג'ין שולטת
<asw3> עוד פעם הסטלן הזה
<Ddorda> XD
<sultan2> :(
<Rodensky> חחחח דבר יפה על הסטלן הזה
<sultan2> :)
<sultan2> :D
<Rodensky> כפרה עליו (:
<asw3> כפרה? מה הוא עוף?
<sultan2> ג'חנון!
<Ddorda> asw3: פרה. תלמד לקרוא
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> היא אמרה בפירוש "פרה".
<Rodensky> הוא נשמה זכה וטהורה, אפילו שחסרים לו כמה ברגים
<Ddorda> למה אני לא מקבל פידבק כזה?
<asw3> Rodensky, לא ציפיתי ממך לדיבור כזה
<Ddorda> אני מרגיש מקופח
<Rodensky> למה לא?
<asw3> פרה = אחת עם ירכיים גדולות?
<Rodensky> אני מפרגנת למי שמגיע
<Rodensky> דור, זה בגלל שאתה לא אנטי ממסדי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תתפלאי.
<Rodensky> בחייך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בחיי
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> אתה לא יכול להיות אנטי ממסדי כמו בנאדם פראנואיד שעזב את פידג'ין רק כדי שמיקרוסופט לא ידעו מה המיקום שלו
<Ddorda> הרגע כתבתי על זה שלא חסרה לי ביקורת על משרד החינוך
<Rodensky> בנאדם שמכריח אותי להתכתב עם OTR
<asw3> דור מתי הבחינה?
<Rodensky> גם אם אנחנו מדברים על ג'חנון
<Ddorda> asw3: 5
<asw3> פיי מאוחר
<Ddorda> asw3: מה מאוחר? עודשעתיים
<Rodensky> בחינה ב5 בבוקר? אתה לומד בלול תרנגולות?
<asw3> אה?
<Ddorda> אני סתם צוחק
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, אני עוד בסדר
<Ddorda> אני מרחם על היסטוריה א'
<asw3> 9?
<Ddorda> שהולכים לשבת ב־2 אחר הצהריים בבחינה
<Rodensky> אח שלי עשה היסטוריה מורחב
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> אבל המזגן בחד"א מחורבן
<Ddorda> ובגלל שאנחנו בצפר בלי תקציב זה יהיה שם
<asw3> אפשר לבקש העברה
<Ddorda> asw3: ^
<asw3> אני היתי חופר לרכזת בגרויות
<Rodensky> חחחחח דור נו אז למה לא ענית שכן כששאלתי אם אתה לומד בלול תרנגולות
<asw3> אם אין מזגן
<asw3> אה בעצם רגע
<asw3> אנחנו בחורף
<asw3> טוב מאוד שהמזגן מקולקל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה ישב לי על קצה הלשון
<Ddorda> אבל אחרי שהשוותי את סולטן לפרה
<Rodensky> עושים בחינה בחמש בבוקר בחדר אוכל
<Ddorda> מעדיף לא להיכנס לזה
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> דור אתה לומד בהתנחלות עשהאל?
<asw3> דור אתה חובב מזגני חורף?
<Rodensky> המורה שלך היא רוווחייל?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כמעט. אני לומד באחד מבתי הספר הכי שמאלניים בארץ
<Rodensky> אתה לומד בת"א?
<Ddorda> asw3: ממש לא
<asw3> איכס אתה לומד בבית ספר של ערבים?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: חילילה לי
<Ddorda> asw3: כן
<Rodensky> טוב רגע
<Rodensky> תן לי לנחש לבד
<asw3> אממ ערבים זה בסדר
<Rodensky> לול תרנגולות בלי תקציב
<asw3> שמאלנים לא
<Rodensky> נבחנים בחדר אוכל
<Rodensky> יש ערבים
<Ddorda> asw3: אני אוכל ימנים לארוחת בוקר, תיזהר
<Rodensky> אתה לומד בירכא?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: עלית עלי
<Rodensky> בתרשיחא?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ^
<asw3> Rodensky, בואי נקנה תרנגולות בשוק בירכא
<Rodensky> עזוב רחוק לי ירכא
<Ddorda> אני לא בבית ספר ערבי, אבל כן יש ערבים בבית הספר שלי
<asw3> את כל הכפרות
<Rodensky> אני נוסעת לבידיה או לכפר קאסם
<Rodensky> או לטירה
<Rodensky> יש שם קצב מעולה
<Ddorda> האמת שרובם לא מוסלמים בכלל
<asw3> הערביות האלה עם העינים הכחולות
<asw3> סעמק
<asw3> :|
<Ddorda> דווקא לא
<Ddorda> ואתה מדבר על הסוריות
<asw3> כן יש להן עינים מדהימות
<Rodensky> יש בשנה שלי כמה ערבים עם עיניים כחולות
<Ddorda> ותסלחו לי, אבל הן סקסיות ברמות מטורפות
<asw3> לא צריך לסלוח
<asw3> זה אמיתי
<Rodensky> באחת הפקולטות ראיתי יום אחד מישהו שרק אחרי ששמעתי אותו מדבר גיליתי שהוא ערבי
<Ddorda> (לא אלה בבית הספר, הסוריות)
<Rodensky> דור אתה לא מאמין
<Rodensky> קודם כל
<Rodensky> לבן כמו שלג, ממש לבקן
<Rodensky> ג'ינג'י אדום לוהט עם נמשים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לטעמי
<Rodensky> עיניים ירוקות
<Ddorda> זהו, כבר לא לטעמי
<Rodensky> אבל ירוקות בהירות כמו שתי זכוכיות
<Rodensky> הוא נראה יותר אשכנזי מהבן המשותף של יוחנן פאולוס ואווה בראון
<Ddorda> נו, קורה
<asw3> יש הרבה למשל בלבנון שהם נישואי תערובת
<Rodensky> ואז הוא פותח את הפה
<Rodensky> ואני מגלה שהוא ערבי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ישר ירד לו הערך?
<Rodensky> לא ירד ולא עלה
<Rodensky> לא ממש אכפת לי
<Ddorda> סתם נתון אקסרה?
<Ddorda> אקסטרה*
<Rodensky> פשוט זה בדיוק ההפך מהמראה שמאפיין
<Ddorda> ממה שאנחנו רגילים בארץ
<Ddorda> כי אצלנו המוסלמים הם באמת ערבים
<asw3> הערבים הנוצרים בארץ לבושים היטיב
<Ddorda> באירופה לווא דווקא
<Rodensky> הקטע שיש לנו בשנה שלנו ערבים ישראלים שהם לבנים עם עיניים כחולות אבל איכשהו אתה מזהה שהם ערבים
<asw3> היטב
<asw3> מזרחונים
<Rodensky> זה כמו שאתה מזהה פה יהודים
<asw3> מה הבעיה לזהות מזרחון
<Rodensky> אז אתה יודע לזהות מי בוכרי ומי לא
<Ddorda> אני חשבתי על זה, שמזרחים נעלבים שקוראים להם מזרחים
<Rodensky> מבין הרומני אתה יודע לזהות מי מולדובני ומי לא
<asw3> Rodensky, עם הבוכרים זה בעיה
<Ddorda> אני חושב שצריך לתקן את המעוות
<Rodensky> *מבין הרומנים
<Ddorda> ולקרוא להם ערבים
<asw3> הם נראים כמו מזרחונים אבל פתאום מדברים רוסית
<asw3> זה מוזר
<Rodensky> אתה גם יודע לזהות מבין הרומנים מי יהודי, ואם הולכים לך ישראלים אתה מזהה אותם אפילו שהם לכאורה נראים כמו הרומנים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ישראלים קל לזהות
<Ddorda> יש סממנים ברורים
<Rodensky> לדעתי זה לא משהו במראה אלא ניואנסים בהתנהגות
<Rodensky> דור לא תמיד יש סממנים ברורים
<Ddorda> משקפי שמש בסתיו
<Rodensky> למשל סטודנטים ישראלים נטמעים פה מאוד
<asw3> משקפי שמש בחורף גם צריך...
<asw3> מזה השטויות האלה
<Ddorda> asw3: לא אמרתי חורף
<asw3> uv תמיד יש
<Rodensky> אתה מזהה ישראלי מובהק אם אתה רואה מישהו שנראה כאילו שהוא חזר מהודו
<Rodensky> כי רומנים לעיתים נדירות ילכו עם רסטות ו/או פירסינג
<Rodensky> או קעקועים למשל
<Ddorda> asw3: אל תהיה סטלן. אם אתה לובש באירופה בסתיו משקפי שמש אתה טמבל
<Rodensky> לא נכון דור
<asw3> לא היתי באירופה
<asw3> אבל אם יש שלג צריך משקפיים
<Rodensky> טוב בסתיו בעצם לא כל-כך
<asw3> זה נהיה יותר גרוע
<Rodensky> אבל בחורף בשלג שמים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אנ ייודע
<Ddorda> בגלל זה אמרתי בסתיו
<Rodensky> בסתיו ובקיץ בגלל הגשמים הולכים עם מטריות
<asw3> שמעתי שבשביל למנוע סינוור בגשם בזמן נהיגה שמים משקפיים
<Ddorda> קיץ זה מאוד תלוי בארץ, לא זוכר כבר באיזו תקופה הייתי ברומניה אז לא יכול להעיד
<asw3> מעניין אם התיאוריה הזאתי נכונה
<Ddorda> asw3: מי מסתנוור בגשם?
<asw3> למרות שאני כמעט בכל מצב עם משקפיים
<Rodensky> דור, ברוב אירופה יש גשמי קיץ, בחלק יותר ובחלק פחות
<Rodensky> בגשם לא מסתנוורים
<asw3> גשם עם שמש
<Rodensky> בשלג מסתנוורים
<Rodensky> גשם עם שמש -> שמים משקפיים בגלל השמש
<Ddorda> asw3: קודם כל, כשיורד גשם מעונן
<Rodensky> לא חייב
<Rodensky> יכול להיות טפטוף קל עם חורים גדולים בין העננים
<Rodensky> כמו בקיץ
<asw3> אני רגיש לאור
<Rodensky> זה גשם אירופאי
<asw3> אז זה לא דוגמא טובה
<Ddorda> asw3: רגיש לאור?
<Ddorda> מאיפה ההורים שלך?
<asw3> אני לא אשכנזי או משהו
<asw3> ואין לי בעיה בעור
<Ddorda> asw3: אז מאיפה זה הגיע?
<Rodensky> דור, יש אנשים כאלה
<Ddorda> מחלת עיניים נדירה?
<asw3> פשוט שיש שמש אני חייב משקפיים
<Rodensky> זה לא בהכרח בגלל מוצא או מחלה
<Rodensky> גם אני ככה
<Ddorda> אני ככה, אבל לא בגלל מחלה אלא בגלל שאני משתדל לשמור על העיניים שלי כחולות
<Rodensky> העיניים שלך ממילא יישארו כחולות
<Ddorda> ברור
<Ddorda> אבל הן מתכהות בארץ
<Ddorda> לצערי
<Rodensky> זה נדמה לך
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> בדקתי את זה, השוואתי תמונות אפילו
<Rodensky> זה בגלל משחקי אור
<Rodensky> זה לא בגלל שהן באמת מתכהות
<Ddorda> בחיי שהן מתכהות
<asw3> בנאדם איך שהוא נולד כך ישארו העינים
<Rodensky> עיניים כחולות/ירוקות מתכהות אצל תינוקות שממילא אמור היה להיות להם כהה יותר, פשוט ברחם אין חשיפה לשמש אז הפיגמנטציה לא הושלמה
<asw3> בלי שינוי
<Ddorda> asw3: ?
<Ddorda> תסביר את העיניים של חברה שלי
<Ddorda> שאני לא יכול להגיד איזה צבע עיניים יש לה
<Rodensky> ויש שינויים בפיגמנטציה בגלל זיקנה, אבל זה לא שסתם משתנה צבע העיניים אלא זה שינויים מסויימים וזה מגיע עם עוד תופעות
<Ddorda> כי כל יום הוא מחליט על משהו אחר
<asw3> כחול\ירוק?
<Rodensky> דור - זה עניין של משחקי אור
<Rodensky> כי הפיגמנט עצמו לא משתנה
<Ddorda> asw3: וגם חום
<Rodensky> הוא יכול להשתנות בילדות המוקדמת
<asw3> תראה איפה זה משתנה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה נשמע לי הגיוני, ובכל זאת אני רואה הבדלים משמעותיים
<Rodensky> יש כאלה שלוקח להם יותר זמן להשלים פיגמנטציה
<Ddorda> לא רק צבע משתנה, כל ה־"כתמים" בצבעים משתנים
<Rodensky> אבל בגילאים שאתה מדבר עליהם, זה כבר לא קורה
<Rodensky> נכון, זה בגלל משחקי אור והתכווצויות של סיבי השריר
<Rodensky> זה לא באמת שינוי בפיגמנט
<Ddorda> בכל אופן
<Rodensky> יש לי ידיד שברגיל יש לו עיניים כחולות-אפורות מוזרות, וכשהוא מתעצבן מופיעים לו ממש כתמים של פיגטנציה צהובה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אדיר
<Ddorda> אני מת על עיניים כחולות אפורות
<Rodensky> זה לא בגלל שפתאום יש עוד פיגמנט אלא בגלל שסיבי שריר משנים מנח ומיקום כשהאישון משתנה
<Ddorda> צבע שמושך אותי מאוד
<Rodensky> ויש משחקי אור
<Ddorda> במיוחד אךה עם הבלונד האפור
<asw3> אולי נמציא עדשות שעושות עינים אדומות
<Rodensky> יש עדשות של עיניים אדומות
<Ddorda> asw3: יש גם עיניים אדומות באופן טבעי
<Rodensky> מוכרים היום עדשות עם כל מיני צבעים ועם ציורים למיניהם
<Ddorda> ללבקנים
<asw3> אבל לא רק באישון
<Rodensky> אדום אצל לבנים זה לא פיגמנטציה של האישון
<Rodensky> האישון שלהם חסר פיגמנט
<Rodensky> האדום זה צבע כלי הדם
<Ddorda> כמובן
<Rodensky> זה אותו אדום שמופיע לנו באישון בתמונות
<asw3> אדום גם על הלבן כמו אחרי חשיש
<Rodensky> פשוט כשאין להם פיגמנט, אז רואים את זה אצלם באופן ברור
<Ddorda> asw3: לא בדקתי
<Rodensky> אדום על הלבן לא בעיה לגרות עם כל נוזל עיניים שמרחיב כלי דם
<Rodensky> פשוט זה גם גורם לטשטוש זמני של הראיה, ובשימוש קבוע זה דופק אותה
<Ddorda> חצי שעה - שעה עבודה עם אקונומיקה
<asw3> נוזל עינים זה דבר נורא
<Ddorda> תראה איך אתה כולך אדום, לא רק העיניים
<asw3> הכל כלול?
<Ddorda> asw3: לא, אבל אני שונא לעבוד עם אקונומיקה
<asw3> איף
<Ddorda> אני רק מריח אקונומיקה ובא לי להקיא
<asw3> יש כאלה עם ריח יותר ידידותי
<Ddorda> כן, חרא בריח תפוזים
<Ddorda> יש גם נרגילה כזאת
<Ddorda> :d
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> ותפוח, הכי קלאסי
<asw3> לא יודע באמת איזה ריח זה
<asw3> אבל של חומר ניקוי
<asw3> :-D
<Ddorda> asw3: של אקונומיקה
<Ddorda> זה כמו החומרים של השטיפת רצפות
<Ddorda> אקונומיקה + חומרי ריק חזקים
<asw3> לא ממש לא
<asw3> למשל הנוזל של הפרקטים או הרצפה
<asw3> יש לו ריח סביר
<asw3> יותר טוב ממטהר אוויר
<Rodensky> בחטיבה היה לנו מטהר אויר בריח אורגזמה
<Rodensky> ככה היה כתוב על האריזה
<Rodensky> אחד הדברים הכי מסריחים שהרחתי בחיים שלי.
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> איכס
<Rodensky> אותי מסקרן מי קנה את זה. מי הלך וחשב לעצמו שזה רעיון טוב לקנות לתלמידי חטיבה מטהר אוויר שמוצהר עליו "בריח אורגזמה"
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> המנקה?
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> מנקה של חברת קבלן
<Rodensky> אני בת זונה אם היא בכלל יודעת מילה בעברית
<Ddorda> Rodensky: :O
<Ddorda> לא יפה, גם אתיופיות לומדות בבצפר
<Rodensky> מה הקשר
<Rodensky> רוסיה, עובדת זרה
<Rodensky> או מישהי שהרגע עלתה
<Ddorda> סתם צחקתי -.-
<Rodensky> הזכרת לי עכשיו קטע מארץ נהדרת
<Rodensky> שליברמן שופט את קיציס על בגידה
<Ddorda> על שום מה?
<Rodensky> אז הוא אומר לקיציס שהוא מוציא אותנו רע בעולם, שהוא גורם לעולם לחשוב שערבים יודעים לכתוב ולקרוא
<Rodensky> הרי ליברמן עכשיו העלה הצעה, אחרי ההצעה של אזרחות-נאמנות, הוא מבקש לחקור את כל ארגוני השמאל ואת מקורות המימון שלהם בחשד לבגידה או שיתוף פעולה עם טרור או איזה משהו מופלץ כזה מהתחת
<Rodensky> אז הם ירדו עליו בכמה פרקים סוף הדרך
<Ddorda> ידוע שארץ נהדרת זה שמאלני־על
<Rodensky> אבל מצחיקים
<Ddorda> לפעמים
<Rodensky> הם מעולים בסאטירה, ואתה יודע מה? שיצחקו בכיף על הימין - אם הימין הישראלי עושה מעצמו צחוק בעצמו, אז למה לא לנצל?
<Ddorda> צודקת
<Rodensky> השמאל הישראלי זה בסך הכל חבורה של לפלפים משעממים, מה כבר תכתוב עליהם?
<Ddorda> שהם נאצים :)
<Rodensky> יותר קל ומצחיק לעשות סאטירה על אנשים כמו ליברמן, שאם הם לא היו קיימים אז היה צריך לצייר אותם
<Ddorda> האמת שאני חושב להיות פעיל השמאל הלאומי
<Ddorda> אולי בעתיד
<Ddorda> אחרי הצבא או משהו, חבל על הכסף שלי
<Ddorda> בכל אופן הלוואי שהם יתחילו בקריירה פוליטית. אם הם יופיעו בבחירות הבאות אני אצביע להם
<sultan2> צריך שמאל חדש משום שהשמאל הנוכחי הוא לא שמאל בכלל
<Rodensky> "השמאל הלאומי" זה פיקציה
<Rodensky> הוא לא שמאל והוא לא לאומי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הוא מגה שמאל והוא מגה לאומי
<Ddorda> והוא לא פיקציה בכלל
<Rodensky> זו חבורה של אנרכיסטים ופאשיסטים חסרי כיוון וחסרי לאומיות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ופה את טועה
<Ddorda> !g השמאל הלאומי
<Rodensky> גם לא יכול להיות שמאל שהוא לאומי מכיוון שלאום הוא בהכרח גם סוג של לאומנות
<Hoborg> השמאל הלאומי – ויקיפדיה - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/השמאל_הלאומי
<Rodensky> ושמאל זה ההפך מלאומנות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ברור שלאט
<Ddorda> שלא
<Ddorda> השמאל הלאומי, כאמור, הם נאצים
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> בכל אופן
<Ddorda> הם ממש לא אנרכיסטים, וגם לא פשיסטים
<Ddorda> ואם הם יעמדו בשלטון, לדעתי כולנו נזכה
<Ddorda> גם הימנים בחבורה
<Ddorda> כי הם הרבה מעבר ל־"שמאל"
<Rodensky> נכון להיום אין אף זרם מתאים להנהגה, מאף צד
<Ddorda> והחברים בה מאוד פעילים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ולדעתי גם פה את טועה
<Rodensky> מכיוון שכולם רק מתרכזים בפוליטיקה פנים-מפלגתית ובין-מפלגתית, ובנושאים ביטחוניים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה לא נכון
<Ddorda> את מדברת על חמש - שש מפלגות גדולות
<Rodensky> אה ומידי פעם נושאים כלכליים והצעות חוק פופוליסטיות מטופשות
<Rodensky> כשזה מתאים להם לכותרות שהם רוצים
<Rodensky> לאף אחד מהצדדים כבר לא אכפת מחברה, מהאיש הקטן
<Ddorda> מושחתות מהיסוד
<Rodensky> כל המפלגות מושחתות מעצם היותן מפלגות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: גם זה לא נכון
<Rodensky> אתה לא יכול להיות פוליטיקאי ולהיות חבר מפלגה ולהגיע לעמדה משפיעה בלי להיות מושחת
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני מכיר כמה וכמה מפלגות
<Ddorda> שאני בספק רב אם יש שם אדם מושחת אחד
<Rodensky> למי שאינו מושחת פשוט אין מקום - ע"ע בגין
<Ddorda> בגין הוא פשוט חנון
<Ddorda> בגלל זה הוא נעלם
<Rodensky> פרס למשל גבולי
<Ddorda> והוא הנשיא
<Rodensky> הוא הצליח לנווט בתחום האפור שבין השניים
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Rodensky> והוא הגיע להיות נשיא
<Rodensky> מקום של כבוד ורק אחרי שהוא הפסיד לקצב שהלך הבייתה בגלל שהוא סוטה מין
<Ddorda> או שלא הלך, אבל גררו אותו עם קומביין
<Ddorda> וגם זה בקושי
<Rodensky> לא נכון. הנקודה היא שאם אתה לא דרעק
<Rodensky> אתה הולך הבייתה
<Rodensky> ככה זה בני אדם
<Ddorda> זה בגלל שמאוד קל להשפיע על הדעה הבורה בארץ
<Ddorda> שהיא גם הרוב
<Ddorda> עייני ערך קדימה
<Rodensky> חחחח עיין ערך ביבי
<Ddorda> Bullseye
<Rodensky> הבנאדם הזה, כמה ששונאים אותו במדינה הזו, ועדין הוא הצליח להיבחר יותר מפעם אחת להיות ראש ממשלה
<Ddorda> זאת הייתה הדוגמה הבאה שלי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כמו המערכון האחרון שהיה מצחיק של ארץ נהדרת
<Ddorda> "מנהיג עם *** ארוך ועם עם זכרון קצר"
<Rodensky> זה לא ממערכון
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> זה משיר שהם עשו
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> הקליפ
<Rodensky> נדמה לי פארודיה על הדג נחש
<Ddorda> הנה אני בא
<Rodensky> כןן
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Ddorda> זשה היה בשיתוף פעולה עם הדג נחש
<Ddorda> מאז - אני לא זוכר שום דבר מצחיק שלהם
<Rodensky> הקטעים עם ליברמן קוטלים מצחוק
<Ddorda> לא יצא לי לראות
<Rodensky> כשהוא שופט את קיציב
<Rodensky> *קיציס
<Rodensky> "מספר התיק - איי צביי פוליציי"
<Ddorda> אגב, אני לא רואה בדיקטטורה משטר בעייתי
<Rodensky> אני רואה בזה משטר מאוד מאוד בעייתי מכיוון שאין אף אחד שמסוגל לנהל את העסק כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> אם כבר הזכרת
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> אם היה מישהו כזה, אז הייתי בעד דיקטטורה
<Ddorda> לדעתי לא צריך לקום
<Rodensky> עד היום כמעט כל הדוגמאות לדיקטטורים היו אנשים שעלו לעמדה הזו בכוח הזרוע והרטוריקה, בלי שום דבר שמגבה אותו מעבר לזה
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> ובכל הפעמים המשטר החזיק כמה עשרות שנים יפה מאוד
<Rodensky> אם אני צריכה לבחור בין איזה חיקוי של סטאלין או מוסוליני או היטלר, אני מעדיפה דמוקרטיה שבה ביבי נבחר וליברמן מזיין ת'מוח על נאמנות
<Rodensky> מה זה משנה כמה המשטר החזיק
<Rodensky> לאזרחים צריך להיות טוב
<Ddorda> עם היטלר לאזרחים היה טוב
<Rodensky> המשטר צריך להתקיים עבור האזרחים, לא ההפך
<Rodensky> עם היטלר היה טוב רק לחלק מאוד מסויים של האזרחים
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> אבל היה להם פיצוץ
<Rodensky> הרוב חיו ברדיפה, גם כאלה שלא היו אמורים להירדף
<Ddorda> בתוך גרמניה? לווא דווקא
<Rodensky> היה להם בהחלט פיצוץ כשהם גילו שהדיקטטור האהוב שלהם הכניס אותם למלחמה עם כל העולם
<Rodensky> ושהם גילו שכל אחד מהם יכול להיות מועמד לתאי הגזים בגלל שאולי יש להם איזה סבא רבא יהודי
<Ddorda> מהר מאוד גרמניה הייתה נקייה מיהודים, אין בעיה מהבחינה הזו
<Ddorda> והמלחמה, עד מממש "הדקות האחרונות" הייתה רק טובה להם
<Ddorda> מי לא אוהב לקנות מעיל במחיר של סוכרייה על מקל
<Rodensky> אז בוא תקים דיקטטורה נאצית בישראל
<Rodensky> תנקה אותה מיהודים
<Rodensky> יהיה טוב
<Ddorda> לא התכוונתי להרים כאן משטר נאצי
<Rodensky> אני לא בעד שיטת משטר ספציפית. מצידי כל שנה לשנות את שיטת המשטר
<Rodensky> העיקרון שקובע אצלי זה מה שטוב לאזרחים
<Ddorda> כן, כמובן מה שטוב לאזרחים
<Ddorda> בינתיים לא נראה שהדמוקרטיה משגשגת אצלנו
<Rodensky> אם היום אין דיקטטור טוב אז נעשה דמוקרטיה, מחר בבוקר יהיה דיקטטור טוב אז שהוא ישלוט, אחריו אם לא יהיה לו יורש ראוי אז דמוקרטיה
<Rodensky> מצידי נעשה גם מונרכיה מידי פעם
<Rodensky> הדמוקרטיה שלנו עדיפה על כל דיקטטור שתשים פה
<Rodensky> שים פה דיקטטור - מהר מאוד ניראה מסכנים כמו השכנים המשופמים שלנו
<Rodensky> אלא אם תשים את קצב בתור דיקטטור, אז לפחות לא יהיו מגבלות על הלבוש.
<Rodensky> תהיה לנו "הרפובליקה הפרסית העירומה"
<Rodensky> "איראן אופן סורס"
<Rodensky> שים את פרס בתור דיקטטור. הוא יפסיד לעצמו בבחירות לדיקטטורה.
<Ddorda> לדעתי לא, אבל לכי תדעי
<Ddorda> לעזאזל, זמן להיתחבר לחשמל
<Ddorda> מצחיק
<Ddorda> ל־IE יש תמיכה ב־SVG רק דרך תוספים
<Rodensky> חחחח שאלה טובה...
<Ddorda> איל אני מחכה שתצא כבר פיירפוקס 4
<Ddorda> ביום שהיא תצא אני אתקין אותה. נמאס לי לעבוד עם 100 לשוניות ככה, זה מעצבן
<Ddorda> Rodensky: עם איזה דפדפן את?
<Ddorda> כרום?
<Rodensky> FF3.6
<Rodensky> התקנתי 4 בטא אבל משום מה פעם ב.. נפתח לי 4 ובכל שאר הזמן נפתח 3.6
<Rodensky> מאותו לינק, לא יודעת למה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מוזר...
<Rodensky> והקטע שהרבה פעמים כש3.6 נפתח, הוא מחפש כל פעם מחדש תאימות של התוספים שלי ל4
<Rodensky> כביכול 4 עומד להיפתח
<Rodensky> פעם אחרונה שעדכנתי את המערכת היה לי את הקטע ההוא שאז נכנסתי לצ'ט ואמרתי שנעלם לי הסטטוס באר
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> הזוי לחלוטין
<Rodensky> סגרתי את הדפדפן ופתחתי מחדש, והסטטוס באר חזר כי בעצם עלה שוב 3.6
<Ddorda> XD
<Ddorda> ולמה לא כרום?
<Rodensky> לא אוהבת כרום
<Ddorda> צודקת
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> הוא לא יודע לטפל בפלאש וכתוצאה מכך הוא קורס הרבה
<Rodensky> וגם בלי קשר לפלאש הוא קורס
<Rodensky> והוא לא יודע לטפל בעברית
<Rodensky> יש פורום שאני כותבת בו אז הוא חותך לי שורות כמו שנטסקייפ פעם היה עושה
<Rodensky> הוא חותך לי את השורות שאני כותבת, לא את אלה שאני קוראת שאחרים כותבים
<Rodensky> וכולם רואים שהוא חתך את מה שאני כותבת
<Rodensky> ואני יודעת בפורום מי משתמש בכרום כי גם אצלם הוא חותך ככה
<Ddorda> :S
<Ddorda> אני לא מכיר את התופעה הזאת
<Rodensky> זה לא בכל הפורומים ככה
<Rodensky> אבל זה קורה
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שגם לא בכל האתרים הוא מציג עברית כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> הבעיה שלי עם כרום זה שהוא אחלה למי שעובד עם נניח.. 20 לשוניות
<Ddorda> לעבוד עם כמות הלשוניות שאני עובד עם כרום
<Ddorda> זה שואה.
<Ddorda> מה נהיה כולם מחליטים להתחבר עכשיו?
<Rodensky> מי שעובד עם לשונית-שתיים וצריך לקרוא אתר טקסטואלי באנגלית
<Rodensky> יהנה מכרום
<Rodensky> כל שאר האנושות - לא :P
<Ddorda> הם דווקא בסדר למשתמש הקצה בדר"כ
<Ddorda> לא יודע למה לך זה לא עובד כמו שצריך
<trew100> היי
<trew100> גם אתם בהכחשה?
<Ddorda> trew100: פושטק, אתה לא ישן?
<Ddorda> trew100: ?
<Ddorda> הכחשה?
<Rodensky> ניסיתי אותו לא רק מהמחשב הדפוק שלי אלא גם מהנטבוק ומהמחשב של החצי השני
<Rodensky> בדיוק אותו דבר
<trew100> דאתם לא עייפים?
<trew100> שאתם*
<Ddorda> trew100: אני לא מכחיש
<Ddorda> אני יודע שאני עייף, אבל אני גם עסוק וגם מעניין
<trew100> חח
<trew100> נכון
<Ddorda> וזה לא שאני גמור או משהו
<Ddorda> עייפות קלה כזאצ
<trew100> אני מחכה שאשתי תבוא
<Ddorda> איזה חמוד :)
<trew100> היה לה תור בששעה 2:20 בלילה
<trew100> שרק תבין איפה אתה חי
<trew100> מי אמר שהכלכלה בזבל?
<trew100> שיסתכל על הרפואה וירגיש טוב
<Ddorda> גם אשתי מחכה לי, אבל, לצערי, ללכת אליה יום לפני הבגרות זה טמטום
<trew100> חח
<Ddorda> ועברתי את השלב של העיוורון
<Ddorda> שזה קצת עצוב, אבל זה קורה בשלב כלשהו
<trew100> יש משפט שתקוע לי בראש כבר כמה ימים
<Rodensky> אתה לומד עכשיו או שאתה סתם מבלבל את המוח שאתה לא הולך אליה יום לפני הבחינה? :)
<trew100> אין לי מושג למה
<trew100> משפט שהולך כך
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני לא לומד, אבל היא ביקשה שאני אבוא ב־10 בלילה
<trew100> "אהבה ממבט ראשון גט ממבט שני"
<Rodensky> אני הייתי הולכת, מצד שני, זה לא חוכמה, כשאני בארץ אנחנו גרים יחד:)
<Ddorda> ומילא אם היה לי רישיון, הייתי נוסע
<Ddorda> אבל לתפוס טרמפים/אוטובוס
<Ddorda> ב־10 בלילה?
<trew100> טרמפים
<trew100> איזה חוויה
<trew100> כבר הרבה זמן שלא עצרתי
<Ddorda> trew100: תעצור יא מאניק
<Rodensky> אף פעם לא נסעתי בטרמפים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: את בת.
<trew100> ככה זה כשאתה נשוי ידידי
<Rodensky> trew100, הוא לא באמת נשוי :)
<Ddorda> :)
<trew100> היה אצלינו תחרות עם איזה טרמפ הכי מוזר תפסת
<Ddorda> יא אללה
<Ddorda> פעם תפסתי טרמפ עם משהי
<Ddorda> עד ת"א
<trew100> אני עליתי במשאית קירור בקירור מאחורה כשמקדימה ישב שוטר
<Ddorda> חצי ארץ היא הסיעה אותי
<Ddorda> אבל היא הייתה כ"כ מכוערת שלא יכולתי להסתכל לכיוון שלה
<Ddorda> זה היה נורא
<trew100> שגם עלה לטרמפ הזה
<Ddorda> כאילו, לא בקטע של להתחיל אתה, באמת לא יכולתי להסתכל לכיוון שלה
<Ddorda> פיזית
<Ddorda> והיא ניסתה להיות חברותית והכל
<Ddorda> אחרי הכל היא מסיעה אותי שעתיים והיה משעמם רצח
<trew100> מאיפה לאיפה?
<trew100> צפון לדרום?
<trew100> היה לי חבר שרצה ליסוע לכיוון ירושלים אבל עצר לו טרמפ שהיה בדרך לאילת אז הוא עלה עליו
<Ddorda> trew100: מליד קריית מלאכי
<Ddorda> עד ת"א
<trew100> זה מה נקרא להיות סטלן
<trew100> אה לא נורא
<Ddorda> נורא מאוד
<Ddorda> אתה לא ראית אותה
<Rodensky> החצי השני גם היה תופס מלא טרמפים בגילך
<Rodensky> הבנאדם חרש את הארץ עם טרמפים
<Rodensky> אני לא מבינה איך אפשר
<Rodensky> אמצע הלילה, אנשים זרים, לך תדע מי זה הטרמפ שלך
<trew100> אני עליתי על טרמפ בזמן ההיתנתקות משדרות עד בני ברק כשיכלתי להמשיך איתו לנתניה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: החצי השני? חבר שלך?
<Rodensky> כן
<Ddorda> חמודים :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני אסביר לך איך
<Ddorda> לבנות יש חשש להאנס ולכי תדעי מה
<trew100> אני חושב שכך מכירים את הארץ
<Ddorda> לבנים אין את זה
<trew100> Ddorda: ובצדק יש להן חשש
<Rodensky> עזוב אונס
<Ddorda> trew100: לא אמרתי שלא
<Rodensky> אפשר לשדוד אותך
<Rodensky> לרצוח אותך
<Ddorda> מי ירצח אותך סתם ככה?
<Rodensky> וכן - גם לאנוס אותך
<trew100> שימעו מה קרה לחבר שלי
<Rodensky> קודם כל, יש כאלה שסתם ירצחו. דבר שני, זה יכול להיות שוד שהשתבש
<Ddorda> "יו, איזה ילד קול, בואו נדפוק לו מכות"?
<Rodensky> זה גם יכול להיות סתם איזה מישהו דפוק שלא באת לו טוב בעין או במשהו שאמרת ואז הוא החליט ללמד אותך לקח
<Rodensky> יש כל מיני דפוקים
<Ddorda> אם הוא נראה דפוק לא עולים
<trew100> הוא עלה עם שני חברה מהמרכז לדרום באמצע הדרך הם עצרו את האוטו באיזה שדה והתחילו לדבר במבטא ערבי
<Rodensky> אתה לא תמיד יכול לדעת
<Ddorda> ואם עלית והוא דפוק אז פשוט לא מתנגדים, אבל זה לא קרה לי או לאף אחד מהחברים שלי
<trew100> הם אמרו לו שיבקש בקשה אחרונה לפני שהם הורגים אותו
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> קל לך לומר את זה בדיעבד
<Rodensky> מזלך שלא קרה לך כלום
<trew100> בקיצור ההוא מתחנן ובוכה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ברור
<trew100> והאלה מתגלגלים מצחוק
<trew100> הם עשו לו מתיחה
<trew100> זה היה בזמן שהזהירו לא לעלות עם טרמפים כי יש חשש לחטיפה
<Ddorda> חחח
<trew100> הם רצו ללמד אותו לקח
<Ddorda> גדול
<Ddorda> ו...? עזר?
<trew100> בתור פיצוי הם לקחו אותו עד איפה שהוא היה צריך
<trew100> עזר לטווח הקרוב
<trew100> אחרי זה הזיכרון נשכח
<Ddorda> ברור שלא ;)
<trew100> והצורך בפיצה גדל וגדל
<Ddorda> מזכיר לי קטע בג'קאס
<trew100> אז שוב נוסעים בטרמפים
<trew100> ככה זה כשאתה גר במושב
<trew100> ואין תחברה בלילה
<Ddorda> trew100: אתה מספר לי? אני גר בקיבוץ
<Rodensky> אני פשוט לא הייתי נוסעת מלכתחילה בשעות האלה
<Ddorda> אפילו טרמפים אין כאן בלילה
<Rodensky> הייתי נוסעת בשעות היום כשיש תחבורה וחוזרת בשעות היום כשיש תחבורה
<trew100> מה אתה מדבר
<Rodensky> ואם אין לי אפשרות לנסוע ולחזור בשעות שיש תחבורה, פשוט לא הייתי נוסעת
<trew100> בדרום הרבה פעמים הרימו אותנו נהגי מוניות בתור טרמפ
<trew100> תראה לי כזה דבר במרכז
<Ddorda> trew100: ?!
<Ddorda> מה?!
<Ddorda> סחטיין
<trew100> מה שאתה שומע
<trew100> ואני לא מדבר על פעם פעמיים
<trew100> זה היה מחזה דיי נפוץ
<Ddorda> יו הערכים בוויקיפדיה זוועה בעברית
<Rodensky> חחח נהגי מוניות היו נותנים לכם טרמפים? זה כמו שנהג אוטובוס יתן לכם טרמפ... הוא מתפרנס מלתת טרמפים לאנשים!
<trew100> טרמפים מנתיבות לב"ש
<trew100> הוא יודע שגם כך לא תעלה עליו
<trew100> זה לא היום הראשון שהוא עובר בשעות האלה שם
<trew100> מצד שני דיי משעמם ליסוע לבד
<trew100> אבל אין אפס אני ממש מוריד בפניהם את הכובע
<trew100> אחד הדברים שהיינו אוהבים לעשות כשהיינו יוצאים לתפוס טרמפים
<Rodensky> אותי בתור נהגת מפחיד גם לקחת טרמפים
<Rodensky> לך תדע מי זה הדפוק הזה שאתה לוקח
<trew100> זה היה שאחד מכוון את הרמזור לאדום והשני עוצר בלחץ
<Rodensky> יכול לדפוק לך כדור בראש כמו הדפוקים שרצחו את דרק רוט
<Rodensky> או שודדים
<trew100> Rodensky: יצא לי לעלות עם זוג והם סיפרו לנו שהם בעיקרון לא מעלים טרמפים
<trew100> כי בפעם האחרונה שהם העלו טרמפ מישהו הוא גנב להם מעיל עור שהיה מאחורה
<trew100> תשמעי הבנתי אותם
<Rodensky> פעם אבא שלי היה מסיע חיילים בטרמפים, אבל אז התחילו מחבלים לנצל את זה שיש מלא שנותנים טרמפים לחיילים
<Rodensky> מאז אני מוכנה לתת טרמפים רק לחיילים שאני מכירה מהיחידה של אח שלי ולאנשים שעובדים עם החצי השני
<trew100> נכון
<trew100> Rodensky: את בארץ?
<Rodensky> כרגע לא
<Rodensky> האמת שבאירופה ובארה"ב עוד יותר מפחיד לתת טרמפים
<Rodensky> בישראל אין כל-כך הרבה רוצחים פוטנציאלים כמו באירופה וארה"ב
<trew100> יש לי אח שהוא מסתובב באירופה הרבה
<trew100> הוא מתנייד ממקום למקום עם טרמפים
<Rodensky> כל הרוצחים הסידרתיים וכל הסוטים והמעוותים הכי גדולים הם מאירופה וארה"ב
<Rodensky> אלה שתי חממות לדברים האלה, חבל על הזמן
<trew100> הקטע הגדול שהוא עשה את זה פעם אחת עם חולצה של ישראל
<trew100> נכון
<Rodensky> ויש להם בד"כ תיאבון לגברים צעירים ;)
<Ddorda> לא כי ברוסיה והודו פשוט אין דאגות
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח וואי רוסיה זה נורא
<Rodensky> בטלוויזיה הרוסית כל הזמן יש תוכניות על רוצחים סידרתיים ומקרים פליליים למיניהם שהמשטרה מפענחת
<Rodensky> היה רוצח שהיה פעיל במשך כמה עשרות שנים
<Rodensky> הוא השאיר את כל הגופות באותו יער
<Rodensky> ולא עלו עליהן כי הוא היה מוצא פתחי ביוב נסתרים וזורק אותן לשם
<Rodensky> אבל חוץ מהן יש מלא שהוא קבר ביער
<Rodensky> וכאלה שהוא סתם זרק, פשוט זה יער, אז אין אנשים בכל פינה
<Rodensky> "רוצח השחמט"
<trew100> אנשים חולים
<trew100> אין לי מושג מה ההנאה שלהם מזה
<Rodensky> היה לו איזה קטע של רצח על כל משבצת על לוח השחמט או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: את מדברת עם ישראלים, היער היחיד שיש לנו כאן בן 40
<Ddorda> וגם הוא של קק"ל
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> לא הצליחו למצוא הוכחות שהוא השלים את הלוח, אבל הוא היה קרוב, וטוענים שהוא עבר את הכמות שעל הלוח אבל פשוט לא הצליחו לנעול עליו ראיות מספיקות מוצקות
<Rodensky> כל הזמן יש להם סיפורים כאלה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הוא גם רצח שווה בשווה לבנים ושחורים?
<Rodensky> נשים
<Rodensky> לא זוכרת אם זה היה לפי גזע
<Rodensky> אבל רוסיות
<Ddorda> או שאין מספיק שחורים בשביל זה ברוסיה
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> ברוסיה? יש שם מלא שחורים
<Ddorda> וואלה?
<trew100> באמת?
<Rodensky> חופשי
<trew100> כושים או שחורים?
<Ddorda> קשה להיות שחור ברוסיה, בולטים בשטח
<Rodensky> כושים כושים
<Rodensky> שהם גם רוסים.
<trew100> מאיזה גזע?
<Rodensky> גזע אפריקאי
<Ddorda> trew100: איך את מדבר? גזעים?1
<Rodensky> אבל הם נולדו ברוסיה
<trew100> קטע
<Rodensky> הורים רוסים
<Rodensky> יותר מדור אחד
<Ddorda> :P
<Rodensky> כנ"ל סינים ומונגולים
<Ddorda> כל השחורים שברחו מגרמניה
<Ddorda> :P
<trew100> לסין ומנגוליה יש יחסית גבול קרוב זה עוד מובן
<Rodensky> יש בארץ בדואים שטסים לרוסיה ללמוד עריכת דין וכאלה
<Rodensky> ואז בא לארץ בדואי דובר רוסית שוטפת ברמה של שפת אם
<trew100> כן שמעתי
<Rodensky> קטעים איתם
<trew100> הרופה שיניים שלי כזה
<trew100> למד רפואת שיניים ברוסיה
<Rodensky> רפואת שיניים הם לומדים בעיקר במולדובה ורומניה
<Rodensky> ברוסיה זה יותר עריכת דין וכלכלה
<trew100> הרוסים קיבלו עונש על זה שהם תומכים בערבים?
<Rodensky> חחחח "מנייה זאווט אחמד"
<Rodensky> חחח איזה עונש תתן להם?
<Rodensky> תגיד להם "פויה"?
<trew100> היה פיגוע אתמול לא?
<Rodensky> כן אבל זה סכסוכים פנימיים שלהם
<Rodensky> כל הזמן יש להם פיגועים
<Rodensky> הם נתנו נשק והכשירו את הצ'צ'נים כדי שיטבחו שם אחד בשני
<trew100> על איזה רקע סיכסוך?
<Rodensky> אז זה חוזר אליהם בבומרנג
<Rodensky> הצ'צ'נים הם מוסלמים, עושים להם פיגועים
<trew100> כן אני יודע
<Rodensky> ולא רק צ'צ'נים
<trew100> רק לא ידעתי שהם הכשירו אותם לזה
<Rodensky> יש עוד כמה קבוצות קטנות שהרוסים הכשירו אותם כחלק מהמלחמה במערב
<Rodensky> רק שלקבוצות האלה נמאס מהשליטה הרוסית
<Rodensky> אז את הנשק והתחמושת וכל הידע בלחימה שהם קיבלו מהרוסים, הם מפנים כלפי הרוסים
<trew100> מה שנקרא קם הגולם על יוצרו
<Rodensky> עושים להם פיגועים, ממלכדים להם בתי ספר ומוסדות שונים
<Rodensky> אח"כ האלמנות של המחבלים עושות פיגועים בעצמן
<trew100> מטורף
<Rodensky> חוטפים אנשים בלי סוף
<trew100> יש שם שירות חשאי?
<Rodensky> אם הם היו חוטפים את גלעד שליט, היינו מקבלים אותו בחלקים, כל חודש חלק מאיבר
<Rodensky> בלי הרדמה..
<trew100> עדיין שמו קגב?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> לכאורה אין יותר ק.ג.ב
<Rodensky> במקום זה יש להם שירותים אחרים
<Rodensky> אבל אתה יודע.... זה רוסיה... יש ממשלת בובות דמוקרטית וכאילו פתוחה לעולם ולכאורה בלי שום דבר אפל
<Rodensky> בפועל מאחורי הקלעים עומד דיקטטור
<Rodensky> ומשטרה חשאית שמשליטה את הסדר המתאים
<Rodensky> נכון להיום נראה שפוטין לא באמת עבר לכיסא ראש הממשלה לטובת מדבדב אלא פוטין יוצא הק.ג.ב ממשיך להיות האיש החזק שם
<Rodensky> מדבדב בובה על חוט ש"נבחרה" ב"בחירות"
<trew100> כך?
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא שם עליו
<trew100> ממש מבעס לגור במדינה כזאת
<Rodensky> יש שם אחוז עניים גבוה בהרבה מזה של איש
<Rodensky> *מזה של סין
<Rodensky> והפער שם בין עניים לעשירים הוא בין החמורים בעולם
<Rodensky> הרוב המכריע של האזרחים הם עניים מרודים שבקושי יש להם חתיכת לחם ביד
<Rodensky> מפוזרים על פני שטחים אדירים שאין פיקוח עליהם
<trew100> סיפרו לי שלא תולים כביסה בחוץ כדי שהשכנים לא יקחו אותה
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> ובמוסקבה יש את ריכוז המיליארדים הגדול בעולם, ושם הם נוסעים עם אבטחה כבדה בגלל חשש לחטיפות ואיומים
<Rodensky> אם אתה מוזמן לאחד כזה לביקור, הוא שם גם עליך אבטחה
<trew100> חולני
<Rodensky> *בגלל חשש לחטיפות ורציחות
<Rodensky> יש שם עוצר בשעת ערב מוקדמת
<trew100> כן הבנתי
<Rodensky> לא עוברים בשכונות מסויימות בכלל
<Ddorda> Rodensky: היית ברוסיה?
<trew100> המאפיה הרוסית עדיין פעילה שם?
<Rodensky> לא, קרובים שלי היו וחלק עדין גרים שם ובשאר ברה"מ
<Rodensky> המאפיה הרוסית חיה, בועטת ונושמת
<Rodensky> הם אחראים על הרבה מהחטיפות והרציחות
<Ddorda> מצחיק להגיד "מאפיה רוסית"
<Rodensky> בתקופה של צ'אושסקו ברומניה, היו רומנים שברחו לאיטליה, ושם המאפיה האיטלקית הייתה מקבלת מידע ממשטרת ההגירה שהגיעו רומנים, והיו מסדרים להם עבודה
<Rodensky> והיה סדר
<Rodensky> ומי שלא רצה לעבוד יותר, יכול היה פשוט להפסיק
<Rodensky> ברוסיה זה לא ככה
<Ddorda> "באגט עירקי"
<Rodensky> מצמידים לך אקדח לראש - עכשיו תתחיל לעבוד
<Rodensky> לא מתאים לך? אז אולי כדאי שאתה והמשפחה שלך תתחילו להחליף ביניכם איברים למזכרת
<Rodensky> זה מאפיה רוסית, הם לא נחמדים :]
<Ddorda> אני פשוט לא יכול עם המונח הזה. לא יכלו למצוא שם אחר לקבוצת פושעים?
<Rodensky> לא. הם שמעו שזה לא מוצא חן בעיניך והחליטו לקרוא לזה ככה. אמרתי - הם לא נחמדים.
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> כמו גם המאפיה הסינית
<Ddorda> ואפילו הגיעה אלי שמועה על מאפיה ישראלית
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> המאפיה הישראלית חזקה בהברחות סמים לארה"ב
<trew100> זהו חברים העייפות שלי קיבלה משתתפים נוספים
<trew100> אני זז לישון
<Ddorda> trew100: מה עם אשתך?
<trew100> לילה טוב לכם
<Rodensky> לילה טוב
<Rodensky> בעיקר סמי הזיה
<trew100> אמרתי קיבלה חמשתתפים נוספים
<trew100> ;-)
<Ddorda> trew100: הבנתי
<Ddorda> לילה טוב ך*
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: לא רוצה. שיבחרו שם אחר
<Rodensky> הם קוראים לעצמם "אנשי עסקים"
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> בצדק האמת
<Ddorda> וואו כבר וחצי
<Ddorda> זמן לישון
<Ddorda> אני רק אסיים את הכתבה
<Ddorda> sultan2: מה קורה?
<sultan2> טוב, תודה :)
<Ddorda> מה זה ה־CTCP שאתה שולח לי על בסיס קבוע? עשיתי לך משהו?
<Ddorda> :P
<sultan2> אני?
<Interruptus> ציטיציפי
<Ddorda> sultan2: אכן
<Ddorda> :)
<sultan2> אם כך, אין לי מושג
<sultan2> אתה מוכן לתת תירגום
<sultan2> יכול להיות ש Gajim עשה את זה בזמן שניסיתי להתחבר לחשבון שלי בIRC
<Ddorda> יכול להיות
<Ddorda> * Received a CTCP VERSION from sultan2
<Ddorda> * Received a CTCP TIME from sultan2
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז
<Ddorda> נדבר :)
<sultan2> זה רק Ddorda או שכולם מקבלים כזו פרסומת ממני :P
<sultan2> ?
<elaff4545> יש פה מישוווווו
<elaff4545> אני חייב עזרה
<matanya> מה קרה?
<moshe742> מה הבעיה?
<trew100> איך אני יכול להתין את ליבר אופיס באובונטו?
<trew100> יש לזה מאגר או משהו?
<trew100> כי אני מנסה להתרין ידינית והוא לא מאשר לי
<trew100> להתקין*
<shimi810> אני התקנתי ידנית, הסתבכתי עם כל החבילות אבל בסוף הצלחתי
<trew100> זה שווה את זה?
<shimi810> לא יודע... זה די נשאר אופן אופיס, חוץ מעיצוב שונה טיפה
<trew100> shimi810: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<trew100> נראה איך זה יצא
<Interruptus> זה אופן אופיס עם לוגו שונה
<Interruptus> זה מה שזה
<serfus> Interruptus, וזה די הגיוני, לא?
<serfus> בכל מקרה, סביר להניח שאם הזמן הם יהיו שונים יותר ויותר אחד מהשני
<Interruptus> תכלס
<serfus> בגרסה הבאה של אובונטו, ליברה אופיס יהיה ברירת מחדל במקום אופן אופיס
<serfus> אני מניח שהפצות אחרות יפעלו גם ככה
<Interruptus> כבר עכשיו זה באופןסוסה 11.4
<sultan2> shimi810, הלו!
<sultan2> XD
<dsklfdkv> ?<
<dsklfdkv> יש פהה מישהו!?
<trew100> היי חברים
<trew100> מה נשמע?
<trew100> אני צריך עזרה
<trew100> שוב נכון
<trew100> שוב פעם ליבר אופיס
<trew100> גם נכון
<trew100> יש למישהו מושג איך מתקינים באבונטו קבצים מקומיים?
<trew100> יש לי קצבי  תרגום של ליבר אופיס ואני לא מצליח להתקין אותם כי המערכת לא מאשרת לי
<trew100> איך אני כן יכול להתקין?
<sultan2> מאיפה התקנת את LibreOffice?
<trew100> ממאגר PPA
<trew100> sultan2: מהפה
<trew100> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/new-ppa-makes-installing-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-easy/
<trew100> מפה*
<sultan2> נא הרץ את Synaptic
<sultan2> חפש את libreoffice
<trew100> אין לי סינפטיק אני עם התוכנה שלKDE לניהול חבילות
<trew100> התקנתי את כל מה שקשור לליבר אופיס אני חושב
<Interruptus> תתקין סינפטיק
<Interruptus> תתקין פפיאיי
<sultan2> איזה מנהל חבילות יש לך?
<Interruptus> ואודרוב
<Interruptus> בטח kpackagekit
<Interruptus> נוראי
<sultan2> trew100, אנחנו צריכים פירוט של הקבצים המותקנים
<sultan2> אחרת אני לא אוכל לעזור לך
<trew100> ואת זה איך אני נותן לך?
<Interruptus> תעבוד עם אפט
<Interruptus> חבל כל הגועי הזה
<trew100> אני חדש בעולם אובונטו אני לא מכיר כלום כמעט
<sultan2> היה לך מנדריבה בעבר, האם זה נכון?
<trew100> fi
<trew100> כן
<sultan2> XD כן, אני זוכר שאמרת לי את זה בשיחה שלנו
<trew100> זוכר טוב
<trew100> אוקי
<trew100> הצלחתי להתקין עברית
<trew100> מסתבר שהיה במאגר ולא שמתי לב לזה
<trew100> איך אני גורם לתוכנה להיראות יפה יותר ולא בצורה כזאת מזעזעת?
<sultan2> אין לי מושג, מעולם לא עשיתי שימוש בה
<sultan2> אני אעשה בזו שינוש בהפצה המשודרגת של סאליקס, אחרי שגירסא חדשה של סלאקוור תגיע לאוויר
<sultan2> שימוש*
<trew100> סבבה לך
<sultan2> אם זה פועל ופתוח, לעת עתה, אז למה להחליף?
<trew100> כדי לראות מה חדש
<trew100> וגם כי נאראה לי
<trew100> נראה*
<trew100> שהפיתוח של התוכנה יהיה מואץ יותר בידיים של הקהילה
<H3r0> !cmds
<H3r0> !uptime
<Hoborg> Protects the channel for: 11 days, 11:35:58
<H3r0> !donate
<H3r0> .donate
<Hoborg> ‏ניתן לתרום לנו בעמוד התרומה https://www.litrom.com/?Artst_ID=149&camp=610
<H3r0> .g bla
<H3r0> !g ;)
<Hoborg> H3r0: Not Found
<H3r0> !g '
<Hoborg> H3r0: Not Found
<H3r0> !g 3 and 1=1'--
<Hoborg> TSA | Transportation Security Administration | 3-1-1 on Air Travel - http://www.tsa.gov/311/
<H3r0> !g Ddroda
<Hoborg> Glory of Fellowland • View forum - Srpski / Hrvatski / Bosanski ... - http://in1.gloryoffellowland.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=7
<H3r0> :\
<trew100> יש מישהו?.
<trew100> איךאני מוסיף מפה את מאגר ה- PPA?
<moshe742> כן, אבל לא להרבה זמן
<H3r0> אםםםםםםםםםם לאאאאאאאאאא אלךךךךךךךך לללללללללאאבדדדדדדד ברוחחחחחחח
<trew100> https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<H3r0> trew100 - קלוט
<H3r0> !g wine development ppa
<Hoborg> HOWTO: Wine Team PPA, New Wine development releases, older ... - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871535
<H3r0> יש שם אחלה הסבר
<sultan2> shimi810, האם אתה מאשר את http://trac.gajim.org/attachment/ticket/6778/2011-01-26-203845_799x654_scrot.png ?
<trew100> אני יודע איך מתקינים אני לא יודע איך להגיע לשורה הנכספת PPA:
<shimi810> sultan2: מאשר.
<trew100> H3r0: ^^
<sultan2> תודה
<sultan2> בקרוב בישראל http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/01/24/221236/Italian-Consumer-Watchdog-Sues-Microsoft-Over-Windows-Tax
<sultan2> לילה טוב
<H3r0> לילה דבש
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-27
<nady> בוקר
<trew100> האיש והאפטר אפקט
<trew100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDN2W7eD8pg
<Interruptus> במדינת הגמדים רעש מהומה
<trew100> Ddorda: יצא לך פוסט יפה
<trew100> בהשראתך אני עכשיו אם ליבר אופיס במקום אופן אופיס
<trew100> אהבתי את חופיס חח
<Interruptus> חופיסס
<Rodensky> גם אני עברתי לליברה :)
<Ddorda> trew100: היי
<Ddorda> אני שמח לדעת שיצא לי טוב :)
<trew100> גם לך היי
<Ddorda> אגב, ראית את המייל שלי?
<trew100> לא
<trew100> איזה מייל?
<Ddorda> trew100: שלחתי לך מייל בקשר לפוסט שלך
<trew100> לא קבלתי
<trew100> אה אתה מדבר בקשר לתמונות?
<trew100> כן ראיתי וזה עזר לי
<trew100> לא החזרתי לך תודה רבה?
<Ddorda> יכול מאוד להיות, לא בדקתי מייל כבר כמה שעות
<Ddorda> אני אסתכל עכשיו
<Ddorda> serfus: היי
<Ddorda> שמע איזה מתסכל
<Ddorda> מישהו עכשיו שלח לי מכתב על הזמנה שהוא עשה לפני חודש שעוד לא הגיעה :X
<Ddorda> עניתי לו עם הסבר מפורט, אני מקווה שזה לא נשמע כמו איזה תירוץ
<Ddorda> אולי נסגור את ההזמנה בינתיים?
<Ddorda> trew100: לא, לא ראיתי ממך מייל
<trew100> אז אולי באמת שכחתי
<trew100> בכל אופן תודה רבה
<shimi810> Ddorda: לא מזמן שלחו אליי מעטפה קטנה עם אנטנה, מתל-אביב לקרית ביאליק, במשלוח שירות מהיר 24 שעות ששולם במלואו. תוך כמה זמן המעטפה המסכנה הגיעה? תוך חודשיים! עזוב, אני כבר לא סומך על הדואר בשום דבר...
<Ddorda> shimi810: חחח
<Rodensky> אתה יכול לתבוע אותם ולקבל פיצוי בצורת חלק מהתשלום. אם תוכיח שזה דפק לך כל מיני תוכניות ולכן היו לך עלויות נוספות אז תקבל גם פיצוי על עגמת נפש
<Ddorda> צריך לתבוע אותם שהם חברת הדואר היחידה
<Rodensky> הם לא חברת הדואר היחידה
<Rodensky> יש עוד חברות שאתה יכול לשלוח דרכן דואר
<serfus> כמו?
<Rodensky> כמו fedex
<Rodensky> כמו dhl
<Rodensky> יש לא מעט חברות בישראל
<serfus> רגע
<Rodensky> מישהו אמר לך לשלוח דווקא דרך הצבי?
<shimi810> אבל זה רק שליחויות, לא? הם גם שמים בתיבות הדואר של דואר ישראל או רק לפתח הבית?
<Rodensky> מה זה בתיבות של דואר ישראל? תן להם כתובת וזה יגיע
<Rodensky> גם כשכבר יש חלופות, אנשים בוכים
<Rodensky> דואר ישראל הכי זולה למיטב זכרוני, אבל היא לא היחידה
<Rodensky> והיא גם לא הכי אמינה ביחס לאחרות...
<shimi810> אכן, על איכות משלמים. אבל לפחות מקבלים תמורה טובה
<Rodensky> למשלוחים בתוך הארץ יש גם חברות שליחים קטנות שאפשר לשלוח באמצאותן. בכסף שאתה משלם, שליח מגיע אליך הבייתה, אתה נותן לו את המעטפה/חבילה והוא שם את זה בתיבת הדואר של הנמען או במסירה אישית
<Rodensky> (תלוי בשירות שעליו שילמת)
<serfus> בכל מקרה, הבעיה שלנו לא נוגעת לשליחה
<Rodensky> מי שמחפש את הפיתרון הזול ומוכן לוותר על אמינות - שיעשה את זה דרך דואר ישראל. מי שרוצה אמינות גבוהה ומוכן לשלם עליה - שיעשה את זה דרך חברה אחרת.
<serfus> אנחנו רוצים כמות גדולה של מעטפות מבויילות עם הדפס
<Rodensky> מה הבעיה?
<serfus> א) אמרו שזה יקח עד 5 ימים, שכבר עברו
<Rodensky> מי זה "אמרו"?
<serfus> בסניף דואר
<Rodensky> שילמת מראש או שזה תשלום בקבלת המוצר?
<serfus> לא שילמנו על כלום עדיין
<serfus> אמור להגיע קודם טיוטה
<serfus> ורק אז אם אנחנו מרוצים
<serfus> עושים את ההזמנה
<Rodensky> תתחילו ללחוץ בצורת נדנודים
<serfus> ב) כשפניתי לסניף המקומי, הפקידה נתנה  לי כתובת אימייל לשלוח אליה את מה שאני רוצה
<serfus> אבל עכשיו שהתקשרתי למספר של דואר ישראל
<serfus> (לא של הסניף פה)
<serfus> אמרה לי הגברת שצריך לשלוח את זה בפקס
<serfus> כלומר, אפשר רק בפקס
<Rodensky> אתם אובונטואיסטים, ילדים טובים ירושלים
<Rodensky> צריך לעשות רעש, לבוא בדרישות
<Rodensky> אחרת מי ישים עליכם בישראל?
<serfus> נידנדתי
<serfus> אני לא עומד לצעוק ולקלל, זה לא אני
<Rodensky> לקלל לא
<Rodensky> אבל לצעוק כן
<serfus> לנדנד אני טוב :)
<Rodensky> לצעוק ולדבר בצורה תקיפה, בלי מילים גסות וקללות, אבל שיבינו שיש להם עסק עם מישהו
<Rodensky> סתם לנדנד לא בהכרח עוזר, צריך שזה יציק לעובדים שם כדי שתהיה להם מוטיבציה להרים ת'תחת ולעשות משהו
<serfus> מחר אני אנסה להגיע שוב פעם ואני אשאל סופית איך אמורים לעשות את זה
<Rodensky> זה כמו בצבא
<Rodensky> אם אתה לא יודע את הזכויות שלך ולא עומד עליהן ולא הופך שולחנות - לא שמים עליך
<serfus> סביר להניח שהרבה פחות אכפת להם מהזמנה שלנו מאשר מהזמנות של חברות יותר גדולות שמזמינות יותר מעטפות ולעיתים קרובות יותר
<Rodensky> יהיה להם אכפת ברגע שיתחילו לזיין אותם
<serfus> איזה זכויות יש לנו בדיוק?
<serfus> אה, הבנתי
<Rodensky> יש לכם זכות לקבל שירות ולקבל את המוצר שהזמנתם
<Rodensky> ולקבל מידע מקיף ומדויק על השירות הזה, ולא שאתה פונה לזרועות שונות של אותה חברה אז כל אחד אומר לך משהו אחר
<Rodensky> יש לכם זכות שאם אמרו 5 ימים אז זה יהיה 5 ימים ולא יגררו אותכם עם תירוצים דביליים
<serfus> הם אפילו לא נתנו תירוצים
<Rodensky> הם התעלמו מכם
<Rodensky> עוד יותר גרוע
<serfus> למען האמת, אני גם לא יודע אם מישהו שם קיבל את זה
<Rodensky> צריך לעשות בלאגן :)
<serfus> מחר אני אנסה לקפוץ לשם עוד פעם
<Rodensky> קח נעלי סטפס ותקפוץ להם על השולחנות
<serfus> 2 בעיות: אין לי נעלי סטפס, ואין שם שולחנות
<serfus> :P
<Rodensky> אז תקנה כמות גדולה של מעטפות ותדפיס עליהן את הבולים
<Rodensky> לזיין את הדואר עד הסוף (:
<serfus> חח..
<serfus> ואני גם אעבור ברכבי הארץ, לשלוח את הדיסקים בעצמי
<serfus> ברחבי
<Rodensky> לא, מה פתאום, פשוט תזרוק את המעטפות ל"פחים" האלה של הדואר
<Rodensky> אם עדין יש כאלה בכלל
<Rodensky> כמו מעטפה רגילה
<serfus> האמת שאין לי מושג איך שולחים דואר
<serfus> אף פעם לא עשיתי את זה
<Rodensky> רציני? לא יצא לך אף פעם לזרוק מעטפה למיכלים האדומים/צהובים האלה שיש ברחוב?
<serfus> לא, אני לא יודע אם יש כאן כאלה
<serfus> אף פעם לא זכור לי שראיתי
<Rodensky> השכונה שלנו בת 10 שנים ויש לנו כאלה והם בשימוש מלא
<Rodensky> אלא אם הפסיקו אותו לאחרונה :)
<Rodensky> אתה קונה בול שהוא בעצם ה"קבלה" על כך ששילמת על המשלוח. אתה מדביק אותו על מעטפה וזורק אותה למיכל הזה. הדוור מגיע בזמנים קבועים, מרוקן את המיכל הזה. המעטפות ממויינות בבית הדואר וממנו מופצות עם שליחים לתיבות הדואר
<Rodensky> שליחים=דוורים
<serfus> אהא, אני יודע איך זה עובד בעיקרון
<Rodensky> אני קצת בשוק כמה יוצא לי להשתמש בדואר בעידן של אימייל
<serfus> באמת?
<Rodensky> כן
<serfus> כנראה שפשוט אף פעם לא היה לי צרוך
<Ddorda> אני השתמשתי פעם ראשונה בשביל אובונטו ישראל
<shimi810> קשה להאמין... אני כל הזמן מתעסק עם זה, לוקח לפעמים מכתבים מתא הדואר. אבל כן, לשלוח מכתבים, בקושי
<shimi810> יותר מציפים אותנו עם מכתבים מאשר שולחים, אותו דבר גם בתיבת המייל שלי :)
<dkllkcxx> מישהו נמצא פה?
<trew100> אכן
<dkllkcxx> יש לי בעיה
<dkllkcxx> התקנתי מערכת אובנטו על חלונות ווינדוס..
<dkllkcxx> והתפריט למעלה באנגלית
<dkllkcxx> איך משנים לעברית
<dkllkcxx> דרך אגב, המערכת 8.10
<trew100> אממ
<trew100> אני בור במערכת אובונטו
<trew100> אבל סתם שאלה למה 8.10?
<dkllkcxx> כי היא היחידה שהתקינה אצלי
<dkllkcxx> אבל תראה
<dkllkcxx> התפריט שאני לוחץ קצת למטה הוא בעברית
<trew100> היא לפני כמעט שנתיים
<dkllkcxx> אבל למעלה באנגלית
<dkllkcxx> שטויות
<dkllkcxx> העייקר לעבוד עם אובנטו
<trew100> אתה מדבר על מערכת מותקנת נכון?
<dkllkcxx> כן על לינקוס כ"תוכנה"
<trew100> יש לך את כל החבילות של עברית?
<dkllkcxx> אני לא יודע
<dkllkcxx> אבל שאני לוחץ מקש ימני זה בעברית
<dkllkcxx> אנגלית
<dkllkcxx> סליחה
<trew100> אני לא יודע
<trew100> אתה בטח משתמש גנום נכון?
<trew100> אני ממש לא מכיר אותו
<dkllkcxx> אה
<trew100> חדש ממש באובונטו
<trew100> עד היום הייתי במנדריבה
<dkllkcxx> איפה זה לפחות חבילות שפה
<trew100> שם דברים מתנהלים קצת אחרת
<trew100> במנהל החבילות
<trew100> תחפש כל מה שיש לך עם HE
<dkllkcxx> ועם אין
<trew100> אממ לא יודע
<dkllkcxx> תחפש לי מדריך או משו
<shimi810> dkllkcxx: system-> support lang...
<fcczxa443> ?
<Rodensky> Ddorda, הג'ניטור מזהה את החבילות של ליברה-אופיס כחבילות שצריך למחוק!
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ?!
<Ddorda> וואלה?
<Ddorda> הזוי
<Ddorda> אפעם לא סמכתי על הכלי הזה
<Rodensky> גם אני לא, אני בודקת איזה חבילות הוא ממליץ למחוק
<Rodensky> פעם הוא היה ממליץ למחוק את סקייפ, בגרסאות החדשות של אובונטו הוא לא, אז במקום זה הוא שונא את ליברה :)
<Ddorda> אני ממליץ בחום לא לגעת בזה
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אגב, את מוזמנת לדווח עליו באג
<Ddorda> זה משהו שגם משתמשי קצה יכולים לעשות
<Rodensky> בשביל לדווח באג צריך לפתוח חשבון וכאלה, ניסיתי פעם, זה כאב ראש
<Rodensky> זה לא דופק שום דבר
<Rodensky> אז לא אכפת לי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אגב, בגרסה הבאה של אובונטו יש כבר ליבר אופיס
<Rodensky> זה כבר לא יעזור
<Rodensky> בפברואר אני עובדת לארצ' או לסאליקס :}
<Rodensky> *עוברת
<Rodensky> (בנטבוק)
<Rodensky> בלפטופ אני אעבור למינט או לסוזה או לדביאן
<Ddorda> מינט כבר עובר לליבר
<Ddorda> למעשה בקרוב לא תהיה בררה לכל ההפצות
<Ddorda> וכולן יעברו
<Ddorda> כי אופןאופיס כבר לא כזה אופן
<Rodensky> נגמר לי הסוס מעודפי עדכונים מיותרים
<Rodensky> נגמר לי הסוס ממערכת כבדה שלא מתקנים בה באגים שידועים כבר כמה גרסאות
<Rodensky> אין סיבה למהר להוציא גרסה כל אפריל וכל אוקטובר, עדיף שיעכבו הוצאה של גרסה מאשר שיוציאו אותה עם כל-כך הרבה באגים ישנים רק בגלל שהגיע התאריך הקבוע
<Rodensky> נמאס לי לאתחל רק בגלל תקיעות או בעיות סאונד
<Rodensky> בייחוד שמדובר במחשב של דל שאמור לקבל תמיכה רשמית (לפי הטבלה באתר של אובונטו)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תתקשרי לתמיכה טכנית של דל
<Rodensky> דור, הבעיה היא לא עם דל
<Ddorda> דל אכן תומכים במחשבים שלהם באובונטו
<Rodensky> אותן בעיות יש על מחשבים של מותגים אחרים
<Rodensky> כי זה אותה מערכת ואותם באגים
<Interruptus> דל:סוזה
<Interruptus> רשמית
<Interruptus> יעני דל הוא נתמך רשמי של אופןסוזה
<nicoco> קייזר שוזה
<DSKLDV> אפשר עזרה?
<trew100> חברה תראו בן אדם גאון
<trew100> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXMuWi0dUBc
<nicoco> DSKLDV - במה?
<DSKLDV> ?
<nicoco> עזרה במה
<nicoco> ?
<DSKLDV> יש לי מערכת ווינדוס
<DSKLDV> והתקנתי אובנטו כתוכנה
<nicoco> אוי לא...
<DSKLDV> ואני עושה תהתקנה כשפה עברית, וזה באנגלית המערכת, אולי יש פה ושם כמה דברים בעברית.. אפילו מקש ימני על רקע שולחן העבודה באנגלית
<DSKLDV> מעושים
<nicoco> אתה מתכוון לוובי?
<nicoco> wubi?
<DSKLDV> כן
<nicoco> דבר תקול לכל לשון
<DSKLDV> לא הבנתי
<nicoco> אם אתה מתקין מערכת הפעלה
<nicoco> עצה שלי
<nicoco> עשה את זה כמו שצריך
<nicoco> בכל מקרה
<nicoco> ננסה לעזור לך
<DSKLDV> למה מה הבעיה שיהיה אובנטו על מערכת חלונות
<nicoco> Administration --> Language Support
<Rodensky> DSKLDV, זה לא שיש לניקוקו בעיה אישית עם זה
<nicoco> תחשוב על זה ככה
<nicoco> איזו מערכת הפעלה שחושבת את עצמה מותקנת מתוך מערכת הפעלה אחרת?
<Rodensky> אם זה היה עובד כמו שצריך אז היינו בעד
<Rodensky> לשם התנסות של אנשים
<nicoco> ווינדוס בחיים לא יאפשרו את זה
<nicoco> בכל מקרה
<Rodensky> אבל הוובי הזה מחורבן
<DSKLDV> אז מעושים
<DSKLDV> רק 8.10 עובד אצלי
<Rodensky> בהתקנות וובי יש המון תקלות הזויות
<DSKLDV> ניסיתי אותו כמערכת הפעלה לא עובד אצלי
<Rodensky> אצל כל אחד זה מתבטא אחרת
<nicoco> זה בנוי עקום
<nicoco> העדכונים על הפנים
<nicoco> ולהכנס למערכת זה סיפור מעצבן
<Rodensky> תעשה התקנה נורמלית מדיסק
<Rodensky> ועדיף התקנה של 10.10
<DSKLDV> אתם לא מבינים
<DSKLDV> זה לא עובד אצלי
<Rodensky> מה לא עובד אצלך?
<Rodensky> התקנה מדיסק?
<DSKLDV> כל התקנה של אובנטו
<DSKLDV> ניסיתי
<nicoco> ואני בלאגים
<nicoco> :\
<Rodensky> נשמע לי מוזר
<Rodensky> יש מצב שאתה עושה משהו לא נכון ולכן לא עובד לך?...
<DSKLDV> אני עושה נכון
<DSKLDV> והסבירו לי
<DSKLDV> אני לא רואה תהתקנה
<DSKLDV> המסך כאילו במצב של הזהייה
<DSKLDV> השהייה
<Rodensky> אולי אתה צורב לא נכון
<Rodensky> לא יודעת
<Rodensky> אין סיבה שהתקנה של 8.10 תעבוד והתקנות מאוחרות יותר לא
<DSKLDV> אני לא צורב
<DSKLDV> אני עושה על דיסק און קי
<Rodensky> לא משנה, אז אולי אתה שם את זה לא נכון על הדיסק און קי
<DSKLDV> מה לא נכון זה בתוכנה שלכם
<DSKLDV> אין לי מה לשים
<DSKLDV> אתם שמים
<Rodensky> כדי שזה יעבוד, לא סתם גוררים את האימג' לדיסק און קי
<Rodensky> מי זה "אתם שמים"?
<DSKLDV> לא גורר
<Rodensky> אני לא הכנתי לך את הדיסק און קי שלך
<DSKLDV> אין פשוט הקליטה שלכם גרועה
<Rodensky> ואני די בטוחה שגם שאר האנשים בצ'ט לא
<Rodensky> Ddorda, יש לי הרגשה שהמצאהטובה חזר
<DSKLDV> כפי שאמרתי אתם מאשימים אנשים
<DSKLDV> אתם פשוט לא יודעים לפתור דברים כראוי
<DSKLDV> עדיף לאשים לא עשיתה טוב וכו'.
<Rodensky> DSKLDV, ב99% מהמקרים זה טעות אנוש ולא בעיה עם המערכת
<DSKLDV> קיצר אל תבלבלו לי תמוח כי זה התכונה שלכם unetbootin-windows-494
<Interruptus> wubi = על הפנים
<Rodensky> נו אתה משתמש בוובי
<Interruptus> תתקין נורמאלי מדיסק עם בוט
<Rodensky> אמרו לך לא להשתמש בוובי
<Rodensky> אלא לעשות התקנה נורמלית
<DSKLDV> לא מתקין בזההה
<Interruptus> ואז יפסקו הבעיות
<Rodensky> וובי זה דרעק
<Interruptus> חבל שאתה ראש קשה
<DSKLDV> הינה שוב
<Interruptus> אומרים לך וובי = בעיות
<Interruptus> תפנים
<Rodensky> נראה לי ששמו עליו השתקה
<Interruptus> ותעבוד עם מודול פחות בעייתי
<Rodensky> אני די בטוחה שזה המצאהטובה
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> אסור לדבר מהר מדי
<nicoco> או להעתיק דברים
<Rodensky> לא בגלל דיבור מהיר
<nicoco> אז למה?
<Rodensky> תקרא מה כתבתי למעלה
<nicoco> תקראי מתי התחברתי
<Rodensky> כתבתי אחרי שהתחברת
<Rodensky> זה כנראה המצאהטובה
<nicoco> אע?
<Rodensky> הוא נכנס לצ'ט תחת כינוי כלשהו, מתלונן על בעיה שלא קיימת ומתעקש עליה מיליון פעם גם כשמנסים לעזור  לו
<Rodensky> ואז מתחיל להאשים את אובונטו ואת אנשי הצ'ט שהם דפוקים
<nicoco> בגלל זה השתיקו אותו?
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> לול
<Rodensky> זה דפוס הפעולה הקבוע שלו
<Rodensky> הוא נכנס מווינדוס כל פעם כדי להתלונן על אובונטו
<Ddorda> :x
<Ddorda> אין בררה אז אין בררה
<Ddorda> שנייה
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Rodensky> חחח ורדה רזיאל ז'קונט אדירה
<Interruptus> בעיתי זה
<Interruptus> היא משוגעת עם קבלות
<Rodensky> על אישיות סכיזואידית: "העולם הרגשי שלו זה כמו קובץ בלתי נגיש"
<Rodensky> זה דימוי גאוני
<dklccxx44> עכשיו אתם מוכנים לעזור בבקשה
<Rodensky> המצאהטובה, לך חפש מישהו אחר לחורר לו את המוח
<Ddorda> dklccxx44: איך אפשר לעזור?
<dklccxx44> ניסיתי להתקין הרבה גרסאות
<dklccxx44> בגלל הכרטיס מסך שלי
<dklccxx44> הוא לא רואה תהתקנה
<Rodensky> Don't feed the troll!
<dklccxx44> ומראה מסך שחור
<Ddorda> Rodensky: I know :P
<nicoco> .troll
<Ddorda> dklccxx44: לפי מה אתה אומר שזה לפי הכרטיס מסך?
<nicoco> wtf? were's hoborg?!
<dklccxx44> אני חושב
<dklccxx44> כי הביאו לי התקנה וזה עבד
<dklccxx44> התקנה כחולה
<Ddorda> התקנה כחולה?
<dklccxx44> כן
<dklccxx44> רקע כחול
<Rodensky> *facepalm*
<nicoco> אני תמיד אהבתי יותר את הצבע ירוק :)
<dklccxx44> שמעו אני לא יודע מה הבעיה
<Ddorda> dklccxx44: Kubuntu?
<Ddorda> dklccxx44: איך נדע? תפרט מה קורה בדיוק
<Ddorda> באיזה שלב יש מסך שחור?
<nicoco> דור, איפה הובורג?
<Ddorda> nicoco: כאן
<serfus> nicoco, הוא פה
<nicoco> אז למה הוא לא הגיב לי?
<Ddorda> nicoco: אני מצביע עליו, תסתכל...
<nicoco> :(
<Ddorda> א', הוא לא מגיב לנקודה
<nicoco> .troll
<serfus> אתה צריך סימן קריאה
<Ddorda> ב' אין שום פקודה כזאת .troll (שאני יודע עליה בכל אופן)
<nicoco> !troll
<dklccxx44> שאני מפעיל תהתקנה אני רואה מסך שחור והמסך כאילו במצב של השהייה
<nicoco> :O
<nicoco> damit
<nicoco> @troll
<Ddorda> dklccxx44: באיזה שלב של ההתקנה, איך אתה מתקין...?
<dklccxx44> זה פשוט לא מתקין
<Ddorda> nicoco: סימן קריאה, לא @
<nicoco> !google test
<nicoco> !g test
<Hoborg> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 - http://www.test.com/
<Ddorda> ...
<nicoco> תמיד שווה לנסות
<nicoco> :)
<dklccxx44> זה מפעיל תמחשב מחדש, מנסה להפעיל תהתקנה ופשוט יש מסך שחור
<dklccxx44> אין כלום רק מסך שחור
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEe7JqBgvg
<nicoco> טוב נו
<nicoco> שורה תחתונה
<dklccxx44> סליחה, אבל אני לא רואה פה שום עזרה..
<nicoco> אני דווקא רואה עזרה
<nicoco> רוצה שאני אקרא לה לבוא הנה?
<dklccxx44> אני מנסה להסביר מלא פעמים
 * nicoco שורק לעזרה לבוא
<dklccxx44> ואין פשוט פתרון
<dklccxx44> ואתם מתבדחים
<Ddorda> dklccxx44: אם לא תענה איך נעזור...?
<dklccxx44> אני עונה
<dklccxx44> אני אומר לך שאין התקנה
<Ddorda> תפרט שלב אחרי שלב, מה אתה עושה ומה קורה
<dklccxx44> יש מסך שחור
<Ddorda> עד שאתה מגיע למסך שחור
<dklccxx44> זהו
<Ddorda> אה.. אם ככה הבעיה היא פשוטה
<dklccxx44> אני מפעיל תמחשב מחדש דרך הדיסק און קי
<Ddorda> לא הדלקת את המחשב
<dklccxx44> ואז מגיע למסך שחור
<nicoco> אבל אני אומר לך שאני אוהב יותר ירוק
<nicoco> :O
<dklccxx44> ומסך של המחשב פשוט במצב השהייה
<Ddorda> מיד? איך אתה יודע שזה עולה דרך הדוק?
<dklccxx44> המה?
<Rodensky> dklccxx44, אם קיבלת את ההתקנה "כחולה" ז"א שקיבלת אותה מדיסק
<Rodensky> אם קיבלת אותה מדיסק
<nicoco> DOK - disk on key
<Ddorda> הדיסק און קי
<Rodensky> אז איך העברת אותה לדיסק און קי?
<dklccxx44> לא קיבלתי דבר..
<nicoco> נו, הוא טרול חביב
<nicoco> מגוון
<Rodensky> אבל אמרת שקיבלת "התקנה כחולה"
<dklccxx44> unetbootin-windows-494
<dklccxx44> דרך זה
<nicoco> פעם כחול, פעם שחור, פעם דיסק, פעם דוק...
<Rodensky> מה זה unetbootin-windows-494?
<dklccxx44> זה תוכנה
<dklccxx44> שמתקינה את קבצי ההפצה
<dklccxx44> לדיסק און קי
<Rodensky> אז יתכן שהתוכנה הזו לא עושה את זה נכון
<Interruptus> הו איזה יופי אני רואה סרט אדיר בשם tank girl
<Rodensky> או שהאימג'ים שהורדת לא טובים
<dklccxx44> לא יודע
<dklccxx44> מה אתם רוצים אז אני יעשה
<Rodensky> זה קרה לי פעם אחת
<Rodensky> הורדתי מחדש את האימג'ים
<Rodensky> והתקנתי אותם מחדש על הדיסק און קי
<Rodensky> ופעם שניה שזה קרה לי, הסתבר שהדיסק און קי עצמו דפוק
<dklccxx44> אין לי מושג
<dklccxx44> מעושים במצב כזה
<Rodensky> תוודא שההתקן תקין ושהאימג'ים תקינים
<Rodensky> תוריד אותם מחדש
<Rodensky> ותנסה עם דיסק און קי אחר
<dklccxx44> אני לא יודע מזה מג'ים
<Rodensky> אימג' - הקובץ שממנו unetbootin יוצרת את ההתקנה על הדיסק און קי
<Rodensky> איך היא יוצרת לך התקנה עליו אם אין לך אימג' ?
<pino-chan> שונא לאגים :\
<serfus> Rodensky, התוכנה הזאת יודעת להביא לבד את קובץ ההתקנה
<Rodensky> אז כנראה שהיא מביאה קובץ לא טוב
<Rodensky> או עושה משהו דפוק
<serfus> יכול להיות
<dklccxx44> תביאו קובץ טוב
<dklccxx44> ושלא דורש יכלוות מהכרטיס מסך
<dklccxx44> וזהו
<dklccxx44> הכרטיס מסך פה יש איתו בעיה בהתקנה אצלכם
<Rodensky> אין שום בעיה
<serfus> dklccxx44, תשמע מה תעשה
<Rodensky> שום דבר לא דורש "יכולות" מכרטיס המסך
<serfus> תעבוד בדיוק לפי ההוראות שבעמוד הזה
<serfus> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Rodensky> תוריד מהעמוד הזה שסרפוס נותן לך
<Rodensky> תפעל לפי ההוראות
<Rodensky> בלי מתווכים מיותרים כמו התוכנה שאתה משתמש בה
<dklccxx44> הורדתי
<dklccxx44> מחכה להורדה
<dklccxx44> ואז
<Rodensky> כבר הורדתי?
<dklccxx44> לא
<dklccxx44> אבל שואל מה השלב הבא
<dklccxx44> לצרוב את זה
<Rodensky> כתוב באתר
<dklccxx44> ואז
<Rodensky> כן, בשלב הבא לפרוש את האימג' לדיסק
<Rodensky> לצרוב אותו כמו שצריך
<dklccxx44> אני לא מבין אנגלית
<Rodensky> ואז להכניס את הדיסק למחשב ולהתקין
<dklccxx44> סבבה
<dklccxx44> עם יש לי דיסק של עד 700 מגה
<dklccxx44> זה מספיק?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אבל אתה צריך לצרוב נכון
<dklccxx44> טוב
<dklccxx44> כן
<Ddorda> אתה יודע לצרוב קובצי iso?
<dklccxx44> זה קובץ iso?
<serfus> dklccxx44, כמו שהם מסבירים שם, יש גם תמונות
<Ddorda> כן
<Rodensky> הוא לא יודע מה זה אימג'...
<dklccxx44> סבבה
<dklccxx44> וכן
<Rodensky> אז איך הוא ידע לצרוב את זה נכון? =|
<dklccxx44> אל תדאגו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הוא לא יודע ש־iso זה אימג'
<dklccxx44> יש לי תוכנה שמחלצת מזה וצורבת נכון לדיסק
<Ddorda> dklccxx44: איך קוראים לה?
<Rodensky> טוב שיהיה
<dklccxx44> רק דקה
<dklccxx44> Burning
<Rodensky> חחחח אני עם חיבור של 20 מגה ואני לא כזאת זריזה עם הורדה וצריבה
<dklccxx44> תקשיבי ההורדה שהורדתי? יש בזה שפה עברית?
<Rodensky> כן יש התקנה בעברית
<dklccxx44> סבבב
<serfus> dklccxx44, לא כל תוכנת צריבה מתאימה
<pino-chan> אני הייתי הולך על image burn
<pino-chan> היא חינמית, ואם אני לא טועה גם חופשית
<Ddorda> pino-chan: כן
<coonsxz2> ?????
<HaimN> Ddorda, מה נשמע? מה קורה עם ההמרה של הפורומים לדרופל?
<HaimN> יש התקדמות כלשהי? או ששוכרים שירות בתשלום
<Ddorda> HaimN: לא זה ולא זה
<Ddorda> לצערי
<Ddorda> כלומר, יש התקדמות, אבל לא שוכרים
<Ddorda> ולא הצלחנו
<Ddorda> trew100: אגב, לא הכנסת שם ושם משפחה
<trew100> כמה זה נורא?
<Rodensky> זה לא נורא בכלל, רק בפעם הבאה שאתה שומע ששוב כדור הארץ התחמם בשתי מעלות - תדע שזה בגללך
<trew100> חח ישלך את
<trew100> זה
<Ddorda> trew100: עניין השם+משפחה?
<Ddorda> זה חשוב. אתה לא חייב לשים את הפרטים האמתיים שלך, אבל חשוב שיהיה
<trew100> שניה אני אכנס וישים
<Ddorda> trew100: סבבה :)
<Ddorda> HaimN: ראיתי הרגע את התגובה שלך
<Ddorda> תודה רבה :)
<Ddorda> jcmchg: הסתדרת?
<HaimN> Ddorda, :)
<jcmchg> לא
<jcmchg> צרבתי,
<jcmchg> וזה עדיין מביא מסך צהוב
<jcmchg> כאילו האור של ההדלקה במסך
<Ddorda> צהוב?
<jcmchg> צהוב
<jcmchg> המסך עצמו שחור
<jcmchg> פשוט לא מופיע כלום
<Ddorda> רגע, שאני אבין
<Ddorda> אתה מחבר את הדוק
<Ddorda> מפעיל את המחשב
<Ddorda> בוחר בפעלה מדוק
<Ddorda> (או מדיסק, לא חשוב, אותו דבר)
<Ddorda> וזהו? מסך שחור?
<jcmchg> בידיוק
<jcmchg> כן מדיסק רגיל
<jcmchg> כן
<jcmchg> זה משהו בכרטיס מסך
<Ddorda> אין נניח לרגע כתוביות למעלה?
<jcmchg> מאה אחוז
<Ddorda> מאה אחוז שלא.
<jcmchg> לפני יש כתוביות
<jcmchg> ואז מסך שחור
<Ddorda> מה כתוב?
<jcmchg> והנורא שבמסך כאילו בהשהייה
<jcmchg> לא יודע באנגלית
<jcmchg> אני יכול לצלם
<Ddorda> אשמח
<jcmchg> עם זה יעזור
<Ddorda> כן
<jcmchg> טוב חכו דקה
<Ddorda> חשוב שתזכיר פרטים כאלה, להבא
<Ddorda> זה חשוב
<jcmchg> תחף פה
<svxxx> ?
<svxxx> ?
<Ddorda> ?
<svxxx> כן אתה שומע
<Ddorda> כן
<svxxx> היא אפשר לעשות תמונה אז צילמתי
<svxxx> בוידאו
<svxxx> יש דרך לשנות קובץ 3gp לקובץ סרט רגיל
<svxxx> או שיש לך דרך
<svxxx> לפתוח
<Ddorda> בלינוקס אין בעיה לפתוח את הפורמט הזה
<Ddorda> אם יש לך לאן להעלות
<svxxx> אז לעלות לך?
<svxxx> כן לאתר
<Ddorda> כן
<svxxx> אתה יכול דקה לבוא לפרטי
<Ddorda> someone235: מה קורה
<HaimN> Ddorda, אתה כאן?
<nady> ?
<Ddorda> HaimN: כן
<HaimN> מה עם הדומיין אובונטו.co.il
<Ddorda> HaimN: נראה לך שמישהו ישתמש בו? הוא גם קצת יקר כרגע
<Ddorda> נחכה שמחירים יצנחו קצת ונראה
<HaimN> מישהו תפס אותו?
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי
<HaimN> ORG.IL פנוי
<Ddorda> כן, מישהו תפס אותו
<HaimN> חבל
<HaimN> הוא בטח ירצה על זה כסף...
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-28
<fvvvxxxdfgyht657> ?
<fvvvxxxdfgyht657> מישהו יכול לעזור לי
<HaimN> fvvvxxxdfgyht657, תגיד מה הבעיה שלך וננסה לעזור
<fvvvxxxdfgyht657> אממ זה נותן לי שגיאה בהתקנת אובנטו 10
<fvvvxxxdfgyht657> כזה כמו כתב באנגלית בשורה
<fvvvxxxdfgyht657> אני יכול לצלם
<HaimN> דרך מה אתה מתקין? אתה מתקין דרך וונידוס או דרך BOOT נפרד?
<fvvvxxxdfgyht657> אתה יכול לבוא לפרטי רגע
<HaimN> כן
<Ddorda> HaimN: הוא בטוח ירצה כסף
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי שיהיה מי שישלם לו
<HaimN> Ddorda, אני לא כל כך מתלהב מהשמות בעברית, לא נראה לי שזה ייכנס
<Ddorda> כנ"ל
<al051> ?
<dkljcmx> ?
<lightpriest> gmail not working?
<lightpriest> or is it just me?
<lightpriest> boker tov :D
<trew100> גם לך
<trew100> מה קרה מריבה עם המקלדת העברית?
<lightpriest> Ddorda: !!!
<lightpriest> avishai: ya-alla!
<avishai> ‎oi, shtok kvar...
<lightpriest> :D
<sult4n> בקרוב בישראל http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZqAGJZEYe8 משטרה
<Ddorda> lightpriest: ?1?1
<Ddorda> מה פשר כל הקפיצות?
<trew100> פסי האטה
<trew100> Ddorda: גם לך יש את ההודעה הזאת כשאתה נכנס לגזר?
<trew100> user warning: Table 'gezer.semaphore' doesn't exist query: SELECT expire, value FROM semaphore WHERE name = 'locale_cache_he' in /var/www/wiki/gezer/includes/lock.inc on line 149.
<trew100> אני כרגע לא רשום
<trew100> \אבל הוא מציג את זה כמו ההערות שיש לדרופל כשיש שגיאה
<Ddorda> כן
<trew100> Ddorda: אני חייב לציין שהאתר ממש מעניין
<Ddorda> trew100: איזה?
<Ddorda> של גזר?
<trew100> וזה ממש כיף לראות כל יום כתבה חדשה שמחדשת דברים שלא ידעת
<trew100> קובץ
<Ddorda> אה.. קובץ
<Ddorda> אתה חלק ממנה, אתה אמור לדעת שהיא מעניינת
<Ddorda> ;)
<trew100> גם גזר אתר מאוד יפה ונקי אבל אני לא מתרגם אז העניין שלי בו קטן
<trew100> אני מוסיף את הכתובת שלו לחתימה שלי
<trew100> שעוד אנשים יהנו
<trew100> חח
<Ddorda> סבבה
<shimi810> מה הכתובת?
<Ddorda> shimi810: http://kovetz.co.il
<shimi810> תודה. נראה מעניין :)
<Ddorda> shimi810: בכיף :)
<Rodensky> מה הקטע של יאהו הדפוקים לעשות לי קאפצ'ה בכל מייל שאני רוצה לשלוח?
<Ddorda> אגב, מה דעתכם על פרסומים בשבת?
<shimi810> בשבת זה בסדר
<trew100> מבחינתי לא
<trew100> ובגלל שאני אדם מאוד נחמד
<trew100> אשמח מאוד אם לא יהיו פרסומים בשבת
<Ddorda> בגלל זה אני שואל, כי אני יודע שיש דעות חלוקות בנושא
<Rodensky> פרסום בשבת זה אחד מהדברים האלה ששווה להתפשר עליהם עם עובדי האלילים :-)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן, זה גם מה שאני חושב
<Ddorda> אני רק קיוויתי לשמוע עוד דעות
<trew100> מבחינת איזה שווי?
<Shualdon> למה לא בשבת??
<Ddorda> Shualdon: כי יש אנשים שנפגעים מזה
<Shualdon> בוואינט כותבים בשבת ואנשים עדיין קוראים אותם
<Rodensky> אובונטו ישראל זה לא וואי נט
<Shualdon> ואם בשבת זה הזמן היחיד שיש לי לכתוב
<Rodensky> אז בשבת תכתוב, ובראשון תפרסם
<Rodensky> מה בעיה?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה גם לא אובונטו ישראל
<trew100> לא ידעתי שטמקה כותבים בשבת?
<Shualdon> כי זה האינטרנט
<Ddorda> trew100: כן
<trew100> טוב שאתה אומר לי את זה
<Shualdon> בכלל
<Shualdon> האינטרנט עובד בשבת
<Rodensky> שועל, אני די בטוחה שדברים שקשורים לאובונטו הם לא ע-ד כדי כך דחופים לפרסום שהם דוחים שבת
<Shualdon> אז אני חושב שלא כדאי להשתמש גם בו
<Shualdon> אבל אני לא רוצה להגביל
<Shualdon> ואני לא רוצה שבגלל שלמישהו זה לא נוח אז אני אצטרך להפגע מזה
<Shualdon> לא רוצים כתבות בשבת אז אל תקרוא ותם בשבת
<Shualdon> תקרוא ותם ביום ראשון
<Rodensky> אז שבראש כל פרסום תהיה כותרת ענקית באדום "פרסום זה נכתב בשבת" :)
<Shualdon> אנחנו נפרסם מתי שנרצ
<Shualdon> ה
<Rodensky> :P
<Shualdon> מבחינתי סבבה
<Rodensky> חחחחחחח זה כמו הכתבות האלה שרשום בקטן למעלה "צולם ביום חול", "צולם טרם כניסת השבת", "צולם לאחר צאת השבת"
<Shualdon> כן...
<Shualdon> ואלה רק כתבות שיש בהם דתיים
<Rodensky> WTF?
<Rodensky> יאהו שוב שינו את ממשק המשתמש
<Rodensky> באמצע שאני שולחת הודעה אני מגלה את זה
<Shualdon> יאהו? עוד יש חיה כזאת?
<Rodensky> כן, חיה ובועטת
<Shualdon> בועטת מתוך גסיסה
<Rodensky> לא אכפת לי, העיקר שהיא משרתת אותי
<Ddorda> אני הפסקתי להשתמש ביאהו אחרי שהם דאגו להספים אותי
<Shualdon> אני אף פעם לא השתמשתי ביאהו
<Ddorda> ולא הייתה לי דרך להודיע להם את זה כי העמוד של התמיכה הטכנית שלהם קרס
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ברומניה יאהו הרבה יותר חזקים מבארץ
<Shualdon> מה הקשר שלך לרומניה בכלל?
<Ddorda> או לפחות ככה זה היה כשאני הייתי שם
<Ddorda> Shualdon: סתם, הייתי שם
<Ddorda> איזה 4 פעמים
<Shualdon> ....
<Shualdon> אני ממש התחלתי לאהוב את יוניטי
<trew100> יש למישהו מושג איך אפשר להוסיף למקלדת סימנים חדשים כמו סמייל?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מסכים אתך
<Ddorda> יש ליוניטי כמה בעיות
<Ddorda> אבל בכללי, למשתמשי הקצה
<Shualdon> ברור
<Ddorda> היא אחלה
<Shualdon> אבל זו אלפה ראשונה
<Ddorda> Shualdon: שנייה
<Ddorda> :P
<Shualdon> השנייה עוד לא יצאה
<Ddorda> trew100: בלינוקס?
<Shualdon> אאל"ט
<trew100> כן
<Ddorda> Shualdon: יצאה זה עתה אאל"ט
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> trew100: כן. שנייה אני אמצא את שם הקובץ
<trew100> זכור לי שראיתי איזה כתבה כזאת אבל אני עכשיו לא מוצא אותה כמה שאני מחפש
<Shualdon> לא
<Shualdon> עדיין לא יצאה
<Shualdon> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/
<Ddorda> אוף אני לא מוצא את זה
<Ddorda> ליאל בטח זוכר
<trew100> אוקי
<trew100> אני אמשיך לחפש בנתיים
<liel> Ddorda: /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/il
<Ddorda> liel: תודה :)
<Shualdon> ווהוו
<Shualdon> הוסיפו היום את התמיכה בדירוג שמרכז התוכנות
<Shualdon> במרכז*
<Ddorda> Shualdon: רוצה להיות כתב ולכתוב על זה?
<Ddorda> :D
<liel> Shualdon: אתה מכיר במקרה דרך להשגה של כתובת MAC בכל פלטפורמה שפייתון רצה עליה?
<Ddorda> liel: אפשר עם ג'אווה
<Shualdon> לא
<Ddorda> אבל הבעיה היא שאז אתה חייב שיהיה ג'אווה מותקנת
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אולי
<Shualdon> תן לי לנסות את זה קודם
<Shualdon> צריך להרשם בשביל לדרג
<liel> Ddorda: אולי אפשר לכתוב מודול ב־C או להשתמש ב־ctypes ?
<Shualdon> WTF
<Shualdon> יש קאפצ'ה בהרשמה לשירות של הדירוג
<Shualdon> וזה הביא לי מילה אחת בעברית ואחת באנגלית
<Shualdon> ממתי יש מילים בעברית בקאפצ'ה?!
<Rodensky> Ddorda, יאהו ברומניה עדין חזקה. לכל הרומנים יש יאהו מסנג'ר ויאהו מייל
<Shualdon> נו באמת.... הוא לא נותן לי להרשם
<Rodensky> הם כמעט לא נמצאים במסנג'רים/מיילים אחרים
<Rodensky> גם היאהו גרפוס פופולרית מאוד
<Rodensky> *גרופס
<Ddorda> ויש גם איזה פורטל חום מכוער כזה שכל הרומנים משתמשים
<Rodensky> חום?
<Rodensky> אני יודעת שפה פופולרי היי-פייב במקום פייסבוק, אבל הוא כחול-צהוב (ועדין מכוער)
<Ddorda> לא, לא, לא משהו כמו פייסבוק
<Ddorda> איזה פורטל כזה
<Rodensky> אבל הם התחילו להגר לפייסבוק... הם יותר מידי קשורים עם אנשים מכל העולם, מכדי שהם יוכלו להמשיך להתנזר בפייב שלהם:)
<Ddorda> בעצם היום הוא כבר בטח לא קיים, אנשים לא משתמשים יותר בפורטלים
<Rodensky> כשיש להם מסנג'ר+מייל+קבוצות ביאהו ויש להם הייפייב/פייסבוק, הם לא צריכים פורטל
<Ddorda> כן...
<Ddorda> אני מניח
<avishai> ‏שלום לכולם
<Ddorda> avishai: היי
<avishai> ‏היי
<avishai> ‏מצטער שנעלמתי
<avishai> ‏שבועיים קשים
<Ddorda> אני משוכנע שלא נעלמת סתם
<Ddorda> עבודה?
<trew100> Ddorda: מצאתי את הפוסט
<trew100> אבל הוא לא נותן לי את כל התווים
<Ddorda> trew100: ?
<trew100> למשל לב וסמייל וחץ ימין ושמאל הוא לא נותן לי
<trew100> יש כאלה שהוא כן נותן
<trew100> ① ©
<trew100> וכל מיני כאלה
<trew100> איך אני יכול להוסיף לו  או יותר נכון להחזיר לו את התווים?
<Ddorda> trew100: להחזיר לו?
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת?
<trew100> חלק מהתווים אני מצליח להציג
<trew100> לחלק הוא לא מתייחס
<trew100> איך אני יכול לגרום לו להתייחס גם לשאר הקיצורים כמו סמיילי
<Ddorda> אני לא יודע, אבל אני אגיד לך מי שם סמיילי בקיצורי מקלדת
<Ddorda> ירון
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: יוהו, כאן?
<trew100> אני בהשראתו סתם לידע
<trew100> ממנו חשבתי לפוך את זה גם אצלי לשימושי
<trew100> חח
<trew100> להפוך
<avishai> ‏Ddorda, כן, ימבה עבודה
<avishai> ‏סטארט-אפ שנזכר שהוא צריך שרתים שבועיים לפני עלייה לאוויר
<Ddorda> חחח
<Ddorda> Oi3pRNnX: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> Yaron-Heb: אתה תיקנת את הכתבה?
<Oi3pRNnX> בסדר
<Oi3pRNnX> מה עניינים
<Ddorda> Oi3pRNnX: עניינים, עניינים
<Oi3pRNnX> מעניינים?
<Ddorda> כן
<Oi3pRNnX> אחלה
<liel> קלארק קורס?!
<nady> akio
<nady> שלום
<serfus> nady, שלום לך
<nady> מה שלומך
<serfus> אני עשר
<serfus> מה איתך?
<lightpriest> Hoborg:
<eternal> האם תה ירוק אורגני הרבה יותר טוב מלא אורגני?????????????????????????
<eternal> אם אין כאן בנות כוסיות אז אני הולך
<sult4n> wooooooooo
<sult4n> איפה trew100?
<sult4n> אני צריך לבדוק שיחות VoIP באמצעות IP בלבד
<sult4n> כלומר בלי חשבון SIP פשוט דרך P2P רגיל
<sult4n> למישהו יש Ekiga?
<sult4n> http://techrights.org/2010/12/30/monoculture-voip/
<serfus> eternal, אל תשתמש בשפה כזאת כאן
<eternal> serfus, סתום את הפה יאפס
<sult4n> ?
<Rodensky> אני צריכה רגע עזרה עם החופיש
<Rodensky> *חופיס
<serfus> ליברה אופיס?
<Rodensky> כן
<serfus> בלעכס
<serfus> :P
<Rodensky> הוא כל הזמן הופך לי את הקייס של האותיות
<Rodensky> איך אני מבטלת לו את התכונה הזו?
<serfus> האמת שאני לא משתמש בו, אין לי מושג... אני חושב שיש לך סיכוי יותר טוב להשיג עזרה בלינוקס-אי אל
<Rodensky> You have been kicked from #linux-il by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<Rodensky> יפה להם שלינוקס זה דבר סודי
<serfus> דאבל האשטג
<serfus>  ##linux-il
<serfus> כי זה לא ערוץ רשמי
<Rodensky> תודה
<Rodensky> נו יופי
<Rodensky> זה אותם אנשים שבערוץ הזה
<Rodensky> מה עוזר לי? :D
<serfus> חלק מהאנשים פה נמצאים גם שם, העניין הוא שאני זוכר שמדברים שם על ליברה אופיס לא מעט
<serfus> רק נראה שקט שם, כנראה כי שישי אחר הצהריים
<Rodensky> יש שם אנשים ולא עונים, וגם ב#ubuntu לא עונים
<Rodensky> "זה ערוץ של אובונטו"
<Rodensky> רבאק, הם מדברים שם על אופטופיקים
<Rodensky> ושאלה על חופיס זה לא במקום?!
<serfus> Rodensky,  #libreoffice ?
<serfus> Rodensky, לפעמים הם לא ממש נחמדים שם
<serfus> כלומר באובונטו
<sult4n> רודנסקי, מדוע התקנת את ליברה-אופיס מלכתחילה?
<Rodensky> כי אני צריכה אופיס
<Rodensky> זה כמו שאני אשאל אותך למה התקנת מערכת הפעלה =|
<sult4n> לא היה לך אופו-אופיס קודם לכן?
<Rodensky> היה
<sult4n> אז למה התעסקת עם זה? אם זה פועל תמתיני לשידרוג הבא
<sult4n> את ממש נועזת
<sult4n> או מצחיקה
<Rodensky> לא באמת ייצא שדרוג לאופן אחרי ההשתלטות של החברה ההיא שכרגיל בורח לי השם שלה
<serfus> אורק
<serfus> אורקל
<Rodensky> בחדר של ליברהאופיס כתב מישהו שהם לא ערוץ תמיכה לליברהאופיס
<Rodensky> אז גם שם לא עוזרים
<serfus> חח מה.. אפילו בערוץ שלהם הם לא תומכים?
<Rodensky> יאפ
<Rodensky> ובנאדם שמנסה לתמוך, נותן לי את אותו "פיתרון" של האופן
<Rodensky> עכשיו אתם מבינים למה אופיס אוכל את הדרעק הזה לארוחת בוקר? =|
<serfus> הם עוד בחיתולים מה שנקרא
<serfus> אני בטוח שאם הזמן, ליברה אופיס יהיה יותר טוב מאופן אופיס
<Rodensky> שילכו לחפש מי ינענע אותם
<Rodensky> אני אתקין אופיס של מיקרוסופט וגמרנו
<Rodensky> הם חושבים שהם עושים לי טובה?
<Rodensky> זהו
<Rodensky> אמרתי מיקרוסופט אופיס
<Rodensky> כולם השתתקו
<serfus> לכי תוציאי עכשיו איזה 2000 שקל על ווינדוס ואופיס
<serfus> :D
<Rodensky> קודם כל, כבר יש לי
<Rodensky> דבר שני, אני מעדיפה להוציא את הכסף הזה על תוכנה איכותית מאשר להיכנס לחדר של ליברהאופיס ולקבל כזה יחס
<serfus> עוד כמה חודשים, אחרי שליברה אופיס יצא באובונטו והם יסדרו את העניינים שלהם
<serfus> אני בטוח שזה יהיה בסדר
<Rodensky> לא קשור לאובונטו. קשור לאנשים קטנים עם פוליטיקה פנימית ואגו נפוח
<serfus> אין ספק שיש להם שם הרבה בעיות פנימיות
<serfus> אז אני אומר, אחרי שהם יסדרו את זה
<Rodensky> בחייך - בערוץ של ליברהאופיס לא תומכים בליברהאופיס ושולחים אותי לאיזה ערוץ של דוקומנטציה רק אחרי שנוזפים בי על זה שלא היה לי מושג שליברהאופיס לא תומכים בליברהאופיס?
<sult4n> תגידו, מה הסיפור עם JAN25 http://identi.ca/tag/jan25 ?
<serfus> תראו משהו מוזר
<serfus> חפשו בגוגל
<serfus> 241543903
<Rodensky> ?
<Noticos> אימרו ל trew100 שחיפשתי אותו
<Noticos> ותודיעו לי כשהוא יחזור
<Noticos> תודה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: יאי! כתבתי את הדירוג הראשון שלי במרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> Shualdon: סחטיין
<Ddorda> Shualdon: נו בוא תכתוב על זה כתבה!!
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> טוב טוב
<Ddorda> 150 מילה, זה לא כזה קשה
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> יש לי היום משתרת לילה
<Ddorda> יש!
<Shualdon> משמרת
<Shualdon> אז יש לי הרבה זמן לבד
<Ddorda> מצוין
<Ddorda> תכתוב אפילו 2
<Ddorda> :D
<lousygarua> serfus: did you get the mail about "LoCo census" from the loco mailing list?
<serfus> lousygarua, yup
<serfus> answered it as well
<lousygarua> serfus: oh i didn't notice
<liel> Ddorda: PING
<dgfcxcx> ?
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> liel: ?
<lousygarua> serfus: did you 'reply to all'? as i don't see your mail
<dgfcxcx> ?
<liel> Ddorda: מצאתי דרך להשיג את כתובות ה־MAC
<Ddorda> thl?
<liel> Ddorda: בלינוקס להריץ ifconfig ובחלונות להריץ ipconfig /all
<serfus> lousygarua, yes, that's odd
<Ddorda> liel: ומה במק?
<Ddorda> liel: ומה בטלפונים?
<serfus> lousygarua, are you sure? i'm after YoBoy and before Dmitry Agafonov
<Ddorda> serfus: לא, אתה לא מופיע
<lousygarua> that's odd, i remember reading about some problems some guy had about his messages not showing in the lust
<lousygarua> list*
<liel> Ddorda: במק אפשר לעשות את זה כך: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/677530/how-can-i-programmatically-get-the-mac-address-of-an-iphone
<liel> Ddorda: זה במקור לאייפון, אבל לפי מידע שמצאתי זה צריך להתאים למק
<Ddorda> liel: אתה צריך לחשוב נכון. בנייה נכונה תחסוך לך זמן בהמשך
<Ddorda> אם זה כ"כ קשה, בוא פשוט לא נעשה את זה
<Ddorda> זה לא עד כדי כך קריטי
<liel> Ddorda: גם לדעתי
<serfus> אני חושב שאני יודע מה הבעיה
<liel> Ddorda: אולי כדאי לייצר Hash אקראי שיווצר לכל לקוח שנכנס וכל פעם יהיה עליו לציין אותו ולאחר מכן את הפקודה?
<dgfcxcx> איך מתקינים Xchat
<dgfcxcx> ולא Gnome
<serfus> dgfcxcx, תחפש במרכז התוכנות את Xchat
<dgfcxcx> אין תמקורי
<dgfcxcx> רק Gnome
<serfus> dgfcxcx, או שתכתוב בטרמינל
<serfus> sudo apt-get install xchat
<dgfcxcx> מסוף?
<serfus> לא יכול להיות
<serfus> כן
<serfus> אתה בטוח שאין?
<serfus> חיפשת xchat ?
<dgfcxcx> al09@al09-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat [sudo] password for al09:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-2.6.24-26-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-26 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following extra packages will be installed:   tcl8.4 xchat-common Suggested pack
<dgfcxcx> זה מה שמביא לי
<dgfcxcx> לחצתי y
<dgfcxcx> הוא עושה משהו
<serfus> נראה שאתה מחזיק גרסה ישנה של הקרנל
<dgfcxcx> כן
<serfus> הוא מציע לך למחוק אותה
<dgfcxcx> את מה
<Ddorda> dgfcxcx: את הגרסה הישנה של הקרנל
<serfus> תאשר לו
<dgfcxcx> איך מתקינים תגירסא החדשה
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, זה אומר ש־Xchat כבר מותקן
<serfus> היא מותקנת
<Ddorda> dgfcxcx: היא כבר מותקנת
<Ddorda> הוא מציע לך למחוק את הישנה כי היא ישנה
<dgfcxcx> אני יודע
<dgfcxcx> תגידו?
<Ddorda> נכון
<dgfcxcx> יש בעברית?
<Ddorda> מה בעברית?
<dgfcxcx> התוכנה
<Ddorda> Xchat?
<dgfcxcx> היא באנגלית
<dgfcxcx> כן
<Ddorda> לא, אין לה תרגום, כי יש שם הרבה יותר מדי מונחים שאי אפשר לתרגם
<Ddorda> למרות שאנחנו ממציאים לאט לאט
<Ddorda> :)
<dgfcxcx> טוב בכל מקרה תודה..
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, אם אתה מחפש משהו מתורגם בשביל צ'אט
<Ddorda> לך על Pidgin
<dgfcxcx> מזה?
<Ddorda> פידג'ין
<dgfcxcx> אה כן
<dgfcxcx> טוב תודה בכל מקרה
<Ddorda> בכיף
<dgfcxcx> שיהיה לכם המשך ערב טוב
<dgfcxcx> תודה ויום טוב..
<Ddorda> אגב, אתה מוזמן להמשיך לשבת כאן
<Ddorda> אני מבין שאתה לא בקטע
<Ddorda> נו טוב
<Ddorda> :D
<serfus> :P
<Rodensky> הורדתי את טרנסמישן כדי להוריד טורנטים
<Rodensky> אני רוצה לחלוק כמה קבצים בטורנט
<Rodensky> עם איזו תוכנה?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה זאת אומרת?
<Rodensky> ז"א שיש לי קבצים אצלי במחשב
<Rodensky> אני רוצה שאחרים יורידו אותם ממני
<serfus> אם את רוצה שרק מספר אנשים מצומצם יוריד ממך כדאי לך להשתמש בתוכנה כמו סולסיק ולא טורנט
<Rodensky> יש סולסיק לאובונטו?? :)
<serfus> כן
<serfus> קוראים לזה
<serfus> nicotine
<serfus> nicotine +
<serfus> תשתמשי בו, לא ברגיל
<Rodensky> אה, נו, זה לא סולסיק :P
<serfus> הוא דומה מאוד במראה, וזה אותו שרת
<serfus> את משתפת עם אנשים שיש להם סולסיק
<Rodensky> לסולסיק יש murmur
<Rodensky> לפי מרכז התוכנה
<serfus> אני זוכר שיש כמה
<serfus> ניקוטין + הכי טוב
<Rodensky> איך אני בודקת אם האייפי של המחשב שלי ברשת הביתית הוא קבוע או דינאמי?
<lousygarua> serfus: just got your loco census mail
<serfus> יופי :)
<serfus> עשיתי replay במקום לעשות replay to all
<serfus> -a
<Rodensky> אני כבר לא זוכרת - צריך להירשם לסולסיק כדי להתחיל לשתף ולהוריד?
<serfus> לא ממש הרשמה
<serfus> את צריכה להכניס שם וסיסמה
<serfus> בקליינט...
<liel> moshe742: PING
<moshe742> כן?
<liel> moshe742: איך מתקדם תהליך הלמידה של השימוש בספריות שביקשתי ממך לדעת להשתמש בהן כדי לעבוד על מנשק הניהול הגרפי של חזו"ן?
<moshe742> אני מתכוון לשבת על זה בימים הקרובים (אולי היום), בכל מקרה זה לא צריך להיות הרבה זמן כי יש מודולים שעושים את רוב אם לא כל העבודה
<liel> moshe742: לא תהיה בעיה להריץ לקוח כזה גם על Windows, נכון?
<moshe742> עקרונית נכון, אני אצטרך לוודא את זה לפני כן שהמודולים הרלוונטים יכולים לרוץ על חלונות אבל סביר שכן
<Ddorda> חזרתי :)
<Ddorda> i-pink: מה קורה?
<i-pink> בסדר
<i-pink> מחפשת אם יש IRC לtuxguitar
<Rodensky> התקנתי טרנסמישן להורדת טורנטים אבל הוא לא הופיע בתפריט הראשי, איך אני מפעילה אותו מהטרמינל?
<Interruptus> alt+f2
<Interruptus> transmission
<Rodensky> אבל אז הוא תלוי בטרמינל
<Rodensky> כשאני סוגרת את הטרמינל גם הטרנסמישן נסגר
<Interruptus> בלי טרמינל
<Interruptus> זה דרך ראנינג בוקס של גנום
<Rodensky> אממ אוקיי
<Rodensky> תודה
<Ddorda> ShualWork: מה קורה פושטק
<someone235> kiu konas tiun lingvo?
<Ddorda> someone235: kumba ya
<someone235> vi ne konas
<someone235> mi estas boro, kaj skribas stranga lingvo
<ShualWork> Ddorda: חשבתי על זה וזה בעייה לכתוב כתבה על מרכז התוכנות
<ShualWork> אין לי את זה מול העיניים בעבודה.
<someone235> שועל, אתה עדיין בצבא?
<ShualWork> לא.........
<ShualWork> כבר כמעט 9  חודשים לא בצבא
<Ddorda> ShualWork: המ.. אולי שי משהו שאתה כן יכול לכתוב עליו?
<ShualWork> קצת קשה לכתוב על תוכנה חופשית כשאני עובד על איכספי בעבודה
<Ddorda> חחח
<ShualWork> אולי אני אכתוב ואשים צילומי מסך אחר כך
<Ddorda> אפשרי
<ShualWork> לא כדאי כבר לכתוב על יוניטי בכלליות?
<Ddorda> אני בעד
<ShualWork> טוב אני אנסה לרשום משהו
<Ddorda> ShualWork: סבבה, תודה :)
<ShualWork> כמה אני מקבל על זה? ;)
<Ddorda> ShualWork: אני אודה בציבור שאני מכיר אותך
<ShualWork> רק אם זה יהיה על הגג של עזריאלי ותודיע ברמקולים גדולים (כדי שכל גוש דן ישמע) שאני מלך - אז סבבה
<ShualWork> Ddorda: אז מה אתה אומר?
<Ddorda> ShualWork: תסתפק בזה שידעו שיש לך חברים פשוט...?
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-29
<ShualWork> יש לי עוד חברים חוץ ממך.
<Ddorda> ShualWork: אל תעבוד עלי
<ShualWork> לא עובד עליך
<i-pink> ?
<Ddorda> i-pink: ?
<i-pink> סתם, הפגנתי נוחכות :-)
<Ddorda> כבוד :)
<Ddorda> מה את מספרת?
<i-pink> שמצאתי אתר נחמד
<i-pink> http://www.violinlab.com
<shimi810_fail> משמעות תוספת ה fail היא שהתקנת ארצ' נדפקה. ואם להרחיב, התברר שהדיסק הקשיח שבק חיים.
<shimi810_fail> ועכשיו לישון
<Ddorda> shimi810_fail: לילה טוב
<al09> ?
<Ddorda> al09: ?
<al09> אפשר שאלה
<al09> איפה יש פה ניהול מחיצות באובנטו?
<Ddorda> al09: יש תכנה בשם gParted
<Ddorda> אבל אי אפשר לנהל את המחיצות בזמן שאתה עובד אתן, אתה חייב לעשות את זה מלייב סידי
<al09> מזה?
<Ddorda> מה זה לייב סידי?
<al09> כן
<Ddorda> אתה זוכר שכשהתקנת את אובונטו יכולת לעבוד במערכת בזמן ההתקנה?
<al09> לא
<Ddorda> כשאתה מעלה את הדיסק, יש לך אפשרות "Try Ubuntu"
<Ddorda> תלחץ עליה וזה ייכנס לך לאובונטו דרך הדיסק
<al09> כן
<Ddorda> שם תלך ל:
<Ddorda> System > Administration GParted partitions manager
<Ddorda> System > Administration > GParted partitions manager*
<al09> היא אפשר מיפה, ליצור פשוט מחיצה נוספת?
<Ddorda> לא הבנתי
<al09> אני רוצה פשוט ליצור מחיצה נוספת למערכת, מהכונן הראשי
<al09> שתיהיה עוד מחיצה
<Ddorda> al09: אין בעיה
<Ddorda> אבל תזכור שמחיצות זה לא משחק. אם אין לך ניסיון בזה תגבה את המחשב קודם
<al09> חחחחחחחחחח
<al09> אין בו כלום
<Ddorda> אגב, התבלבלתי בשם, הם כותבים בתפריט GParted partitions editor
<Ddorda> al09: עדיין
<al09> אתה שומע ודרך אגב זה אני
<Ddorda> טוב, איך שבא לך
<Ddorda> אני אפעם לא גיביתי למען האמת
<al09> הכל מגובה
<Ddorda> יפה
<Ddorda> אז יאללה, לך על זה
<al09> אתה שומע אז מה עושים
<al09> יש דרך ליצור עוד כונן
<al09> פה?
<Ddorda> בלי לעלות מלייב סידי.
<Ddorda> ?
<al09> כן
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> תראה, אובונטו שאתה משתמש עכשיו משתמשת בכונן
<Ddorda> כל עוד מישהו משתמש בכונן אתה לא יכול לערוך אותו
<Ddorda> לכן עולים מלייב סידי
<al09> טוב תודה..
<al09> ביי בנתיים..
<sult4n> apt-get a life :D
<serfus> חחח
<serfus> apt-get a girl and money
<serfus> ואתה מסודר
<serfus> למי שמעוניין, כרגע החל שיעור במסגרת ימי המשתמשים של אובונטו!
<Ddorda> serfus: איזה?
<Ddorda> ובאיזה חדר?
<serfus> #ubuntu-classroom
<serfus> about ubuntu one
<serfus> by a canonical ubuntu one developer
<sult4n> anDROID כוסדכחס
<sult4n> http://twitpic.com/3renql
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה?
<al09> יש לי בעיה קטנה
<al09> אפשר עזרה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<Ddorda> al09: don't ask to ask just ask :)
<moshe742> הפורום הישן לא נמצא, יש לי שגיאה 404
<Ddorda> moshe742: וואלה? שנייה
<moshe742> al09, תשאל כבר:)
<al09> אממ
<al09> הבחור השני בדי באנגלית שמתחיל שאתה מדבר איתו, אמר לי לפתוח כונן איך וכו'.
<al09> פתחתי אבל היא אפשר לאחסן בו קבצים
<al09> מעושים?
<Ddorda> moshe742: לי הפורום הישן עובד
<moshe742> al09, לא הבנתי מה הבעיה
<Ddorda> זה כנראה תלוי בשרת ה־DNS שלך, כי עשינו לו העברת שרת
<al09> פתחתי כונן
<al09> והיא אפשר לעשים קבצים
<al09> ליצור שם מסמך
<moshe742> Ddorda, הבעיה רק באתר, לא בפורום משום מה
<al09> כלום
<Ddorda> moshe742: אה.. כן, האתר למטה
<Ddorda> שנייה, אני אדאג לסידור העניין הזה
<al09> אתם צריכים עזרה?
<moshe742> למה האתר למטה?
<al09> יש לי חברה
<Ddorda> moshe742: כי האתר הישן יוצא, אין לו שימוש בכלל
<Ddorda> al09: וואלה? חברה למה?
<moshe742> al09, אז הבעיה שלך היא ביצירת קבצים במחיצה החדשה, כן?
<al09> שרתים
<al09> כן
<al09> תראו התקנתי תמערכת הזאת, בכדי ללמוד על אודות השרתים שלי
<moshe742> al09, אתה מחפש עובדים?
<al09> איך לתחזק לבד וכו'
<al09> מבינים?
<al09> כן
<al09> מאוד
<al09> אבל הכל זה התנדבות
<moshe742> אני מחפש עבודה נורמלית, אבל צריך את הכסף, מצד שני אשמח לעזור כדי ללמוד בזמני החופשי וכאלה
<al09> עם תרצה תוכל לדבר עם שותפי העסקי.
<moshe742> לגבי הענין של השמירת קבצים, תבדוק מה ההרשאות שלך
<al09> כן כנראה שאין הרשאות
<al09> אבל אפשר לשנות את זה?
<Ddorda> al09: chown
<moshe742> ברור, בהנחה שאתה משתמש העל
<moshe742> שיש לך הרשאות רוט או גישה אליהן
<al09> תראה lost+found מזה התיקיה הזאת?
<al09> יש בכונן את זה
<Ddorda> !g lost+found linux
<Hoborg> /lost found - http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<moshe742> לא ממש יצא לי להשתמש בתיקיה הזו כך שאני לא יודע מעבר להיגיון שבשם
<al09> אה
<al09> טוב איך אפשר לשנות את זה
<al09> שאוכל להשתמש בהכל
<al09> גם בתיקיה של המערכת היא אפשר
<moshe742> התקנת את המערכת ויצרת משתמש, נכון?
<al09> כן
<al09> היה כתוב מה שימך? ודברים כאלו
<al09> אני רוצה שהמשתמש יהיה הכי גדול
<moshe742> אוקי, המשתמש שיצרת בזמן ההתקנה הוא המשתמש עם הרשאות רוט (הן לא פעילות כל הזמן)
<moshe742> כשאתה צריך לעשות משהו בתור מנהל המערכת אתה רושם לפני הפקוודה שאתה רוצה לבצע את המילה sudo
<moshe742> זה מאפשר לך לעשות את הפקודה בתור משתמש מנהל במערכת
<moshe742> שים לב שלאחר שהזנת את הסיסמה אתה לא יכול לבטל את הפקודה, לכן תשתמש בזהירות מירבית
<al09> לא הבנתי דבר, אבל אני רוצה שהמשתמש שלי יהיה עם ההרשאות הכי גדולות
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון?
<moshe742> אתה רוצה שזה יהיה כמו בחלונות או שאתה רוצה שכשאתה צריך תוכל לעשות מה שאתה רוצה?
<Ddorda> al09: חשוב שתבין שבלינוקס לא כל קובץ באמת קיים ולוקח לך מקום על ההארדיסק
<al09> כן אני יודע
<al09> טוב איך אוכל שיהיו לי גישה לשים קבצים בכונן שפתחתי
<al09> ולשנות קבצים
<al09> ולמחוק
<al09> וכו'
<Ddorda> sudo chown <usr> <dir>
<Ddorda> דוגמה
<Ddorda> sudo chown  dor /home/dor
<al09> מזה?
<Ddorda> sudo chown dor /home/dor
<al09> תסבירו לי
<Ddorda> man chown
<al09> ?
<al09> דרך אגב
<al09> זה האתר שלי
<al09> http://www.host-fast.co.il/ -
<al09> עכשיו לעניינו
<al09> מעושים?
<moshe742> sudo (give root privileges to you) chown (the command to use) <your username> /home/username (your home directory)
<al09> מה?
<al09> אני לא מבין אנגלית
<moshe742> מה שם המשתמש שלך?
<al09> al09
<moshe742> אגב, בן כמה אתה?
<al09> 20
<moshe742> אוקי, תקליד את הפקודה הבאה
<moshe742> sudo chown al09 /home/al09
<al09> מזה עושה?
<Ddorda> al09: כדי להתקדם בתחום השרתים בלינוקס, אתה חייב לדעת אנגלית בסיסית לפחות
<al09> סתם לידע כללי
<al09> יודע בסיסים
<moshe742> אתה תצטרך להזין סיסמה לאחר מכן, תזין אותה ותקיש אנטר, זה יעשה את העבודה
<al09> מזה עושה
<al09> רק רוצה לדעת
<Ddorda> al09: chown מורכב משני מילים
<Ddorda> ch + Own
<Ddorda> own כלומר, בעלות
<Ddorda> ch זה מ.. ברחה לי המילה, אבל זה בעיקרון הרשאות
<moshe742> אולי זה change?
<Ddorda> יכול להיות.. =\
<moshe742> מלשון change owner
<Ddorda> חשבתי שזה מהרשאות
<Ddorda> כן, יכול להיות
<moshe742> אני לא יודע, מנחש בסופו של דבר כך שיתכן שאני טועה
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$ sudo chown al09 /home/al09
<al09> [sudo] password for al09:
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$
<Ddorda> al09: כשאין פלט סימן שהכל עבד כמו שצריך
<moshe742> הזנת סיסמה?
<al09> כן
<moshe742> אז זה צריך להיות בסדר, נסה עכשיו ליצור קובץ
<al09> היא אפשר ליצור קובץ בכונן
<al09> צריך לעדכן תמערכת או משו?
<al09> למדתי שכל פקודה בלינקוס צריך לעדכן
<Ddorda> al09: לא
<Ddorda> al09: ?
<al09> אוקי
<al09> אז לא עובד
<Ddorda> כל פקודה צריך לעדכן?
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת?
<al09> לא משנה, זה פשוט לא יוצר כלום בכונן
<Ddorda> al09: אוקיי, איפה הכונן נמצא?
<Ddorda> כשאתה מנסה לגשת אליו
<moshe742> האם הכונן הוא תיקית הבית שלך?
<al09> מחשב>
<al09> זה במחשב
<al09> כמו מחשב שלי בויונדוס
<Ddorda> Ctrl + L
<Ddorda> מה כתוב לך שם?
<al09> שניה
<al09> מדיה ‏28.1 GB
<al09> משהו כזה
<al09> ולידו מערכת קבצים
<moshe742> תעתיק את מה שכתוב שם לפה
<al09> מזה מה שכתוב שם?
<al09> זה השם של הכונן
<moshe742> או לחילופין תכניס את מה שכתוב שם לפקודה שנתנו לך קודם במקום תיקית הבית
<moshe742> נכון Ddorda אמר לך לעשות קונטרול L?
<al09> לא יודע
<al09> אה כן
<moshe742> זה נתן לך את השם של הכונן בצורה של טקסט, נכון?
<al09> כן
<al09> כתוב מדיה
<moshe742> עכשיו אני רוצה שתכתוב את הפקודה של קודם עם מה שכתוב שם במקום הדבר האחרון שכתבנו שם
<al09> יצאתי
<moshe742> תחזור לכונן כדי שתוכל להעתיק את מה שכתוב שם
<al09> תתנו לי שוב תפקודה
<al09> נעשה הכל מהתחלה
<al09> מדיה ‏28.1 GB
<al09> וזה השם של הכונן
<moshe742> sudo chown al09 "/dev/מדיה 28.1 GB"
<moshe742> הכי בטוח שתגרור את הכונן מהמקום שאתה רואה את זה גרפית לטרמינל לאחר שאתה כותב את הפקודה פרט לכונן
<moshe742> אחרת זה יכול לצאת מחורבש ואז זה לא יעבוד
<Ddorda> לא, מה פתאום
<al09> sudo chown al09 "/dev/מדיה 28.1 GB"
<al09> לא עובד
<Ddorda> רגע רגע
<Ddorda> ברור שלא
<Ddorda> al09: נכנסת לכונן?
<al09> אוקי דקה
<al09> כן
<Ddorda> פתח מסוף
<Ddorda> תכתוב ככה:
<moshe742> למה ברור שלא? בהנחה שזה השם המדויק
<al09> אוקי
<Ddorda> ls /media
<Ddorda> moshe742: בגלל שני דבר
<Ddorda> אמרת לו לעשות chown לקובץ
<Ddorda> 2) שלא קיים
<al09> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  disk
<al09> ככה כותב
<moshe742> אבל זה אמור להיות קיים אם זה שם הכונן, לא.
<moshe742> ?
<al09> טוב נו
<al09> מעושים
<al09> טוב אתם לא עונים
<al09> מה נסגר עוזרים ונעלמים
<Ddorda> al09: אנחנו לא עונים?
<moshe742> al09, תרגיע, אנו מנסים לחשוב על איך לפתור את הבעיה
<al09> אוקי חח
<al09> אז מעושים
<Ddorda> לא ענינו לך חצי דקה..
<al09> טוב
<Ddorda> al09: תעשה ls /mnt
<al09> אוקי עשיתי
<Ddorda> כלום?
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$ ls /mnt
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$
<Ddorda> al09: אז זה disk
<Ddorda> ls /media/disk
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$ ls /media/disk
<al09> lost+found
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$
<Ddorda> al09: יפה, זאת המחיצה שלנו
<al09> אני יודע שאין למשתמש הזה הרשאות
<Ddorda> sudo chown al09 /media/disk
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$ sudo chown al09 /media/disk
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$
<Ddorda> al09, moshe742: תגידו, הפורום פתוח לכם?
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.com
<al09> אין לי כתובת..
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.com/forum
<Ddorda> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums *
<Ddorda> מה נהיה אתי :P
<al09> http://ubuntu-il.org/
<al09> זה פתוח
<avishai> ‏הפורומים הישנים
<Ddorda> al09: http://ubuntu-il.com/forums
<avishai> ‎http://ubuntu-il.com/forums
<avishai> ‏עובד לכם?
<moshe742> al09, למה אתה מתכוון שאין למשתמש הזה הרשאות?
<al09> אני מנסה להיכנס לתיקיה שיש שם בכונן
<al09> והוא אומר שראין הרשאות להיכנס
<moshe742> אצלי הוא עובד כמו שצריך
<al09> אפילו לתיקיה של המערכת היא אפשר ליצור קבצים
<Ddorda> al09: אתה מדבר על lost+found?
<al09> כן
<Ddorda> al09: אתה לא אמור להכנס אליה
<al09> אוקי
<al09> אני רוצה ליצור בכונן
<al09> קבצים
<al09> לשנות דברים
<al09> ולהעביר תגיבוי
<al09> כמובן
<moshe742> נסה ליצור קובץ עכשיו, אפילו סתם טקסט בלי כלום
<Ddorda> moshe742: נסה להתנתק מהאתר רגע
<Ddorda> מהפורום הישן
<al09> לא מצליח
<moshe742> Ddorda, מהמשתמש שלי?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<Ddorda> מופיע לך שהאתר נעול?
<serfus> Ddorda, לי עובד
<al09> לא קשור לאתר
<al09> האתר עובד
<al09> קיצר אני רוצה שהמשתמש שלי יהיה בקבוצת ROOT
<moshe742> Ddorda, לא, אין שום הודעה בענין
<Ddorda> al09: חחח למה?
<al09> כי הוא אומר יצירת ומחיקת תיקיות קבוצת רוט
<al09> תראה
<Ddorda> moshe742: תן לי שורה ראשונה של ping ubuntu-il.com
<moshe742> Ddorda, כשאני מנסה להיכנס לאתר הישן זה מפנה אותי לאתר החדש
<al09> זה אייפי
<Ddorda> al09: אין בעיה לגרום לך להיות בקבוצת רוט, אבל זה ממש לא כדאי
<al09> פקודת פינג
<al09> מזהה כל אייפי..
<Ddorda> al09: אמרתי למשה, לא לך
<al09> למה לא?
<Ddorda> al09: כי אתה עלול לדפוק את המערכת
<al09> אל תדאג..
<al09> אני לא עושה דברים שאני לא מבין
<al09> בוא נגדיר רגע גישת רוט
<moshe742> Ddorda, אתה רוצה את ה-IP?
<al09> אפשרי?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<moshe742> 97.107.142.28
<al09> ?
<Ddorda> al09: אם לא היית עושה דברים שלא היית מבין לא היית מבקש גישת root
<avishai> ‏אז רגע, הפורום עובד למישהו שהוא לא מנהל?
<Ddorda> serfus: ?
<moshe742> לא, הפורום עובד בסדר גמור, הבעיה היא באתר בלבד עד כמה שאני יודע
<al09> אני רוצה גישת רוט
<al09> מה הבעיה
<moshe742> al09, למה אתה צריך גישת רוט?
<Ddorda> al09: sudo
<al09> כי הוא אומר גישת רוט למחיקת ויצירת מסמכים למערכת
<Ddorda> al09: sudo <command>
<al09> ועוד דברים
<al09> אוויי שניה
<moshe742> אם אתה צריך גישת רוט יש כנראה בעיה אלא אם זה עבור דברים של המערכת
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$ sudo <command>
<al09> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$
<Ddorda> al09: ...
<Ddorda> al09: לדוגמה
<Ddorda> sudo mkdir directory
<al09> אני רוצה גישת רוט בכדי לעשות דברים בכונן
<al09> וכו'
<Ddorda> sudo נותנת לך גישת root עבור מטלה מסוימת
<moshe742> al09, בהנחה שזה הכונן שלך אתה יכול לעשות זאת בלי להיות רוט
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$ sudo mkdir directory
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$
<al09> יש מטלה...
<moshe742> צריך להיות לך עכשיו תיקיה בשם הזה
<al09> הוא אומר ללא גישת רוט לא תוכל לעשות כלום בכונן
<Ddorda> al09: אתה נמצא בתיקיית הבית שלך...
<al09> לא
<serfus> Ddorda, הפורום הישן עולה אצלי רגיל
<Ddorda> serfus: סבבה, תודה
<al09> ?
<moshe742> al09, כשאתה במקום שאתה לא מצליח לעשות בה כלום, תעביר את התיקיה של לוסט אנד פאונד למסוף ותרשום פה מה כתוב שם
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$ '/media/disk/lost+found'
<al09> bash: /media/disk/lost+found: is a directory
<al09> al09@al09-desktop:~$
<moshe742> מוזר, אם זה המצב הפקודה של Ddorda היתה אמורה לעבוד קודם
<al09> טוב, אפשר לדעת איך לקבל גישת רוט?
<moshe742> אמרנו לך כבר כמה פעמים, פשוט תרשום לפני הפקודה את המילה sudo
<al09> יווו
<al09> מוזר
<al09> עכשיו אפשר
<al09> ליצרו תיקיה
<Ddorda> al09: אתה פשוט לא מקשיב
<al09> אייזה מוזר..
<al09> תגידיו למה כל פעם שאני נכנס לכונן זה ישר מופיע בשולחן העבודה
<al09> זה כזה מעצבבבבן
<moshe742> אפשר לבטל את זה, אני רק לא זוכר איפה בדיוק
<moshe742> משהו ב-gconf-editor
<al09> איך מבטלים
<al09> תעזרו לי..
<moshe742> al09, תלחץ על ALT+F2
<lousygarua> אני כבר כמה ימים נאבק עם איזה משהו מוזר שעשיתי ואין לי מושג איך פותרים
<lousygarua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1673938
<lousygarua> אם למישהו יש רעיונות או משהו לא יודע
<lousygarua> אני אשמח
<moshe742> lousygarua, לא ממש הבנתי באיזה תכנה הבעיה וכו'
<lousygarua> moshe742:  אני אספר את כל הסיפור
<lousygarua> אני מנסה לקמפל את אבולושן
<lousygarua> הורדתי את הקוד מקור מ־git
<lousygarua> ואז הוא התחיל לבקש כל מיני dependencies כמובן
<lousygarua> אז הורדתי את כל מה שהוא רוצה מ־git
<lousygarua> ועשיתי כל מיני דברים
<lousygarua> וקימפלתי וקימפלתי
<lousygarua> אבל כל מיני פקודות כמו gnome-open לא עובדות
<lousygarua> וזה אומר שכשאני לוחץ על לינקים בפידג'ין למשל אז לא קורה כלום
<lousygarua> או שאני מנסה לפתוח את ה־trash מהפאנל לא קורה כלום
<lousygarua> וכל מיני דברים לא קורים
<lousygarua> וזה נורא עצוב
<moshe742> מה הקשר לאבולושן? כלומר זה עושה רושם שתוך כדי קימפול הרסת משהו יותר כללי או משהו
<moshe742> האם המערכת שלך היא של 32 או 64 ביט?
<lousygarua> נראה לי הוא החליט לסנן לי כמה הודעות
<lousygarua> בקיצור אם מישהו רוצה לקמפל איתי אבולושן אני אשמח :)
<Oi3pRNnX> איך קימפלת את אבולוישן?
<Oi3pRNnX> עקבת אחריי מדריך?
<lousygarua> אולי גם המערכת תסתדר בדרך
<lousygarua> המערכת שלי היא 32 ביט, לא עשיתי מדריך, הורדתי את הקוד מהרפוסיטורי git של גנום, קראתי ב־README או משהו כזה איזה חבילות צריך להתקין לפני והורדתי גם אותם מהרפוסיטורי
<Oi3pRNnX> הורדת אותם מהגיט?
<lousygarua> וגם אותם התקנתי לפי הסדר שרשום ב־README וכו' וכו' ועכשיו שאני מנסה לקמפל את האבולושן הוא רושם שהוא לא מוצא כמה symbols בספריה שקשורה ל־gio (אם אני זוכר נכון, אני מקמפל עכשיו שוב והוא ירשום לי את השגיאה עוד פעם)
<lousygarua> כן הורדתי מגיט
<Oi3pRNnX> איפה אני יכול למצוא את ה-README הזה?
<Oi3pRNnX> כנראה הורדת חבילות יותר חדשות מהגיט של אבולוישן, חבילות שפגעו בחבילות המקוריות של אובנטו
<Oi3pRNnX> תיכנס אל מנהל החבילות, תמצא את כל השמות של החבילות שהורדת מהגיט ותתקין הכל שוב ממנהל החבילות
<Oi3pRNnX> תן למנהל החבילות לדרוס כל מה שעשית
<Ddorda> !g how to compile evolution ubuntu
<Hoborg> Compiling Evolution from SVN - Evolution - http://www.go-evolution.org/index.php/Compiling_Evolution_from_SVN
<Ddorda> ידעתי שזה כ"כ מסובך שבטח יש לזה מדריך באינטרנט
<Ddorda> :D
<everplays> evening people, i'm looking for a developer who knows hebrew, to help me in converting numbers to letters
<Ddorda> everplays: what language?
<everplays> like א = 1
<Ddorda> Python?
<Ddorda> everplays: i think there are already few libs doing it
<everplays> Ddorda, well doesn't matter, i need a GPLed ready to use (preferred JavaScript)
<Ddorda> everplays: i'll look it up for you
<Ddorda> answer soon ;)
<everplays> thanks. actually i've googled in English, but couldn't find any useful result
<Ddorda> everplays: btw, can i ask what are you working on?
<everplays> yes, finishing non-gregorian calendars for gnome-shell
<everplays> as far as i know you use letters in Hebrew calendar instead of digits
<serfus> right
<Ddorda> everplays: there is already such thing...
<Ddorda> as much as i remember
<Ddorda> oh, there is such for gnome2
<Ddorda> everplays: may interest you?
<everplays> Ddorda, yes, if you point me to source
<Ddorda> hdate-applet it is named
<Ddorda> everplays: you should check http://hdateapplet.sourceforge.net
<Ddorda> it had a lib too
<Ddorda> has*
<everplays> i've downloaded it but just note that sf.net didn't allow me to download it because of US export restrictions
<Ddorda> everplays: want me to download the source for you and send you?
<everplays> Ddorda, thanks dude, i've it :)
<everplays> changed IP via ssh ;)
<Ddorda> everplays: best way
<Ddorda> heil SSH
<Ddorda> hail*
<Ddorda> :D
<everplays> Ddorda, i've ported C code into JS, just for confirmation: 10 equals to י' ?
<Ddorda> everplays: indeed
<everplays> Ddorda, & כט' = 29 ?
<Ddorda> א=1,ב=2,ג=3,ד=4,ה=5,ו=6,ז=7,ח=8,ט=9,י=10
<Ddorda> indeed
<everplays> perfect
<Ddorda> כ"ט
<Ddorda> we write each letter like this:
<everplays> err!
<Ddorda> א', ב'... etc
<Ddorda> and when there are more than 1
<Ddorda> we do
<Ddorda> כ"ט
<Ddorda> תשע"א
<everplays> ah! i've found issue
<Ddorda> " is always one before the last
<Ddorda> letter
<everplays> in C each character is 2 bytes so strlen returns 2 but in js .length property uses utf8 & each hebew character will be 1 length
<Ddorda> another thing, the year we write תשע"א, however, it is really supposed to be ה'תשע"א
<Ddorda> ה = 5
<everplays> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrew_numerals :)
<Ddorda> we all love wikipedia
<Ddorda> :)
<Interruptus> איזה כיף בלי HAL
<kosherpup> הKVM הזה מהיר שאין דברים כאלה
<Ddorda> מה זה KVM?
<Ddorda> זה מכונה וירטואלית, לא?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> אם אני זוכר נכון הוא תוצרת RH
<trew100> איך אני יכול לחפש תמונה בגוגל לפי גודל?
<trew100> Ddorda: ?
<trew100> הם הורידו את האפשרות של הקיטלוג בחיפוש מתקדם
<Ddorda> trew100: כתוב שם בצד
<Ddorda> חיפוש לפי גודל
<Ddorda> לא צריך חיפוש מתקדם
<Ddorda> תחפש משהו ותיכנס לתמונות
<Ddorda> יהיו לך אפשרויוןת בצד
<trew100> איפה אתה רואה בצד? אין לי כלום
<Ddorda> מה אתה מחפש?
<lightpriest> מישהו יודע איך יוצרים קשר עם תומר?
<lightpriest> תומר ממוזילה ישראל
<Ddorda> lightpriest: כן
<Ddorda> ג'ימייל, גוגל טוק?
<lightpriest> הוא זמין איפשהו עכשיו?
<trew100> לוגו של יוטיוב בגודל גדול
<lightpriest> לא חשוב :D
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> זמין עכשיו
<lightpriest> גוגל טוק גם הולך
<trew100> אבל זה שאלה עיקרונית לא ספציפית
<Ddorda> לתת לו את המייל שלך?
<lightpriest> כן
<lightpriest> תודה :D
<lightpriest> עושה קפה בינתיים
<lightpriest> :D
<Ddorda> הצלחת להשיג אותו?
<lightpriest> לא
<Shualdon> Ddorda: תנחש מה קרה....
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מה קרה?
<Ddorda> נדרסה לך החתולה?
<Shualdon> אתמול כתבתי אתה מה שרצית...
<Shualdon> ועכשיו באתי לצלם כמה תמונות מיוניטי
<Shualdon> אז עדכנתי, כרגיל, בשביל לראות אם יש משהו חדש
<Shualdon> ואחרי העדכון המכונה הוירטואלית לא עולה
<Shualdon> יש בעיה עם איזו חבילה
<Shualdon> ושינמכתי אותה
<Shualdon> אבל אז יוניטי לא עולה
<Shualdon> אז עכשיו אין לי יוניטי....
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ...
<Ddorda> חחחח
<Ddorda> XD
<Shualdon> מצחיק מצחיק
<Shualdon> אבל עכשיו אין תמונות לכתבה שרצית
<H3r0> חחחחחחחחח
<Shualdon> Ddorda: Just remember that the last laugh is on you
<Ddorda> Shualdon: לא מצחיק יותר :(
<Shualdon> Just what I though...
<Shualdon> קיצר, מה נעשה?
<i-pink> היי
<Interruptus> יהיה בסדר בנות
<lightpriest> שלום שלום
<lightpriest> ערב טוב
<Ddorda> lightpriest: מה קורה
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> מלא זמן לא דיברנו
<Ddorda> :P
<lightpriest> :)
<lightpriest> איפה רואים אילו פונטים מותקנים במערכת?
<Ddorda> יש שני מקומות
<Ddorda> אחד זה .fonts
<Ddorda> ולגבי השני אני לא בטוח
<Ddorda> אבל אפשר למצוא את זה עם גוגל או לוקייט
<Ddorda>  /usr/share/fonts/
<Ddorda> Hail locate |grep argument!
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> lightpriest: tdc
<Ddorda> אגב
<Ddorda> יש גם לא מעט תכנות ניהול גופנים
<Ddorda> שיכולות לעשות לך סדר בבלגן
<Ddorda> למרות שאם תשאל אותי, זה מיותר
<lightpriest> לא נורא
<lightpriest> סתם חיפשתי איזה פונט בעברית
<Ddorda> אם התקנת אותו דרך המאגרים הוא ב־/usr/share/fonts
<Ddorda> אם התקנת אותו "ידנית" הוא ב־.fonts
<dl4556c> שלום..
<Ddorda> dl4556c: וברכה
<dl4556c> יש לי שוב תבעיה..
<dl4556c> חחח ממקודם
<dl4556c> התקנתי מחדש אונבטו
<dl4556c> תבעיה של הכונן..
<Ddorda> תזכיר לי?
<dl4556c> שהוא לא נותן ליצור מסמך
<dl4556c> מקודם זה עבד
<Ddorda> חיברת כונן ואתה לא מצליח לכתוב עליו?
<dl4556c> חח תאמת, אני תחף יעשה את זה...
<dl4556c> השאלה עד מתי אתה פה
<dl4556c> אני יפתח תכונן עוד מעט פשוט..
<dl4556c> זה עושה עדכונים
<Ddorda> זה לא משנה, אתה יכול לעשות את זה בזמן עדכונים
<dl4556c> לפתוח כונן
<dl4556c> ?
<dl4556c> עוד לא פתחתי פשוט
<dl4556c> ?
<dl4556c> אתה פה?
<lightpriest> לא לא, דור, חיפשתי איזשהו פונט בעברית שכבר מותקן
<Ddorda> dl4556c: abh scrho
<lightpriest> אני עושה פה איזו בדיקה
<lightpriest> לא עניין אותי איזה פונט :ג
<Ddorda> dl4556c: כמה דברים
<lightpriest> לקחתי בסוף את מרים ואת נחליאלי
<lightpriest> "D
<dl4556c> לא הבנתי?
<lightpriest> :D:D
<Ddorda> 1) אל תציק לי בפרטי, אני לא אענה לך שם
<dl4556c> סליחה סלייחה
<Ddorda> 2) אם אני לא עונה בחדר, "תאיר" אותי
<dl4556c> וואי אייזה אנשים עצבניים
<Ddorda> dl4556c: כי אני כבר 10 פעצמים אומר לך לא לגשת אלי בפרטי
<dl4556c> טוב אממ,אמרת שיש אפשרות בזמן עדכונים ללא יציאה במערכת לפתוח כונן
<Ddorda> להאיר אותי זאת אומרת לכתוב "דור" או את הכינוי שלי
<Ddorda> בטח
<dl4556c> איך
<Ddorda> פשוט תחבר אותו..
<dl4556c> חח הוא מחובר,
<Ddorda> ו..?
<Ddorda> לא מזוהה?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: Sans serif rules
<dl4556c> לאא הוא הכונן של המערכת,
<dl4556c> אני רוצה לעשות ממנו עוד כונן
<Ddorda> dl4556c: מחיצה
<dl4556c> כאילו לפצל
<dl4556c> כן
<dl4556c> בידיוק!!
<dl4556c> סוס אתה
<dl4556c> תוכל לעזור לי..
<Ddorda> אתה לא זוכר איך לחלק את המחיצות?
<Ddorda> GParted
<dl4556c> תאמת לא
<dl4556c> מזה
<Ddorda> דרך לייב סידי
<dl4556c> כן
<dl4556c> אבל זה בעדכונים
<Ddorda> אתה פותח לייב סידי
<lightpriest> rules the terminal :D
<dl4556c> אני יודע
<dl4556c> אבל זה בעדכונים
<dl4556c> אתה לא יודע?
<dl4556c> בלי לצאת מהמערכת
<Ddorda> אה.. כן, אני הבנתי שאתה מדבר על כונן חיצוני
<dl4556c> לא אחי
<Ddorda> לחלק מחיצות על הכונן שאתה עובד זה משהו אחר
<Ddorda> כן, כן, בסדר
<Ddorda> לא, אי אפשר
<dl4556c> זה ארד דיסק
<dl4556c> והכונן זה מערכת קבצים
<dl4556c> ואני רוצה לחלק את זה
<dl4556c> למחיצה נוספת
<dl4556c> אפשרי?
<H3r0> הכל אפשרי
<H3r0> השאלה כמה כוח זה דורש
<dl4556c> חח יש בעיה
<H3r0> וכמה בלאגן [;
<dl4556c> אממ תאמת יש לי די מחשב חזק..
<dl4556c> לוח אם אמ אסל
<dl4556c> מחשב אינטל פנטיום 2 ליבות
<dl4556c> מהירות 3.00
<dl4556c> זכרון ראם
<dl4556c> 1 ג'יגה
<Interruptus> ווא ווא מה אתם עושים פה?
<dl4556c> אני מנסה שיעזרו לי
<dl4556c> אבל יש לי בעיה
<Interruptus> אהא
<dl4556c> תגידו אתם רוצים שרת לקהילה שלכם
<dl4556c> אמרו באתר פה
<dl4556c> שצריך
<dl4556c> אממ
<dl4556c> לעזור וזה
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> מה? מחכה שיענו לו?
<dndsb> שלום
<dndsb> זה שוב אני
<H3r0> זה אני
<H3r0> האחד שסגד ליופך
<H3r0> שנתן את הכל בשבילך
<H3r0> (ואת המשך השיר אני לא אמשיך*
<H3r0> )
<H3r0> )
<dndsb> אוכל לקבל עזרה
<dndsb> איך ליצור מחיצה בצורה הטובה ביותר
<Ddorda> dndsb: GParted
<dndsb> מזה
<dndsb> אמרת לי להכנס להתנסות מהדיסק
<dndsb> משו כזה
<dndsb> ונכנסתי
<dndsb> ?
<dndsb> ?
<dndsb> ?
<Interruptus> מה אתה רוצה לעשות יא עמי?
<Interruptus> להתקין??
<Ddorda> dndsb: ו...?
<dndsb> מה?
<Interruptus> להתנסות?
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> תעשה try ubuntu
<dndsb> עשיתי התנסות
<dndsb> כן
<dndsb> ואמרתם לי שצריך לעשות התנסות מהדיסק בכדי ליצור מחיצה
<Ddorda> ואז לך לתפריט System > Administration > GParted partitions editor
<dndsb> שניה
<Ddorda> מרשים שאני זוכר את כל זה בעל פה. לא נגעתי בגנום כבר שנה
<dndsb> [אוק
<dndsb> אוקי
<dndsb> יש פה כאלו מחיצות
<dndsb> ?
<dndsb> למה אתם שעה עונים
<dndsb> אתם נעלמים
<Ddorda> dndsb: אם אני לא עונה
<Ddorda> תאיר אותי
<Ddorda> ע"י זה שתכתוב את הכינוי שלי
<dndsb> תראו שאני עושה - new
<dndsb> צריך להגדיר שם דברים
<dndsb> מה לעשות
<Ddorda> dndsb: אני חייב ללכת בדיוק
<dndsb> fiesyastam משהו כזה
<dndsb> רק בזה
<dndsb> בבבקשה מה לשנות פה
<Ddorda> dndsb: filesystem תבחר ext4
<dndsb> בבבקשה
<dndsb> כתוב 2
<dndsb> לשנות
<dndsb> ?
<Ddorda> אז תשנה ל־4
<Ddorda> כן
<dndsb> בטוח?
<Ddorda> כן
<dndsb> איען 4
<dndsb> יש ext2 ext3
<dndsb> ?????????????????????????????????????
<dndsb> Ddorda
<dndsb> ?
<Ddorda> dndsb: אז 3
<Ddorda> או שתשאיר 2, לא כזה קריטי
<dndsb> אה סבבה
<dndsb> מזה
<dndsb> creast
<dndsb> משו כזה
<dndsb> בראשון
<dndsb> לא משנה הסתדרתי תודה
<H3r0> Ddorda - !
<Ddorda> H3r0: ?
<H3r0> שבוע טוב
<H3r0> מה הולך?:)
<Ddorda> הכל טוב
<H3r0> איך זה היה כמה ימים בלעדיי?
<H3r0> שקט ?[;
<Ddorda> H3r0: vhv eav
<Ddorda> היה קשה
<Ddorda> אנשים נפלו על ימין ועל שמאל
<Ddorda> עכשיו זמן לנמנם עד הבוקר
<Ddorda> מה שנשאר
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> Ddorda - מה הקרנל כרגע שמותקן אצלך?
<Ddorda> 2.6.35-19-generic
<H3r0> אבל זה לא הקרנל הכי חדש שקיים נכון?
<Ddorda> ממש לא
<H3r0> אז למה זה ככה?
<Ddorda> הכי חדש = 38, הכי חדש יציב = 37
<H3r0> הכי יציב =36
<H3r0> לא?
<Ddorda> חדשות באה על גבי יציבות
<H3r0> 37 לא מזמן יצא
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> 37
<H3r0> והוא לא כזה יצא
<Ddorda> נכון, אבל מבחינת הקרנל הוא נחשב היציב
<Ddorda> יצא, יצא
<H3r0> הוא עדיין לא עבר testing
<Ddorda> בטח שעבר
<Ddorda> יצא. שוחרר
<H3r0> הרבה קיבלו kernel panic
<Ddorda> ....
<H3r0> ..
<Interruptus> גם אני
<Ddorda> טוב, שמע, אני עם רגל במיטה
<Interruptus> עד שעדכנתי ל38
<H3r0> Ddorda - נמשיך את השיחה בהזדמנות?[;
<Ddorda> בטח, בכיף :)
<H3r0> 2
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אבל דיברתי על 37
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז
<Ddorda> לילה פורה לכולם
<H3r0> Interruptus - הקרנל החדש עבר testing והכל?
<H3r0> גם לך
<H3r0> פורה ורובה
<Interruptus> 37 עוד לא עבר טסטינג
<Interruptus> האחרון שעבר טסטינג זה 36
<Ddorda> Interruptus: וואלה?
<Ddorda> טוב לדעת
<Ddorda> הייתי בטוח ש־37 הוא הסטייבל האחרון
<Ddorda> טוב, אני באמת זז עכשיו
<Ddorda> באמת!
<Interruptus> הוא נמצא במקורות אקספרימנטל של סוזה עדיין
<H3r0> Interruptus - ידעתי
<H3r0> מתי יצא 38 ?:Q
<Interruptus> אני על rc2
<H3r0> :)
<H3r0> למה אובונטו לא עובר לקרנל 36?
<Interruptus> כי זה ענף אקספרימנטל
<Interruptus> לא טסטינג
<Interruptus> הממ 36 יציב כמו בטון
<H3r0> אבל עדיין לא הבנתי
<H3r0> למה לא 36 /:
<asw3> למה? ככה
<H3r0> ככה זאת לא תשובה
<asw3> זה כן תשובה אם כי זה לא תשובה מנומקת
<asw3> :-P
<H3r0> אתה אמור לענות
<H3r0> פרט נמק והסבר
<H3r0> לא נורא
<Interruptus> הם בטח מחכים ל38
<H3r0> !g למה?ככה ככה זאת לא תשובה פרט נמק והסבר
<Hoborg> שיעור 6 - רשת יוניקלאס - לימודים, אתרי כיתה אוניבסיטאיים - http://sapir.uniclass.co.il/hr/uploader.php?file=שיעור+6.doc&id=23
<H3r0> Interruptus - לא נראלי
<Interruptus> לפאטצ' הידוע
<Interruptus> כי 37 לא מוצלח
<Interruptus> היו איתו מלא קריסות
<H3r0> איזה פאטצ'?
<Interruptus> ושטויות
<Interruptus> שיפורים בגישה לחומרה
<H3r0> 36 אבל יציב :/
<Interruptus> וזה
<H3r0> למה 36 לא?:/
<H3r0> בוא נעשה ניסוי
<H3r0> theta.freebsd.co.il
<H3r0> אחלה אתר
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-30
<elfteap1> ?
<everplays> morning people
<everplays> can someone take a look at http://imagebin.org/135132 please? & tell me is there anything wrong with calendar or not
<everplays> (except day names: sat, sun, ...)
<everplays> morning Ddorda , can you please take a look at http://imagebin.org/135132 & tell me is there anything wrong except day names or it's ok?
<Ddorda> everplays: i'm at school, i'll do it later today, ok?
<everplays> ahh :) sorry
<everplays> can you please gimme an email?
<everplays> i've: ddorda [AT] ubuntu [d0t] com in my address book, is it right?
<Ddorda> everplays: indeed
<Ddorda> Interruptus: מה קורה?
<Interruptus> לא רע בכלל
<Interruptus> התקנתי רדהאט ב12 דקות בלבד
<Interruptus> רדהאט אנטרפרייז
<Interruptus> כמובן
<Ddorda> Interruptus: איזו גרסה?
<Interruptus> RHEL 6
<Ddorda> everplays: reading your mail now
<Ddorda> everplays: ה'תשע"א
<Interruptus> חבילות קצת ישנות
<Interruptus> אבל תחי היציבות
<Interruptus> דבר כזה אתה לא יכול לשבור גם אם תתאמץ
<Ddorda> everplays: and the " ' " should be to the left of the letter
<avishai> ‏שלום
<Ddorda> avishai: וברכה
<Ddorda> avishai: מה קורה?
<avishai> ‏כיף לראות שיש חיים אחריך
<avishai> ‏אביב כבר מעדכן חדשות באתר
<Ddorda> avishai: כן, אני גם שמח :)
<Interruptus> שמעתי יש אתר חדש
<Interruptus> עניינים
<Ddorda> Interruptus: ?
<Ddorda> יש אתר חדש?
<Interruptus> לא יודע
<Interruptus> אני ככה מבין מהסביבה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: העברנו את הפורום לשרת החדש
<Ddorda> אז עכשיו הפורום מהיר יותר באופן משמעותי
<Interruptus> אהההה שרת חדש
<Interruptus> באנה המדינה הזאת , תוך שנתיים
<Ddorda> לא כ"כ חדש כבר
<Ddorda> חצי שנה אולי יש לנו אותה
<Interruptus> ראש ממשלה נשיא שר אוצר שר משפטים שר חוץ
<Interruptus> עכשיו כבר רמטכל
<Interruptus> כולם פליליסטים
<Interruptus> זה פשוט כיף, 125 מגה רק
<Interruptus> רדהאט 6 על XFCE
<Interruptus> קצת פרימיטיבי ומכוער
<Interruptus> אבל שמיש מהיר וחזק
<Ddorda> Interruptus: יש לי דיסק של RHEL 4
<Ddorda> לא מעיז להתקין
<Interruptus> חח זה בסדר
<Interruptus> אני אוסף ג'אנק ומייצר מזה חומרה ראויה
<Interruptus> יש לי עודף של הרדיסקים
<Ddorda> Interruptus: כנ"ל
<Ddorda> יש לי מעבדת מחשבים בבית
<Ddorda> בערך 10 מחשבים תקינים עד פנטיום 3
<Interruptus> וואלה כרגע יש לי שביעיית נייחים
<Interruptus> 3 ניידים
<Interruptus> מתוך הניידים רק 1 ווינדוס
<Interruptus> וגם מתוך הנייחים יש רק אחד
<everplays> Ddorda, take a look dude http://imagebin.org/135138
<Ddorda> לי יש לפחות 8 תקינים נייחים + 3 ניידים
<Ddorda> :d
<Ddorda> ועוד כמה שאני לא סגור על התקינות שלהם
<Interruptus> חח אני כל פעם תורם איזה 3 חתיכות
<Interruptus> לגן של הקיבוץ
<Interruptus> חוזר אחרי חודשיים ומגלה ששמו עליו ווינדוס
<Ddorda> everplays: the text is opposite
<Interruptus> חודשיים אח"כ זה כבר משחק לילדים בגינה
<Ddorda> ה'תשע"ה
<Ddorda> not ה"עשת'ה
<everplays> damn! those are numbers :) so must be ltr, right?
<Ddorda> no, RTL
<Interruptus> אגב, מישהו מכם שם לב לבאג בRTL
<Interruptus> בליברה אופיס
<Ddorda> and between two letter there should be an " and not '
<Ddorda> Interruptus: לא
<Ddorda> תדווח
<Ddorda> :D
<Interruptus> כן זה מעצבן ברמה
<Interruptus> למרות שאני אישית עובד עם lotus symphony
<Interruptus> שזה כמו אופן אופיס רק של IBM
<Ddorda> רק קוד סגור, לא?
<Ddorda> everplays: should look likt this:
<Ddorda> שבט ה'תשע"א
<Interruptus> הממ אני חושב שה API
<Interruptus> פתוח
<Ddorda> Interruptus: שזה... סביר מינוס
<Ddorda> כמו סקייפ
<Interruptus> יאפ אבל זה מתפקד טוב
<Ddorda> everplays: and כ"ה and not ה"כ
<Interruptus> ואין באגים של RTL
<Ddorda> Interruptus: מגניב
<Ddorda> חבל שהם לא משחררים את הקוד
<Ddorda> הם יתפסו כ־Sun החדשה
<Interruptus> IBM
<Interruptus> תרמו מלא ללינוקס
<Ddorda> ברור
<Interruptus> בכלל במלחמה נגד SCO
<Ddorda> אבל אין אף אופיס נורמלי ללינוקס
<Interruptus> לפני יומיים יצא לי לדבר עם חבר מקיסט
<Interruptus> קישקש לי במוח על זה שאין מצב שאין אופיס ללינוקס
<Interruptus> ואם יש למקינטוש חובה שיהיה ללינוקס
<Interruptus> כאילו MS-OFFICE
<Ddorda> Interruptus: יש, דרך ווין
<Interruptus> שלחתי אותו לחפש בגוגל
<Ddorda> אבל זה לא משהו בכלל
<everplays> Ddorda, done? http://imagebin.org/135139 :)
<Interruptus> אמרתי לו שכל האופציות זה על אמולציה
<Ddorda> everplays: btw, on a Hebrew interface the days will be rtl right?
<everplays> Ddorda, yes. there's full RTLed UI :) (i'm not using it right now)
<Ddorda> everplays: so it's perfect!
<everplays> thanks for help Ddorda :)
<Ddorda> everplays: thanks for taking care of us ;)
<Ddorda> everplays: btw, it will be possible to use the regular cal?
<Ddorda> we mostly use the gregorian cal, only religion pupil use this kind of cal
<Ddorda> or "mostly" them
<everplays> at same time no :) but you can switch it realtime from gconf
<everplays> also there will be a UI for selecting calendar system
<Ddorda> everplays: great
<everplays> :)
<Ddorda> everplays: btw, from where are you?
<Ddorda> (may i ask :P)
<Interruptus> http://i56.tinypic.com/xlct4w.png
<Interruptus> ^
<Interruptus> לוטוס סימפוני אצלי בלפטופ
<everplays> Ddorda, iran :)
<Ddorda> everplays: thought so. taking part in the Ubuntu's LoCo?
<Ddorda> or not coming from Ubuntu?
<everplays> no :) i use fedora/foresight
<Interruptus> rpm style
<Interruptus> aint it?
<everplays> foresight is not using rpm Interruptus
<Interruptus> conary?
<everplays> yes
<Interruptus> hmm rolling
<Interruptus> like arch
<Ddorda> Interruptus: איך זה עובד בלינוקס? טוב?
<Interruptus> עובד טוב מאוד
<Interruptus> אתה מוריד 2 פקג'ים
<Interruptus> מתקים עם rpm
<Interruptus> או dpkg
<Interruptus> וזהו
<Ddorda> כבד?
<Interruptus> רק תעיף את הפרילואד מהאוטוסארט
<Interruptus> הכל ביחד שוקל 240 מגה
<Interruptus> זה מרגיש קליל יחסית לאופן אופייס
<Ddorda> !g lotus symphony
<Hoborg> IBM Lotus Symphony - http://symphony.lotus.com/
<Interruptus> תצטרך כמה דקות לשפר לו את המראה
<Interruptus> ככה מינימום סרגלי כלים
<Interruptus> ובלי שטויות שקופצות מהצד
<everplays> i've attached patch to gnome's bugzilla if you wanna follow, it's here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=624959
<everplays> have a nice day guys :)
<Ddorda> everplays: thanks :)
<Ddorda> and you too
<Ddorda> אוף, מה, להירשם?
<Interruptus> לא צריך להרשם
<Interruptus> אתה עושה פרוסיד בלי להרשם
<Interruptus> אני לא נרשמתי
<i-pink> היי
<Interruptus> אהלן וסהלן
<i-pink> מה קורה.
<i-pink> יש לי בעיה מצחיקה..
<i-pink> יש לי 280 קבצים
<i-pink> עם השמות הכי הכי הכי מחורבנים בעולם
<i-pink> יש בהם רווחים, וסוגריים, וגרשיים, ופסיקים. וסולמיות..
<i-pink> כתבתי סקריפט שצריך לעבור על הקבצים, והוא פשוט מתחרפן לחלוטין.
<i-pink> Interruptus יש לך רעיון?
<Interruptus> הממ
<Interruptus> פסטבני את הסקריפט
<i-pink> זה לא בעיה בסקריפט..
<i-pink> פשוט באש לא יודע להתמודד עם רווחים...
<Interruptus> תביאי שנראה
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> רווחים בשם קובץ זה מכה
<Interruptus> גם שם קובץ בעברית
<i-pink> יש שם גם סימנים כמו ""
<Interruptus> הויוויויוייי
<Interruptus> זה מסבך את החיים
<i-pink> Scale Study #3: Quick Down Bows (448 distribution).jpg
<Ddorda> אפשר להשתמש בפייתון
<Ddorda> יש גם ` ?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> יש רק " # : ( ) רווחים
<Interruptus> יש יוטיליטי לזה
<Interruptus> תני לבדוק
<Interruptus> יש לי בסוזה איזה יוטיליטי שפשוט מתקנת שמות קבצים
<i-pink> מה
<i-pink> איזה?
<Interruptus> אני בודק שניה
<Interruptus> הממ
<Interruptus> אני חושב שבתור התחלה
<Interruptus> צריך להסיר את כל הרווחים
<i-pink> יש לך רעיון איך לעשות את זה למאות קבצים?
<Interruptus> יש סקריפט מוכן לזה
<Ddorda> Interruptus: ההרשמה עושה משהו?
<Interruptus> לא
<Interruptus> סתם ג'אנק לאימייל
<Ddorda> http://superuser.com/questions/154281/hot-to-remove-special-chars-from-filenames-and-rename-them-in-a-directory
<Ddorda> Interruptus: זה מה שהתכוונתי
<Ddorda> יש דרך להירשם ולא לקבל ספאם?
<Interruptus> for files in *.*; do mv “$files” `echo $files | tr ‘ ‘ ‘_’`; done
<Interruptus> למה אתה צריך
<Ddorda> אני לא אוהב ספאם?
<Ddorda> :P
<Interruptus> אתה אוהב ספאם?
<Interruptus> אני לא נרשם אם לא מכריחים אותי
<i-pink> שניה באה..
<Ddorda> אני *לא* אוהב ספאם?
<Ddorda> והם מכריחים, לא?
<Interruptus> לא
<Interruptus> ממש לא מכריחים
<Interruptus> אלא ממליצים
<Interruptus> תרצה תרשם לא תרצה לא תרשם
<Ddorda> אני לא מוצא דרך להוריד ללא הרשמה
<Interruptus> https://www14.software.ibm.com/webapp/iwm/web/reg/pick.do?source=swg-normandy&S_PKG=linux&S_TACT=104CBW71
<Interruptus> תעשה שם פרוסיד ויתאוט IBM ID
<Ddorda> עדיין צריך להירםש
<Ddorda> להירשם*
<Interruptus> http://www14.software.ibm.com/webapp/download/preconfig.jsp?id=2010-10-19+16%3A31%3A30.217086R&S_TACT=&S_CMP=
<Interruptus> שם זה לא רישום
<Interruptus> אתה סתם מכניס דיטיילס
<Interruptus> אין לך שם שדה של סיסמא
<i-pink> חזרתי
<i-pink> איך אני מריצה את הסקריפט?
<Interruptus> אתה יכול סתם לחרבש שם קישקושים
<i-pink> Interruptus, מה?
<Interruptus> דיברתי עם דור
<Interruptus> http://superuser.com/questions/154281/hot-to-remove-special-chars-from-filenames-and-rename-them-in-a-directory
<Interruptus> תעתיקי את הסקריפט
<Interruptus> תשני שם את
<Interruptus>  *.csv
<Interruptus> ל
<Interruptus> *.*
<i-pink> OK
<Interruptus> ואודרוב תריצי מתוך הספריה
<Interruptus> אגב תקחי את הסקריפט השני
<Interruptus> הוא יותר טוב
<Interruptus> https://www14.software.ibm.com/webapp/iwm/web/acceptSignup.do?source=swg-normandy&S_PKG=ubuntu2&lang=en_US&cp=UTF-8&&
<i-pink> הסקריפט תיקון מתחרפן מה""
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: מה קורה
<Ddorda> אולי אתה תדע לעזור לה
<lightpriest_> בקשר למה?
<lightpriest_> לא ראיתי מה כתוב
<lightpriest_> Ddorda:
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: ענבר
<Ddorda> i-pink: ^ תסבירי לו
<lightpriest_> אהה
<lightpriest_> i-pink: תסבירי לי
<i-pink> היי
<lightpriest_> שלום :)
<lightpriest_> ממצב?
<i-pink> סבבה
<i-pink> סתם המצב קקי
<i-pink> יש לי מאות קבצים עם שמות מחורבנייייים
<i-pink> ואף סקריפט לא מוכן להתמודד איתם..
<lightpriest_> בעברית?
<i-pink> לא
<lightpriest_> מה השמות? אילו קבצים?
<lightpriest_> תני דוגמה
<lightpriest_> ואיך זה קרה? :)
<i-pink> באנגלית, עם סוגריים וגרשיים ורווחים, ונקודותיים
<i-pink> ככה קיבלתי אותם
<lightpriest_> שנייה איתך
<lightpriest_> תני דוגמה בינתיים
<i-pink> OK
<lightpriest_> ב pastebin או משהו כזה
<i-pink> start page #4: "from time" (serc 14 g).jpg
<i-pink> נכון שזה קקי.
<i-pink> Ddorda lightpriest_
<lightpriest_> חזרתי
<lightpriest_> כן זה קצת קקי
<lightpriest_> ניסית להשתמש ב mmv?
<i-pink> מה זה?
<lightpriest_> multiple mv
<i-pink> לא
<lightpriest_> זה מאפשר לך לקבוע תבנית מסויימת שתוחל על שמות של קבצים
<lightpriest_> מה את רוצה לעשות לקבצים? איך את רוצה לשנות את השמות שלהם?
<lightpriest_> נניח את קובץ התמונה הזה, איך את רוצה שיקראו לו?
<i-pink> אני רוצה שהרווחים וכל הסימנים המוזרים חוץ מ# יהפכו ל_ ושנקודותיים יהפוף ל-
<lightpriest_> אוקיי
<lightpriest_> שנייה
<i-pink> start_page_#4-__from_time___serc_14_g_.jpg
<lightpriest_> הבנתי
<lightpriest_> שנייה
<i-pink> זה יצא משהו כזה..
<lightpriest_> אז רק מקף, אותיות ומספרים?
<lightpriest_> וסולמית?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אם אפשר שלא יהיה יותר מ_ אחד זה יחסוך לי לתקן את זה
<lightpriest_> שנייה קטנה
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> אני כאן, מחכה לישועה :-S
<trew100> בוקר טוב לכם
<trew100> אם מדובר על קבצי מוסיקה
<trew100> אמרוק יודע לעשות את זה
<i-pink> זה jpg
<trew100> ממ חבל
<trew100> עכשיו אני רואה את הההדבקה שלך מלמעלה
<i-pink> מה אתה אומר..
<lightpriest_> תגבי
<i-pink> אני חושבת שצריך לכלא אנשים שרושמים שמות כאלה בקבצים
<lightpriest_> תגבי קודם כל
<lightpriest_> for x in *; do mv "$x" $(echo $x | sed -e 's/[^0-9A-Za-z#_.-]/_/g' -re 's/_+/_/g'); done;
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> יש לי כבר תיקיה של ניסיונות
<lightpriest_> סבבה
<i-pink> להריץ את זה כמו שזה?
<lightpriest_> כן
<lightpriest_> רגע, אני מקווה שIRC לא שינה את מה שכתבתי בגלל סימנים מיוחדים
<i-pink> אתה מלחיץ אותי...
<lightpriest_> שנייה אני אדביק את זה
<i-pink> OK
<lightpriest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560156/
<lightpriest_> זה יטפל גם במקפים כפולים
<i-pink> אני חייבת ללמוד את הסודות האלה מתישהו...
<i-pink> איך אני מריצה את זה?
<lightpriest_> בטרמינל
<lightpriest_> פשוט תדביקי את זה, ותלחצי על אנטר
<lightpriest_> תוודאי שאת בתיקייה של התמונות
<i-pink> OK
<lightpriest_> בלי המספר אחד בהתחלה כמובן
<lightpriest_> זה המספר של השורה ב paste
<lightpriest_> pastebin
<i-pink> זה העלים כמה קבצים...
<i-pink> מלחיץץץ
<Ddorda> i-pink: לא עשית גיבוי קודם?
<i-pink> עשיתי.
<lightpriest_> העלים כמה קבצים?!
<lightpriest_> איך?
<i-pink> זה תיקיה של ניסיונות
<Ddorda> אז מה את נלחצת?
<i-pink> לא יודעת..
<Ddorda> :)
<lightpriest_> לא נו
<lightpriest_> אהה אולי יצא ששני קבצים שונים התקרבו לאותו שם :)
<i-pink> יש מצב..
<lightpriest_> אפשר לשנות את זה, רוצה?
<i-pink> כן
<lightpriest_> שנייה
<i-pink> זה לא בריא שהוא יעלים לי את הלימודים..
<lightpriest_> צריך להוסיף איזה מספר בסוף השם
<lightpriest_> זה בסדר?
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> אין לי בעיה..
<i-pink> תגיד.
<i-pink> נקודותיים הוא יכול לעשות מקף
<i-pink> -
<lightpriest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560161/
<lightpriest_> זה יוסיף מספר בסוף השם של הקובץ
<lightpriest_> הם כולם jpg?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> יש שם כל מיני..
<lightpriest_> אז רגע! :D
<lightpriest_> בלאט
<i-pink> יותר חשוב!
<lightpriest_> מה?
<lightpriest_> טוב שנייה
<i-pink> יש מצב שנקודותיים יהיה מקף -
<i-pink> כי אני מקסימום יכולה להריץ את הסקריפט על כל 50 קבצים נגיד..
<lightpriest_> בואי נעשה קודם שהוא לא יצמצם מקפים
<lightpriest_> למה?
<lightpriest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560163/
<i-pink> ואפ אחד יעלם אני אתקן אותו לבד.
<lightpriest_> נסי את זה
<lightpriest_> אוי רגע
<lightpriest_> זה לא יעלים לך נקודתיים
<lightpriest_> תורידי את הנקודיים מהשורה שם
<i-pink> הוא מצמצם מקפים?
<lightpriest_> לא
<lightpriest_> רק תורידי מהשורה שם את הנקודתיים
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> שניה זה מגבה..
<i-pink> 3.9GB..
<lightpriest_> וואי וואי
<lightpriest_> כמה קבצים יש שם? :)
<i-pink> עוד 20 שניות..
<i-pink> זה מכונה מפלצתית..
<i-pink> סיים
<i-pink> כמה עשרות אלפים
<lightpriest_> אם זה עדיין לא מספיק, נשנה את הנקודתיים למקפים :)
<i-pink> אני מעדיפה שהנקודותיים יהיה משהו אחר מקו תחתון
<lightpriest_> אוקיי, מה? :)
<i-pink> חשבתי שיהיו - ולא _
<lightpriest_> נקודתיים בתור -?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> כי זה פשוט מבלבל נורא לקרא את זה
<lightpriest_> for x in *; do mv "$x" $(echo $x | sed -e 's/[^0-9A-Za-z#_.:-]/_/g' -e 's/:/-/g'); done;
<lightpriest_> תגידי לי אם זה יוצא בסדר פה, חבל סתם להדביק כל פעם
<lightpriest_> :D
<lightpriest_> אוי רגע
<lightpriest_> for x in *; do mv "$x" $(echo $x | sed -e 's/[^0-9A-Za-z#_.-]/_/g' -e 's/:/-/g'); done;
<lightpriest_> תשתמשי בזה
<i-pink> הוא לא מצתצם מקפים.
<lightpriest_> כן, זה בכוונה, לצמצם מקפים?
<lightpriest_> for x in *; do mv "$x" $(echo $x | sed -e 's/[^0-9A-Za-z#_.-]/_/g' -e 's/:/-/g' -re 's/_+/_/g'); done;
<lightpriest_> אוי רגע רגע
<lightpriest_> for x in *; do mv "$x" $(echo $x | sed -e 's/[^0-9A-Za-z#_.:-]/_/g' -e 's/:/-/g' -re 's/_+/_/g'); done;
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> תעשה שהוא יצמצם ולא יוסיף משהו
<lightpriest_> עשיתי
<lightpriest_> זה לא טוב?
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> אני מריצה
<i-pink> פצצה!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<i-pink> פשוט אדיר!
<lightpriest_> יופי :)
<lightpriest_> רציתי לשאול אותך משהו, בתור מומחית fitPC :P
<lightpriest_> יש לך את 2?
<i-pink> היה..
<i-pink> הוא הוחזר לבעלים שלו..
<lightpriest_> אהה
<lightpriest_> ואיך הוא?
<lightpriest_> ניסית לנגן איתו סרטים?
<i-pink> הוא ממש מגניב, אבל הכרטיס מסך סלו קצת מעצבן.. אבל לא משהו שלא ניתן להתמודד איתו.
<i-pink> כן
<lightpriest_> הוא מנגן HD?
<lightpriest_> ז"א, הוא מסוגל?
<i-pink> כם הדריבר מסכים לעבוד, אז HD לא רצחני הוא מנגן
<i-pink> 1080P60 בביטרייט פסיכי לא עובד
<lightpriest_> אהה זה כרטיס מסך של אינטל
<i-pink> ביטרייט של עד 5-6 מגה לשניה, שלא רץ כלום פרט לMPLAYER
<i-pink> רץ סביר..
<lightpriest_> ניסית VAAPI?
<i-pink> זה משהו מוזר ביותר.
<i-pink> לא
<lightpriest_> טוב, נחכה אולי ל3..
<i-pink> יש להם עכשיו דגם חדש יותר
<lightpriest_> יצא כבר?
<i-pink> כן
<lightpriest_> ראיתי שיש לו כרטיס של AMD
<lightpriest_> כן, ועכשיו גם AMD שיחררו את הדרייבר שלהם לבטא
<lightpriest_> אחד מעודכן יותר
<lightpriest_> באמת יצא? איך לא רשום באתר שלהם
<i-pink> 2i
<lightpriest_> אההה, כן ראיתי את זה
<i-pink> הם טוענים שהוא מנגן HD מלא.
<lightpriest_> כן, רשום שיש לו תמיכה בהאצת חומרה
<lightpriest_> שזה מעניין
<i-pink> האמת עם המחשב [שרת פסיכי] שאני עובדת עליו עכשיו..
<i-pink> כל מישב נראה לי איטי להחריד..
<i-pink> מחשב*
<lightpriest_> איזה מחשב זה?
<i-pink> זה מעבד Q9650
<i-pink> עם 12M קאש..
<i-pink> 8 GB ראם
<i-pink> 2 X 1TB
<i-pink> כרטיס מסך של אנוידיאה עם 1GB..
<avishai> ‏lightpriest_, למה אתה פרימיטיב שלsed?
<i-pink> הוא מריץ המון מכונות של VB
<avishai> ‏לא שמעת על tr?
<lightpriest_> לא
<avishai> ‏הנה פעם ראשונה
<lightpriest_> פששש למה לא :)
<avishai> ‎man tr
<avishai> ‏יא אללה
<lightpriest_> Oi, shtok kvar...
<lightpriest_> ;p
<i-pink> מה?
<i-pink> אהה
<lightpriest_> אין לך מבני נתונים ללמוד? :D
<i-pink> אני מקנא בלקוח של חבר שלי.
<lightpriest_> מה איתו?
<i-pink> יש לו שרת הזוי..
<i-pink> אבל הוא החליט לשים אותו בתור דסקטופ
<i-pink> פיצה 5U
<lightpriest_> עם ווינדוס?
<lightpriest_> ד"א, אבישי
<i-pink> כן
<lightpriest_> avishai:
<i-pink> אבל עם 48GB ראם
<lightpriest_> עם ווינדוס?!?!
<i-pink> דואל קסאון
<avishai> ‏ואללה
<lightpriest_> טוב נו סתם בזבוז
<lightpriest_> אבישי!
<avishai> ‏יש סיכוי שאפילו ויסטה יעלה שם
<lightpriest_> אתה לא מבין מה היה לי בסוף השבוע עם ווינדוס 7
<lightpriest_> סססעמאק של הווינדוס הזה
<i-pink> אבל יש שם כאטיס מסך חרא...
<avishai> ‏אין בעיה בווינדוס שלא נפתרת עם פורמט
<lightpriest_> מה זה משנה? :)
<i-pink> יש שם 2008 SERVER
<lightpriest_> לא לא
<lightpriest_> התקנתי ווינדוס על מחשב חדש
<i-pink> עם אופיס 2010..
<lightpriest_> ענבר, הוא שרוט :)
<avishai> ‏למה שרוט?
<i-pink> אני לא מבינה איך הוא מוכן לסבול את הרעש של זה
<avishai> ‏כאילו שאתה לא רוצה כזה
<i-pink> זה כמו F16 במשרד.
<lightpriest_> מה יש לי לעשות עם זה?
<lightpriest_> כל מה שאני עושה זה רואה פורנו
<avishai> ‏דיגר?
<lightpriest_> גם fitPC יכול לעשות את העבודה :)
<avishai> ‏אבל אז לא תוכל לראות ב1080פ
<i-pink> האמת אני מרוצה מהשרת שלי..
<i-pink> הוא נקנה ב900$.. שהדולר היה 3 וקצת..
<i-pink> דרך אגב, מה זה מחשוב ענן..
<i-pink> כולם מדברים על זה, ואני לא מצאתי הסבר מניח את הדעת מה זה ולמה זה טוב.
<i-pink> מצד אחד זה אומר שהמידע שלי נשמר בשרת, מצד שני הוא נמצא על הHDD שלי..
<i-pink> אז?
<i-pink> זה מעונן חלקית?
<avishai> ‏אני אנסה להסביר לך
<avishai> ‏את עובדת עם שרתים?
<i-pink> כן
<avishai> ‏אוקיי
<i-pink> בעיקר לוירטואליזציה
<avishai> ‏מתי ישבת מול השרת בפעם האחרונה?
<i-pink> עכשיו..
<i-pink> ביום הוא שרת
<i-pink> בלילה הוא מחשב..
<avishai> ‏הבנתי
<avishai> ‏אז אנשים יותר שפויים לא יורדים לחדר שרתים
<avishai> ‏הם מתחברים ברימוט
<avishai> ‏נכון?
<i-pink> כן
<avishai> ‏יפה
<avishai> ‏אבל בעצם, אם את אף פעם לא רואה את השרת פיזית
<avishai> ‏מה אכפת לך איפה הוא?
<i-pink> נכון..
<avishai> ‏או מי אחראי לתחזוקה הפיזית שלו?
<Interruptus> בחדר שרתים יש אחלה מיזוג אוויר
<avishai> ‏מעניין אותך דבר אחד
<Interruptus> זה כיף
<avishai> ‏זה קררררר
<avishai> ‏לקבל ממנו שירות כלשהו
<i-pink> לא זה קר איימים.. ויש רעש
<avishai> ‏נכון?
<i-pink> נכון
<Interruptus> נו אולטימטיבי
<avishai> ‏אז בעצם, מה אכפת איזה שרת נותן את השירות הזה?
<avishai> ‏איכפת לך רק השירות
<i-pink> נכון, אבל מה הופך את זה לענן..
<avishai> ‏אז למה שיהיה לך איזשהו שרת ספציפי?
<i-pink> למה זה לא בתם SMB וRDP?
<i-pink> סתם*
<avishai> ‏למשל
<avishai> ‏קחי את GMAIL בתור דוגמה
<avishai> ‏יש לך תיבת דואר = שירות דואר
<avishai> ‏את לא יודעת על איזה שרת הוא יושב, איפה הוא יושב, כמה שרתים יש
<avishai> ‏וכו'
<avishai> ‏זה הענן
<i-pink> אז מה ההבדל בין GMAIL לWALLA
<avishai> ‏ענן = קלאסטר מחשבים ענק ומבוזר שמספק שירותים מנותקים מהתשתית
<avishai> ‏יש כמה סוגי עננים
<avishai> ‏וואלה זה לא ענן כי אני יודע בדיוק איפה הם
<avishai> ‏אין ביזור
<i-pink> כלומר ענן הוא בעצם גריד מבוזר?
<avishai> ‏שמספק שירות מנותק מהתשתית
<i-pink> מה הכוונה?
<avishai> ‏כלומר השירות לא תלוי בתשתית ואת כלקוח לא צריכה לדעת על התשתית כלום
<avishai> ‏ענן זה גם אומר משאבים לפי צורך ודרישה
<avishai> ‏למשל אם את צריכה אחסון של 400 גיגה בדרופבוקס, אין בעיה
<Interruptus> יום אחד כשיהיה לי קצת מזומנים
<avishai> ‏תשלמי יותר ותקבלי
<Interruptus> אקנה סיליקון גרפיקס
<avishai> ‏כשתסיימי עם זה, תקטיני את החבילה חזרה
<i-pink> אבל זה נשמר איפהשהו...
<i-pink> אני יכולה לדמות ענן כזה?
<avishai> ‏זה נשמר איפשהוא, אבל לך לא אכפת איפה
<avishai> ‏כן, אפשר לדמות
<avishai> ‏אבל זה לא יהיה אותו דבר
<i-pink> מה הכוונה?
<avishai> ‏כל הקטע זה שאת חוסכת את ההתעסקות בתשתית
<i-pink> אם אני רוצה לדמות פעולה של ענן כזה..
<avishai> ‏באיזה מובן?
<i-pink> מעניין אותי מבחינה מעשית איך זה עובד...
<avishai> ‏אה
<i-pink> מבחינה תאורתית אני מבינה.
<avishai> ‏זה כבר תלוי בסוג הענן
<i-pink> ?
<avishai> ‏יש כאלה שמספקים שירות ספציפי
<avishai> ‏נניח ג'ימייל
<avishai> ‎זה נקרא software as a service
<avishai> ‏יעני אופיס בתור שירות
<avishai> ‏ע"ע גוגל דוקס ואופיס לייב
<avishai> ‏יש כאלה שמספקים פלטפורמה ליישומי ווב
<avishai> ‎platform as a service
<avishai> ‎למשל google appengine או windows azure
<i-pink> מה לגבי מערכת קבצים מבוזרת.
<avishai> ‏ויש כאלה שמספקים שירות תשתיתי
<avishai> ‏למשל S3, EC2
<i-pink> לא מכירה
<avishai> ‎os as a service, storage as a service
<avishai> ‏EC2 זה ענן מחשוב
<i-pink> מעניין אותי דבר כזה.
<avishai> ‏שאת יכולה לקבל בו משאבי מחשוב לפי דרישה
<avishai> ‏שרתים ווירטואליים נדיפים
<avishai> ‏את משלמת לפי כוח המחשוב שאת צורכת
<i-pink> אם יש לי כמה מחשבים בכמה מקומות
<avishai> ‏יש גם מערכות קבצים מבוזרות
<avishai> ‏S3 זו סוג של מערכת קבצים מבוזרת
<i-pink> האם אני יכולה לחבר אותם ביחד וליצור מקום אחסון מבוזר?
<avishai> ‏במובן הרחב
<avishai> ‏כן
<avishai> ‏אבל למה לך
<i-pink> 1. זה מעניין אותי.
<i-pink> 2. המכונות האלא מעלות אבק.
<avishai> ‏הן נמצאות במיקום פיזי יחיד?
<i-pink> 3. הם יושבות על רוחב פס של 15-30 מגה
<i-pink> לא
<avishai> ‏הבנתי
<avishai> ‏15 מגה ביט זה איטי למערכת קבצים
<i-pink> למה?
<i-pink> אני לא רוצה מהירות
<i-pink> אני רוצה שרידות
<avishai> ‏הבנתי את זה
<avishai> ‏אבל יש בעיה של סינכרון
<i-pink> למה?
<avishai> ‏אם את פותחת קובץ במקום א' וכותבת עליו
<i-pink> אפלואוד של 15 מגה נראה לי המון..
<avishai> ‏איך את מבטיחה שבמיקום ב' לא עושים אותו דבר?
<i-pink> אני לא יודעת..
<avishai> ‏זה המון כי את לא עובדת עם קלאסטרים
<avishai> ‏זה איטי מאוד במושגים של קלאסטרים
<i-pink> איזה מהירויות צריך?
<avishai> ‏שם מדברים על 10גיגהביט ואפילו יותר
<avishai> ‏הכל כמובן תלוי ביישום
<avishai> ‏תראי
<i-pink> אז איך גרידים עובדים על אינטרנט ADSL בייתי?
<avishai> ‏אין חיה כזו
<i-pink> יש
<avishai> ‏לא אין
<avishai> ‏אולי קוראים לו גריד בטעות
<i-pink> כמו isragrid
<avishai> ‏לא כל מחשוב מקבילי זה גריד
<i-pink> שאתה מתקין תוכנה אצלך ומשתף משאבים.
<avishai> ‏אם את רוצה לקרוא לזה גריד אז סבבה
<avishai> ‏אבל זה לא מה שאני מדבר עליו
<i-pink> הם קוראים לזה גריד..
<avishai> ‏תביני, שם אין בעיה של סינכרון
<Interruptus> גריד עובד עם אינפיניבנד
<Interruptus> ופריימ ריליי
<Interruptus> ישירות לספק
<avishai> ‏לא פריים ריליי
<Interruptus> חיבורים אופטיים בלאגנים
<i-pink> שנהי באה..
<avishai> ‏אינפיניבנד
<i-pink> חייבת 00
<Interruptus> זירוזירו
<avishai> ‎מה שהם עושים בISRAGRID וב BOINC
<avishai> ‏זה מחלקים את העבודה ליחידות שלא צריכות תקשורת ביניהן
<avishai> ‏אבל במערכת קבצים מבוזרת זה די בלתי אפשרי
<avishai> ‏לכן יש פתרונות אחרים
<avishai> ‏אבל תקראי על AFS
<avishai> ‏זה די יתאים לך
<Interruptus> יש GFS
<avishai> ‏זה תוכנן לעבוד בקצבים איטיים
<Interruptus> וכל מני טריקים של קלאסטרים
<avishai> ‎אתה מדבר על Google FS  או על Global FS
<avishai> ‏זה לא אותו דבר
<Interruptus> גלובל FS
<avishai> ‏לא יתאים פה
<avishai> ‏לך יתאים AFS כלשהו
<avishai> ‏יש כמה זנים
<avishai> ‏לדעתי OpenAFS יתאים לך
<avishai> ‏אבל קצת מסובך לעבוד איתו
<avishai> ‏אבל AFS היא מערכת הקבצים המבוזרת היחידה שאני מכיר שיודעת לעבוד אפילו עם קווים של מגה
<avishai> ‏i-pink, את פה בכלל?
<i-pink> חזרתי!
<i-pink> שמע מעניין!
<i-pink> הכיוון שלי הוא כזה.
<i-pink> היום יש לי שרת FTP לדוגמא..
<i-pink> אם קרתה הפסקת חשמל אין לי גישה אליו יותר..
<avishai> ‏ואת רוצה שהשירות ימשיך?
<i-pink> אבל נגיד והיו 2 כאלה זהים.. אז היה לי יותר שרידות..
<avishai> ‏אז את צריכה שני דברים
<avishai> ‏א. לסנכרן את המידע
<i-pink> ואים יש 4 אז אפשר להוריד במקביל..
<i-pink> הכיוון הוא כמו RAID אבל על הרשת..
<avishai> ‏ב. להעביר או לשתף את נקודת הגישה לשירות
<avishai> ‏אם השרתים לא במיקום פיזי משותף
<i-pink> השאלה אם יש משהו שעושה את זה יותר טוב מסתם שרת FTP ורולים..
<avishai> ‏רולים?
<i-pink> חוקים..
<avishai> ‏חוקים של מה?
<i-pink> השרתים לא במקום אחד.
<avishai> ‏אז ככה:
<i-pink> על כל שרת יש 10GB לדוגמא..
<i-pink> על אינטרנט של 15MB זה יקח כמה שעות להעתיק את כולו..
<i-pink> ?
<avishai> ‏צריך להעתיק את כולו רק פעם אחת
<i-pink> כן
<avishai> ‏אחרי זה רק שינויים מסתנכרנים
<i-pink> ומאז רק שינויים
<lightpriest_> בקיצור אבישי
<lightpriest_> התקנתי ווינדוס 7 על מחשב של דודה שלי
<lightpriest_> כונן קשיח חדש
<lightpriest_> אחרי שהוא סיים את ההתקנה, הוא רושם שווינדוס לא יכול לרוץ על המחשב הזה ומכבה את המחשב
<lightpriest_> דגש על "אחרי" שהוא סיים את ההתקנה
<Interruptus> חחח ליצנות
<Interruptus> איך זה?
<lightpriest_> כבר לא ידעתי מה לחשוב
<lightpriest_> אתה יודע מה הפתרון?
<i-pink> לשפשף עם שום?
<lightpriest_> הכונן הקשיח לא היה ראשון ב Boot order ב BIOS
<avishai> ‏חחח
<lightpriest_> שמתי אותו ראשון, והתקנתי מחדש
<lightpriest_> הפלא ופלא, עובד כמו קסם
<i-pink> להתקין מחדש?
<lightpriest_> הוא לא בדיוק סיים פעם קודמת
<avishai> ‏מדהים שהמערכת ההזויה הזו נמכרת
<avishai> ‏כמו לחמניות
<lightpriest_> זה היה באחת ההגדרות
<i-pink> זה די הזוי..
<lightpriest_> ואפילו הקפדתי לשנות רק את הערך הזה בBIOS
<lightpriest_> מה שהורג אותי הוא "למה"..
<lightpriest_> כאילו, אני יכול להבין אם המחשב או החומרה לא מתאימה
<lightpriest_> אבל מה הקשר לכונן הקשיח?!
<lightpriest_> ולזה שהוא לא ראשון?!
<avishai> ‏כי ווינדוס סתומים?
<lightpriest_> אתה בכלל משוחד אתה
<avishai> ‏אתה שם לב באיזה ערוץ אתה, נכון?
<lightpriest_> :D
<i-pink> תכלס אין על XP.
<lightpriest_> המערכת הכי טובה מאז המצאת הגלגל
<i-pink> אבל למה היא פרוצה בטירוף
<avishai> ‏בקיצור, i-pink, את צריכה לסנכרן את הדאטה או לחלופין שכל השרתים יקראו מאותו אחסון
<avishai> ‎ולעשות מה שנקרא round robin dns
<i-pink> אני יודעת את זה בתאוריה
<lightpriest_> אז תיישמי :P
<i-pink> אבל אני לא מצאתי משהו שעושה את זה בפועל..
<avishai> ‏אם כל מה שיש זה הורדות אז זה סופר פשוט
<avishai> ‎crontab + rsync לסנכרון
<i-pink> אני מפחדת.. מיום ליום הסעיף "תחביבים" בקורות חיים שלי נהיה יותר ויותר מוזר..
<avishai> ‏אין מה לפחד
<avishai> ‏מה כבר יקרה?
<i-pink> "בניית גריד מתוך שעמום"
<avishai> ‏לא מתוך שעמום
<avishai> ‏מתוך עניין
<i-pink> פעם עשיתי רשימה של כל הדברים שעשיתי כי רציתי לעשות אותם..
<i-pink> וזה היה פשוט הזוי.
<avishai> ‏לדעתי גם בקורות החיים של איינשטיין היה משהו כזה
<avishai> ‏"פיתוח תורת היחסות מתוך שעמום",
<i-pink> אני מאמינה שהוא היה מאחר כרוני (כמוני)
<i-pink> אבל הוא לא הסתפק בתירוץ..
<i-pink> הוא העדיף "לעקם את מיימד הזמן"
<Larry_Chao> hi
<Larry_Chao> anyone here?
<avishai> ‎eys
<avishai> ‎yes
<i-pink> hii
<Larry_Chao> hi
<Larry_Chao> Umm... Can I ask you guys a linux-question?
<Larry_Chao> (It is not ubuntu-specific, but I couldn't find an answer...)
<Larry_Chao> Anything that's 2D is working very slow. My 3D works very fast (I tested it with fgl_glxgears and the normal glxgears)
<Larry_Chao> But scrolling on internet pages and stuff like that, is very slow
<Larry_Chao> Any idea why?
<Larry_Chao> (It happens to me not only on ubuntu but also on CentOS in a different computer)
<avishai> ‎what browser?
<Larry_Chao> Firefox
<avishai> ‎and what graphics driver?
<avishai> ‎oh, firefox is notorius for that
<avishai> ‎turn off smooth scrolling
<Larry_Chao> Ok I'll do that.
<Larry_Chao> Thanks!
<avishai> ‎sure
<avishai> ‎lmk if it helps
<Larry_Chao> Yup
<Larry_Chao> that was it
<Larry_Chao> thanks a bunch
<Larry_Chao> :-)
<serfus> avishai, תודה ששלחת לי את הגיבויים :)
<avishai> ‏בטח
<eternal> היי סתומים
<eternal> כאלה טיפשים
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אני צריך את עזרתך!
<Ddorda> יש לי את הבעיה הכי מעצבנת ביקום, ואני צריך ספץ שיעזור לי לסדר את זה
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אתה ספץ במקרה?
<Ddorda> :D
<lightpriest_> אבישי ספץ! :P
<lightpriest_> הוא מכיר tr
<lightpriest_> דבר
<moshe742> Ddorda, מה קרה?
<lightpriest_> מה קרה דור?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: כל פעם שאני חוזר מבצפר, הכרטיס רשת אלחוטית לא מוכן להתחבר לרשת בבית
<Ddorda> ולא חשוב מה אני עושה
<Ddorda> פשוט לא מסכים
<Ddorda> הוא מזהה את שאר הרשתוצ
<Ddorda> ת
<moshe742> אתה בטוח שהבעיה בצד שלך?
<Ddorda> אני בוחר לההיתחבר, הוא מראה סמני התחברות
<Ddorda> וממשיך להראות סמני התחברות
<Ddorda> ובסוף לא מחבר אותי
<lightpriest_> ואיך אתה מסדר את זה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן
<Ddorda> מפעיל מחדש את המחשב :(
<Ddorda> ניתוק לא מספיק
<lightpriest_> rmmod + modprobe לא עוזרים?
<lightpriest_> זה כשאתה חוזר ממצב שינה?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: לא ניסיתי את זה
<Ddorda> לנסות פעם הבאה?
<lightpriest_> שווה לנסות
<Ddorda> אני אנסה
<Ddorda> האמת שזה מה שחיפשתי
<lightpriest_> אצלי כשאני חוזר ממצב שינה יש עיוותים בתצוגה :D
<Ddorda> כרטיס מסך של אינטל, אין לי בעיות :)
<Ddorda> כאילו, חרא כרטיס מסך
<Ddorda> אבל אין לי בעיות
<Ddorda> :D
<eternal> אנשים טיפשים
<eternal> אם אין כאן כוסיות אני הולך
<gpc> eternal: the code of conduct applies in ALL Ubuntu channels. Please don't be crude and watch your language.
<eternal> gpc, they were rude here and they i came to you because of them. israelies are lame
<eternal> then
<Ddorda> eternal: ?
<Ddorda> when did anyone even talked to you...? i can't find such thing in the logs
<Oi3pRNnX> ROFL
<Ddorda> MH0: hey Michael, sup?
<gpc> Oi3pRNnX == eternal
<gpc> serfus: ^^
<serfus> no
<gpc> ok
<Rodensky> יש מישהו או מישהו שמכיר מישהו או איפה אפשר אולי למצוא מישהו שיש לו ידע בתכנות בc#, נשארה לו אידאולוגיית קוד פתוח וזמן לפרוייקט קטן?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אלעד
<Ddorda> el.il
<Rodensky> מהצ'ט/מהפורום?
<serfus> Rodensky, הוא elad661 בערוץ לינוקס ישראל
<Rodensky> ##linux-il?
<serfus> כן אבל הוא לא מחובר עכשיו
<MH0> Hi Ddorda
<MH0> What seems to be the problem?
<MH0> Oop. Time to /away
<serfus> Ddorda, מסתבר שהוא מספים גם בערוץ אובונטו ואוףטופיק
<Ddorda> serfus: אז מדווחים עליו
<serfus> הוא מדווח
<Ddorda> הוא מדווח?
<Ddorda> מי זה הוא?
<serfus> מדו‏‏‏‎‎ּוח
<serfus> בלעכס..
<Ddorda> serfus: ...?
<serfus> יש לו באנים בערוצי אובונטו
<serfus> או שהתכוונת בפרינוד?
<Ddorda> serfus: פרינוד
<serfus> אני אבדוק
<serfus> Ddorda, אמרו לי שבנתיים זה בטיפול של האופים באובונטו, פרינוד מתערבים רק במקרה שזה יוצא לערוצים אחרים גם כן
<Ddorda> serfus: vcb,h
<Ddorda> הבנתי
<Ddorda> הייתה תקופה שהיה לנו כאן בוט צמוד של פרינוד
<serfus> כן אני זוכר
<Ddorda> שכיסח לספאמרים את הצורה
<Ddorda> מתתי אליו, חבל שהוא הלך :)
<serfus> אפשר להזמין אותו אבל לא נראה לי יש ממש צורך בנתיים
<Ddorda> ברור שלא
<Ddorda> ממש אין צורך
<Shualdon> Ddorda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675614
<Shualdon> זה דפ לי את יוניטי
<Shualdon> דפק
<Ddorda> מה זה "זה"? יש לך כוח לספר?
<Shualdon> עדכון גירסא משמעותי לX
<Ddorda> הו
<Shualdon> אכן
<Shualdon> אז השאלה היא מה לעשות עם הכתבה?
<Shualdon> בלי תמונות?
<Ddorda> חלילה
<Ddorda> אמ.. אפשר למצוא תמונות בעוד מקומות, לא?
<Shualdon> השאלה מה הרשיון
<Shualdon> למרות שאני יכול לנסות להתקין מחדש
<Shualdon> ולא לעדכן את הX
<Ddorda> Shualdon: או לסדר את X
<Ddorda> ?
<Shualdon> הדרך היחידה זה לשמנך
<Ddorda> אתה בטוח?
<Shualdon> ואז זה לא נותן לי להכנס ליוניטי
<Shualdon> זה מה שמצאתי
<Ddorda> Shualdon: מה עם sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shualdon> מה הכוונה?
<Ddorda> שידרוג לא מספיק?
<Shualdon> מה הכוונה?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shualdon> לא משנה
<Shualdon> אני חושב שהצלחתי
<Ddorda> סחטיין
<Shualdon> מצאתי פאטצ'
<Shualdon> אז התקנתי כבר מחדש
<Shualdon> התקנתי את הפאטצ'
<Shualdon> ואני עכשיו מעדכן
<Shualdon> נראה אם זה יעבוד
<Shualdon> כי עכדי והוא לא מציע לי לעדכן את החבילה הסוררת
<Shualdon> עכשיו*
<Shualdon> אגבף אלפא 2 יוצאת ב-3 לפברואר
<Ddorda> טוב לדעת
<Shualdon> קיצר, איך אני מעלה את הכתבה?
<Shualdon> שיט :\
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> מחקת את הכתבה?
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> Ddorda: זה אמנם לא תוקע לי את המערכת, אבל זה לא נותן לי להכנס ליוניטי
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> יוו
<Ddorda> שנמך שנמך
<Ddorda> ףג
<Ddorda> :D
<Shualdon> לא יעזור
<Shualdon> אחרי השימנוך זה מה שקרה לי
<Ddorda> :X
<Shualdon> Ddorda: יש סיכוי שזה בגלל העדכון לקרנל האחרון
<Shualdon> 2×¥6×¥38-1
<Shualdon> 2.6.38-1
<Shualdon> דווקא נראה שזה בגלל זה
<Shualdon> המכונה הוירטואלית לא מצליחה להתקין את הדרייברים של הוידאו
<lexxaa> שלום
<lexxaa> אפשר עזרה..
<Ddorda> lexxaa: בטח, לא צריך לבקש רשות
<Ddorda> פשוט תשאל :)
<lexxaa> אתה זוכר שהיה לי בעיה בכונן
<lexxaa> שהיא אפשר ליצור מסמך
<lexxaa> ונתת לי פקודות ועבדו לי
<lexxaa> זה הבעיה
<Ddorda> מה הבעיה בעצם?
<Ddorda> אגב, אכפת לך להתחבר בכינוי קבוע? אני לא עוקב.. לאחרונה יש כאן הרבה משתמשים לא מזוהים
<lexxaa> יצרתי כונן,
<lexxaa> ופשוט היא אפשר ליצור מסמכים
<lexxaa> וכו'..
<lexxaa> ?
<Ddorda> תיכנס לכונן במסוף ותעשה ls -l
<lexxaa> al09@al09-desktop:~$ x-nautilus-desktop:///%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%99%D7%94%20%E2%80%8F17.2%20GB.volume  bash: x-nautilus-desktop:///%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%99%D7%94%20%E2%80%8F17.2%20GB.volume: No such file or directory al09@al09-desktop:~$ ls -l total 28 lrwxrwxrwx 1 al09 al09   26 2011-01-30 04:55 Examples -> /usr/share/example-content drwxr-xr-x 2 al09 al09 4096 2011-01-30 05:04 וידאו drwxr-xr-x 2 al09 al09 4096 2011-01-30 05:04 מוסי×
<lexxaa> עדיין לא מצליח לכתוב
<lexxaa> ?
<lexxaa> זה עדיין לא מצליח לכתוב
<lexxaa> Ddorda
<lexxaa> Ddorda?
<Ddorda> ls /media
<lexxaa> al09@al09-desktop:~$ ls /media cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  disk al09@al09-desktop:~$
<lexxaa> זה מה שהביא לי
<lexxaa> ?
<lexxaa> למה אתה לא עונה
<lexxaa> מזה
<Ddorda> lexxaa: כל פעם שאני לא עונה תכתוב את הכינוי שלי
<lexxaa> אממ
<lexxaa> טוב
<lexxaa> זה נתן לי
<Ddorda> lexxaa: ls -l /media/disk
<lexxaa> al09@al09-desktop:~$ ls /media cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  disk al09@al09-desktop:~$ ls -l /media/disk total 16 drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2011-01-30 19:31 lost+found al09@al09-desktop:~$
<lexxaa> זה מה שנתן
<lexxaa> Ddorda
<Ddorda> ls -l /media
<lexxaa> al09@al09-desktop:~$ ls -l /media total 12 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2011-01-30 04:42 cdrom -> cdrom0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-01-30 04:42 cdrom0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-01-30 04:42 cdrom1 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-01-30 19:31 disk al09@al09-desktop:~$
<Ddorda> lexxaa: sudo chown al09 /media/disk
<lexxaa> al09@al09-desktop:~$ sudo chown al09 /media/disk [sudo] password for al09:  al09@al09-desktop:~$
<Ddorda> lexxaa: עכשיו תנסה
<lexxaa> עובד
<Ddorda> נסה ליצור שם תיקייה או משהו
<Ddorda> זהו? עובד?
<lexxaa> אני צריך עוד משו
<lexxaa> למה הכוננים בשולחן העבודה
<lexxaa> כל פעם
<lexxaa> הם לא צריכים להיות ככה
<lexxaa> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> הם כן
<Ddorda> אתה לא רוצה שיופיעו?
<lexxaa> כן
<Ddorda> שנייה
<lexxaa> לא רוצה שיופיעו בשולחן העבודה, רק עם אני גורר אותם לשולחן
<lexxaa> אבל עם לא אז לא
<Ddorda> lexxaa: Alt+F2 > gconf-editor
<Ddorda> יהיה לך שם מן תיקיות כאלה
<lexxaa> לכתוב במסוף?
<Ddorda> lexxaa: לא
<lexxaa> אז?
<Ddorda> תלחץ על הכפתורים במקלדת
<Ddorda> Alt + F2
<lexxaa> כתוב לי הפעלת ישום
<Ddorda> נכון
<lexxaa> אוקי..
<Ddorda> תכתוב שם gconf-editor
<lexxaa> מה עכשיו?
<lexxaa> ערוך הגדרות?
<Ddorda> לא
<lexxaa> לא הבנת
<lexxaa> כתוב ערוך הגדרות
<lexxaa> בצד תיקיות
<lexxaa> כאילו לישום כתוב עורך הגדרות
<Ddorda> יכול להיות, המערכת שלי מאוד שונה מברירת המחדל
<Ddorda> בכל אופן
<Ddorda> לך ל־"apps"
<Ddorda> אתה רואה את apps?
<lexxaa> כן
<lexxaa> יש מלא תיקיות
<Ddorda> nautilus
<Ddorda> desktop
<Ddorda> אתה עוקב?
<lexxaa> שניה
<lexxaa> apps אחרי זה אני לא רואה nautilus
<lexxaa> מצאתי
<lexxaa> desktop אני בזה
<lexxaa> יש פה הגדרות כאלו
<lexxaa> עם V וכל זה
<lexxaa> Ddorda
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> בהגדרות האלה תחפש את volumes_visible
<Ddorda> ותוריד ממנו את הסימון V
<lexxaa> ולסגור תחלון?
<Ddorda> קודם תוודא שזה באמת נעלם
<lexxaa> נעלם
<Ddorda> סבבה
<Ddorda> אז תסגור
<lexxaa> יוו
<lexxaa> נעלם
<lexxaa> סוס~
<Ddorda> :)
<lexxaa> אפשר פקודה במסוף
<lexxaa> להקנת המירק הזה
<lexxaa> משהו x וצאט באנגלית
<Ddorda> למה?
<lexxaa> אבל המקורי
<lexxaa> פעם ננתת לי
<Ddorda> Xchat?
<lexxaa> כן
<Ddorda> אתה רוצה להתקין אותו?
<lexxaa> כן
<lexxaa> שיהיה לי כינוי קבוע
<lexxaa> מותר לו?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אבל הוא באנגלית, לידיעתך
<lexxaa> אפשר בבקשה?
<Ddorda> בטח
<lexxaa> כן
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get install xchat
<lexxaa> אתה יודע שזה טוב המערכת הזאת
<lexxaa> הכל פה כבר מותקן
<lexxaa> למרות שיש לי גירסא ישנה
<Ddorda> כן :)
<Ddorda> אגב
<lexxaa> מקווה שתחזיק מעמד
<Ddorda> אני ממליץ למחוק את gnome-xchat
<Ddorda> שלא תתבלבל בינם
<lexxaa> מזה?
<Ddorda> התקנת פעם קודמת את gnome xchat לא?
<lexxaa> חח אין
<lexxaa> אני עשיתי מחדש אובנטו
<lexxaa> תגיד אפשר להתייעץ איתך במשו?
<Ddorda> בטח
<lexxaa> גירסאת 8.4  lts תחזיק אצלי, כמערכת הפעלה?
<lexxaa> לא יהיו לה בעיות כאילו
<Ddorda> לא אמורות להיות לה בעיות, אבל בקרוב תצטרך לשדרג
<lexxaa> אין לי איך..
<lexxaa> יש פה בעיה בכרטיס מסך
<lexxaa> ניסיתי לשדרג
<lexxaa> הכרטיס מסך לא נותן אפשרות ל10
<lexxaa> אפשר שאלה מסוימת בפרטי.
<lexxaa> ?
<Ddorda> אם זה משהו פרטי, אז כן
<Ddorda> אבל בכללי אני מעדיף כאן
<lexxaa> Ddorda?
<Ddorda> כן
<lexxaa> אני בתוכנה שהתקנתי
<lexxaa> איך נכנסים לפה
<lexxaa> ?
<lexxaa> כאילו איזה חדר
<Ddorda> בתפריט
<lexxaa> מצאתי
<lexxaa> סוס
<Ddorda> אני רואה שהסתדרת
<lexxaa> חח כן
<lexxaa> אתה שומע
<Ddorda> נו מה אתה צריך אותי בכלל, אתה מסתדר מצוין
<Ddorda> :P
<lexxaa> עם יש לי מחשב ווינדוס אקס פי..
<lexxaa> אני רוצה להעביר מישם לפה
<lexxaa> פרטיים
<lexxaa> תמונות וכו'
<lexxaa> איך?
<Ddorda> lexxaa: אותו מחשב?
<Hosting> ?
<Ddorda> או מחשב אחר?
<Hosting> מחשב אחר
<Hosting> זה לא אותו אינטרנטו, לא אותו מערכת הפעלה
<Hosting> מחשב אחר גם
<Ddorda> Hosting: אגב, אם אתה לא רצה שיתפסו לך את השם, תרשום אותו לשרת צ'אט
<Ddorda> Hosting: יש לך דוק במקרה?
<Hosting> מזה דוק
<Hosting> אין לי פה תפקודות
<Ddorda> דיסק און קי
<Ddorda> Disk On Key
<Ddorda> DOK
<Hosting> אני לא יכול להשתמש בו..
<Hosting> הוא כבר מכיל תהתקנות של המערכת
<Ddorda> יש פתגם כזה "דוק מציל חיים"
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> Hosting: אז?
<Hosting> יש לך דרך להעביר דרך תכונה או משו
<Ddorda> המערכת שוקלת בערך 700 קילו
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> דרופבוקס
<Hosting> תעזור לי
<Ddorda> מכיר?
<Hosting> אין לי
<Ddorda> שנייה אני אתן לך לינק הרשמה
<Hosting> צריך להתקין גם שם
<Hosting> אני לא מכיר
<Hosting> היא באנגלית בטוח
<Ddorda> כן
<Hosting> כן
<Ddorda> Hosting: מה שטוב בה
<Ddorda> זה שהיא רצה גם על לינוקס, גם על ווינדוז
<Ddorda> וגם על מק
<Hosting> מה?
<Hosting> מצוין
<Hosting> תוכל לעזור לי בה?
<Ddorda> זה תיקייה באינטרנט
<Ddorda> אתה מעביר לשם דברים
<Ddorda> זה מעתיק לשרת
<Ddorda> ואז זה נמצא בכל מקום שהתקנת
<Hosting> כמו ftp
<Hosting> יש לי חשבונות כאלו ללא הגבלה
<Hosting> פשוט רוצה שבמיידי והכי מהיר זה יעביר למחשב הזה
<Ddorda> Hosting: http://db.tt/fj0wBeX
<Ddorda> הנה
<Ddorda> אה.. זה לא מאוד מיידי, זה מעביר בערך במהירות 50 קילו לשנייה
<Ddorda> אבל היתרון הוא, שאתה מוסיף לשם משהו והוא מתעדכן בכל המחשבים
<Hosting> הוא ישר עובר למחשב שלי? מהמחשב השני?
<Ddorda> כן
<Hosting> מצוין
<Ddorda> תלוי בגודל הקובץ
<Ddorda> מה שכן, יש לך 2.25 ג'יגה בהתחלה
<Hosting> אממ שניה נגיד לך
<Ddorda> 2 ג'יגה זה לא מעט
<Ddorda> אגב, מה שיפה זה שאתה יכול לשתף חברים שלך בקבצים ואתה יכול אפילו לפרסם אותם באינטרנט
<Hosting> 4 ג'יגה
<Ddorda> אתה יכול לשלם ולהגדיל ל־50 ג'יגה אפילו
<Hosting> טוב
<Hosting> אממ אז יש דרך?
<Hosting> ?<
<Hosting> <Ddorda>
<Ddorda> כן, הלינק שנתתי לך
<Ddorda> שמע, זה רק העברה בין שני מחשבים, נכון?
<Hosting> כן
<Ddorda> Hosting: אז אין בעיה
<Ddorda> פשוט תעביר 2 ג'יגה בהתחלה
<Ddorda> ואז שני ג'יגה נוספים
<Ddorda> אני אעזור לך
<Hosting> סבבה תגיד רגע
<Hosting> למה לא מתחבר לאייסי
<Hosting> בפידיגין
<harpush> ?
<Hosting> למה זה לא עובד
<Hosting> פידיג'ין
<Hosting> <Ddorda>
<Hosting> אתה פה?
<Ddorda> Hosting: כן
<Hosting> שמע לא מתחבר לאייסי
<Ddorda> Hosting: זה כן
<Hosting> בפידיג'ין
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא שאתה משתמש בגרסה
<Hosting> גירסא ישנה?
<Hosting> זה לא קשור
<Hosting> זה לפחות צריך להתחבר
<Hosting> כתוב ההתחברות עם השרת אופסה
<Ddorda> Hosting: הבעיה היא בגלל גרסה ישנה של פידג'ין
<Hosting> אפשר לעשות אותה כחדשה?
<Hosting> או להתקין אייסיקיו?
<Ddorda> Hosting: לא יודע אם עדיין יש משהו לגרסה שלך
<Ddorda> יש לך גרסה ישנה
<Hosting> והיא אפשר להתחבר לאייסי?
<Hosting> היא אפשר איכשהוא להשיג פתרון
<Ddorda> Hosting: רגע
<Hosting> ?
<Ddorda> !g pidgin ppa hardy
<Hoborg> Packages in “PPA by Pidgin Developers” : PPA by Pidgin Developers ... - https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/ archive/ppa/ packages
<Hosting> <Ddorda> יש אייסי להורדה למערכת?
<Ddorda> Hosting: לא
<Ddorda> פידג'ין זה גם אייסיקיו
<Hosting> אבל הוא לא עובד
<Hosting> אני חייב פתרון
<Hosting> ?
<Ddorda> Hosting: חכה, אני בודק פתרונות
<Hosting> סבבה
<Hosting> תודה
<Hosting> ממתין
<Ddorda> טוב, מה שחשבתי
<Ddorda> זה כבר לא תומך
<Hosting> אוקי
<Hosting> מעושים
<Ddorda> Hosting: אתה צריך לשדרג בעיקרון
<Hosting> אני לא יכול
<nady> n
<Hosting> הכרטיס מסך שלי לא נתן
<Hosting> נותן
<nady> מה נישמע
<Ddorda> Hosting: זה כרטיס מסך מיוחד?
<Ddorda> nady: היי
<Ddorda> הכל טוב
<Hosting> כנראה..
<Ddorda> Hosting: כרטיס מסך חדש עולה 100₪
<Ddorda> ושווה את זה
<Ddorda> :P
<Hosting> לא יודע
<Hosting> כל כרטיס יתאים?
<Hosting> לא משנה, אולי יש פתרון לאיסיי הזה
<Hosting> <Ddorda>
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> יש אייסיקיו באתר שלהם
<l3D> שלום לכולם
<Ddorda> l3D: גם לך
<l3D> :)
<l3D> יש פה גם דיבורים על צבא ומודיעין?
<Ddorda> l3D: יש פה דיבורים על מה שמדברים
<Ddorda> :)
<l3D> כן, הכוונה שלי הייתה אם זה מתאים לפה
<Ddorda> אמ.. אני מניח
<Ddorda> כל עוד אין כאן מישהו שצריך עזרה
<l3D> אממ יש לך מושג על מיונים ופרוייקטים במודיעין?
<Rodensky> על פי חוק יש עניין של ביטחון שדה, אתה לא אמור לדבר בצ'ט על צבא ומודיעין
<Ddorda> l3D: לא, אין לי מושג
<l3D> אני מבין
<l3D> מצד שני אלה לא דברים חסויים
<l3D> אבל שיהיה
<Rodensky> אם זה לא חסוי אז למה הצבא לא מספק לך את המידע שאתה צריך
<Rodensky> ?
<l3D> כי אני בתחילת דרכי
<l3D> אפשר לומק
<l3D> לומר*
<Rodensky> לא, כי הצבא קבע שזה חסוי ולכן הוא לא מספק את זה :)
<Shualdon> שמע
<Shualdon> חוץ מאלה שבמודיעין לא יודעים מה הולך במיונים למודיעין
<Shualdon> וגם הם לא מדברים
<Rodensky> חחחח כן זה כל הקטע של מודיעין
<Shualdon> יש לי המון חברים במודיעין והם פשוט שותקים :X
<l3D> -_-
<Rodensky> אפילו בזק כבר לא מספקים מידע כמו שצריך במודיעין שלהם
<Shualdon> עברת צו ראשון כבר?
<l3D> כן
<Shualdon> קיבלת מיונים?
<l3D> עדיין לא
<Shualdon> אוקי
<l3D> כנראה שאני לא אקבל כי אני לא במגמת מחשבים
<Rodensky> מיונים למודיעין זה לא רק עבור מגמת מחשבים
<Shualdon> מודיעין מוצאים אותך אם אתה מתאים. אתה לא יכול לבקש מיונים למודיעין אלא אם יש לך פרוטקציות
<Rodensky> זה גם עבור מגמת ערבית, עבור מי שחזק במתמטיקה+פיזיקה
<Rodensky> תלוי במסלול
<Rodensky> וכמובן שאם לא שלחו לך אז אתה יכול לבקש בעצמך
<l3D> אתם סותרים אחד את השני
<Rodensky> תבקש מהצבא את הטלפון/כתובת הדואר/האימייל של מדור איתור של חיל מודיעין
<Rodensky> שועל, אפשר לבקש מיונים
<Shualdon> ?!
<Rodensky> הצבא מספק פרטים של מדור איתור כדי שמי שרוצה יפנה
<Rodensky> זה כבר כמה שנים ככה
<Shualdon> שירתתי בלשכת גיוס
<Shualdon> אני מבין קצת בתהליך הגיוס...
<Rodensky> אני לא שירתתי בלשכת גיוס, אני מאלה שקיבלו את המיונים
<Shualdon> ולא שמעתי על זה שאפשר לקבל מודיעין
<Shualdon> ?!
<Rodensky> זה לא "אפשר לקבל מודיעין"
<Rodensky> אלא אפשר לפנות למדור איתור
<Rodensky> הם בוחנים את הבקשה
<Rodensky> ואם נראה להם שיש סיכוי אז הם שולחים לך מיונים
<Shualdon> גם למודיעין?
<Rodensky> כן נו
<Rodensky> למודיעין
<Shualdon> נגיד...
<Rodensky> היום לכל חיל יש מדור איתור
<Rodensky> לא פונים לבקו"ם/מיט"ב
<Rodensky> אלא למדור האיתי החילי
<Shualdon> מיטב זה לא ר"
<Shualdon> ת
<Rodensky> לכן זה ששירתת בלשכת גיוס לא קשור אליך
<Rodensky> חח כשאני התגייסתי הם רשמו את זה על העלונים כראשי תיבות
<Shualdon> לא הגיוני
<Rodensky> וגם המציאות לזה פירוש, לראשי התיבות, אני לא זוכרת אותו
<Shualdon> מתי התגייסת?
<Rodensky> 2006
<Shualdon> המ... זה עוד לפני שהיה מיטב
<Ddorda> Rodensky: וואו זקנה!
<Ddorda> :D
<Rodensky> כבר היה מיטב
<Shualdon> או שהוא היה בתחילתו
<Rodensky> מיטב בחיתולים, אבל מיטב :)
<Rodensky> מתי אתה התגייסת?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: אני התגייסתי ב-2007...
<Shualdon> Rodensky: ^
<Rodensky> בכל אופן, זה הליך שלא קשור ללשכת גיוס
<Shualdon> איפה שירתת?
<Rodensky> שלא לדבר על זה שכל הליך הגיוס למודיעין הוא לא בדיוק כולו עובר במיטב כמו לשאר החילות
<Rodensky> איפה שירתתי? תלוי על איזו תקופה שואלים:)
<Shualdon> חח
<Rodensky> היה לי העונג לבקר ביותר מיחידה אחת :P
<Shualdon> זה נשמע כאילו אני בין היחידים בצבא שנשאר מההתחלה ועד הסוף באותו מקום :P
<nady> תודה על הכל
<nady> זה ניקרא מוניטור?
<Shualdon> Rodensky: אז איפה שירתת?
<Rodensky> בכמה מקומות:)
<Shualdon> דברי על כולם
<Rodensky> חחח אין סיכוי
<Shualdon> למה?
<Rodensky> מילא ביטחון שדה, אבל מה עם הפרטיות שלי? :O :P
<Shualdon> מה זה משנה
<Shualdon> כבר אין לי גישה לבימס
<Shualdon> אני לא יכול לברר פרטים עליך
<Rodensky> חחחחחח לא קשור
<nady> למה דרביבר כחול מה הוא עושה
<Rodensky> למה מי מה כחול?
<Rodensky> סיפרתי פה פעם בקטנה על איך שהתחלתי בחימוש
<nady> שמפעילים דריבר נהיה מסך כחול
<Rodensky> ואח"כ טיילתי קצת
<nady> מה שימך אחי
<Rodensky> "אחי"? מה אנחנו שני מילואימניקים על חשיש במוצב?
<Shualdon> טוב אני זז לישון. מחר משמרת בוקר
<Shualdon> צריך לקום ב6...
<Rodensky> http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2011/02/snowflakes/vintage-photography?source=link_fb20110130vintagesnowflakes-ngm
<Rodensky> צילומי של גבישי השלג הראשונים שצולמו אי פעם
<Interruptus> הממ קניתי סולת מלאה
<Interruptus> והכנתי קוסקוס אמיתי מלא
<Interruptus> מסולת מלאה
<Interruptus> מחר אכין מרק של קוסקוס
<nady> su
<nady> דור
<Ddorda> ?
<nady> תיסתקל בזה שניה
<nady> http://driveragent.com/via/scanresults.php?hwid=322a1cb930923824fc26365454750efc
<Ddorda> nady: מה זה?
<nady> לא רואים כלום?
<Interruptus> זה נראה כמו צרות של משתמשי ווינדוס
<Interruptus> ויש להם הרבה
<Ddorda> nady: מסתכל
<Ddorda> nady: אתה מנסה להתקין 10.04?
<Ddorda> או 10.10?
<nady> 10.10
<Ddorda> נו זה לא יאמן
<Ddorda> הוא אומר לךי מילה ובורח
<Ddorda> איך אני יכול לעזור לו ככה?
<Ddorda> nicoco: מה קורה
<nicoco> קורה
<Interruptus> נעלם
<Interruptus> התאדה
<Ddorda> nicoco: זה נכון
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> nicoco: שמע, זוכר ששלחת לי מייל בזמנו?
<Ddorda> על הערות על האתר והפורום?
<Ddorda> הוא עדיין שמור לי בצד, לא שכחתי.
<nicoco> כע
<Ddorda> אבל מה שכן, אני עובר לשיטה אחרת, אני מרכז הכל בוויקי
<nicoco> קול
<nicoco> כי אני שכחתי
<Ddorda> רציתי לדעת אם אתה יכול להעביר את זה לוויקי
<nicoco> האמת, אין לי זמן וכוח לכלום
<nicoco> :S
<Ddorda> אפילו לא להעתיק את הטקסט לוויקי? פי יה
<Ddorda> עצלן או עמוס?
<nicoco> both
<nady> nv
<nady> מה אומר?
<H3r0> נדי
<H3r0> אולי הוא עוד צעיר אבל כבר נוהג
<Ddorda> trew100: כאן?
<trew100> Ddorda:
<trew100> ?
<Ddorda> trew100: מה קורה?
<nady> לילה טוב
<trew100> Ddorda: היי לך
<trew100> זהו אני כאן
<Ddorda> trew100: מה קורה?
<trew100> לא ממש ראיתי על איזה תגובה אתה מדבר
<trew100> הכל טוב
<trew100> חסדי ה'
<Ddorda> trew100: איפה?
<trew100> שלחת מייל על תגובה שכדאי שנקרא לא?
<trew100> כללי כתיבה וכו'
<Ddorda> כן, מה שכתוב מתחת
<trew100> אה אוקי
<trew100> חח
<Ddorda> trew100: אתה עובד עם vi?
<trew100> לא אני נטו גרפי
<Interruptus> VI
<trew100> אולי חוץ ממנהל חבילות
<Interruptus> זה אויויוי
<Ddorda> Interruptus: יש לך קצת ניסיון?
<trew100> אני מכיר קצת את העורך אבל
<Ddorda> אני מנסה להיזכר איך חוזרים למסוף בלי לסגור את vim
<Ddorda> זה משהו בסגנון :!
<Ddorda> :!
<trew100> אני לא יודע
<fcccbf> ?
<Ddorda> fasdds: ?
<Ddorda> fasdds: אני זז לישון בדיוק
<fasdds> תביא לי תפקודות של הכונן
<Ddorda> sudo chown al06 /media/disk
<Ddorda> ?
<Ddorda> אני מקווה שזכרתי את הכינוי שלך נכון
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז
<Ddorda> לילה טוב
<fasdds> חכה
<fasdds> שניה שיעבוד
<fasdds> אוקי
<fasdds> תודה
<Ddorda> fasdds: מה? אמרת משהו?
<fasdds> אם יש לך תפקודה האחרונה
<fasdds> של הצאט הזה
<fasdds> ?
<Ddorda> fasdds: כלומר?
<Ddorda> להתקין את הצ'אט?
<fasdds> fi
<Ddorda> sudo apt-get install xchat
<fasdds> כן
<fasdds> תגיד לי, איזה כרטיס מסך יתאים
<fasdds> לאובנטו
<fasdds> פשוט אני הולך מחר לקנות
<fasdds> ואיזה כרטיס כדאי
<fasdds> שיתאים למערכת 10.10
<Ddorda> אני לא יודע, מעולם לא היו לי בעיות של כרטיס מסך
<fasdds> אה אוקי טוב תודה רבה לך
<Ddorda> כרטיס מסך של ATI ושל Intel
<Ddorda> עובדים לי פיקס
<fasdds> לי לא עובד
<fasdds> ATL
<fasdds> יש לי כזה
<fasdds> ולא עובד
<Ddorda> ATL?
<fasdds> כן
<Ddorda> לא מכיר
<fasdds> יש לכרטיס מסך הזה
<fasdds> הרבה בעיות נפוצות
<fasdds> אפילו ניסיתי לעשות מהמערכת הזאת שידרוג
<fasdds> ואחרי השדרוג
<fasdds> הביא אותו תקלה
<fasdds> מסך שחור
<Rodensky> כרטיס מסך יש ATI, לא ATL
<fasdds> אה
<Rodensky> עד היום רוב הכרטיסים שלי היו ATI ולא היו איתן בעיות, יש אפילו דרייברים רשמיים של היצרן לאובונטו
<Rodensky> *איתם
<Rodensky> תקלות מהסוג שאתה מדבר עליהן הן לא נפוצות להבנתי, תבדוק אם הבעיה לא במקום אחר
<Rodensky> זה שהמסך נהיה שחור, זה לא אומר שהבעיה היא עם כרטיס המסך
<fasdds> הוא כבר יבדוק ליח
<fasdds> וואלה?
<Rodensky> כשיש בעיה עם כרטיס מסך, בד"כ המסך לא נהיה שחור אלא התצוגה נדפקת
<Rodensky> ואז למשל אתה עם רזולוציה לא טובה ולא יכול להחליף או צבעים לא טובים ודברים בסיגנון
<Rodensky> אם המסך שחור ולא רואים מערכת, ז"א שיש בעיה אחרת
<Rodensky> אולי אתה מתקין משהו לא נכון
<Ddorda> Rodensky: גם מסך שחור זו תופעה של בעיות דרייברים של כרטיס מסך
<Ddorda> בעיקר עם Nvidia קורות כל השטויות האלה
<Rodensky> דור - זה אותו אחד שאמר שהוא לא יכול להתקין בכלל
<Rodensky> בגלל מסך שחור
<Ddorda> כן, אני מזהה
<Rodensky> נו אז מה קשור הכרטיס מסך?
<Rodensky> ועוד של ATI
<fasdds> תגידו התכנאי הוא אמור להבין תבעיות האלו
<fasdds> בלינקוס
<Rodensky> דיי לכתוב לינקוס
<Rodensky> זה לינוקס, לא לינקוס
<Ddorda> fasdds: לא היה לך כרטיס מסך של נוידיה?
<Rodensky> LINUX
<fasdds> חחח סליחה
<fasdds> תרגעו
<Rodensky> רגועים
<Rodensky> הנקודה היא שאין מה למהר להאשים את כרטיס המסך..
<fasdds> תראו תגידו לי עם טוב..
<fasdds> אני הולך עם המחשב לתכנאי..
<fasdds> מראה לו תמערכת
<Rodensky> *טכנאי
<fasdds> הוא יעשה שיידרוג זה יראה לו תמסך השחור
<fasdds> והוא כבר יבין שיש בעיה
<fasdds> לא?
<Rodensky> כן, מן הסתם
<Rodensky> שידרוג ממה למה?
<fasdds> אני לא בטוח..
<fasdds> כי תכנאיים רק מבינים בווינדוס
<fasdds> לא יודע עם באובנטו עוד..
<Ddorda> fasdds: זאת באמת בעיה, כל הטכנאים לא יודעים מחשבים
<Ddorda> :X
<Ddorda> לא, סתם, זו סתם הכללה גסה
<fasdds> הרבה לא יודעים תשפה הזאת
<Ddorda> אבל רובם הולכים על שיטות סטנדרטיות של כלי להעתקת דרייברים ודיסק מאסטר של ווינדוז
<fasdds> כן
<Rodensky> נו בסדר הם טכנאים
<Rodensky> זה כמו שיש טכנאי שיניים ורופא שיניים...
<fasdds> מקווה שיהיה פתרון
<fasdds> אפרופו הן אפשרות להתקין את אייסי 7? באובנטו?
<fasdds> ללא פיגידן איך שקוראים לזה
<Rodensky> מה זה אייסי7?
<fasdds> icq
<Rodensky> אייסיקיו אתה יכול להתקין על לינוקס על wine אבל לא מומלץ
<Rodensky> עדיף להשתמש בקליינטים אחרים שמיועד ללינוקס, מהמאגר
<Rodensky> אם אתה לא אוהב את פידג'ין אז תחליף אותו באחד אחר מהמאגר
<Ddorda> fasdds: יש שיטה מעולה שאתה יכול להשתמש בינתיים
<Ddorda> !g icq2go
<Hoborg> Web-ICQ - The new ICQ2go. Your new web-based communication service ... - http://go.icq.com/
<Ddorda> הכי טוב
<Ddorda> :P
<asw3> הם לא הוציאו גירסא ללינוקס?
<Rodensky> חחח הווב קליינט שלהם מעאפן
<Rodensky> אם אין קליינט ללינוקס אז עדיף להשתמש בקליינט חלופי
<fasdds> יש לי אובנטו ישן
<fasdds> 8.4
<Rodensky> ולא בווב הזה
<Rodensky> לא משנה שיש לך 8.4
<Rodensky> אמורים להיות לך במאגר קליינטים חלופיים לפידג'ין אם לא בא לך עליו
<fasdds> לא כשזה לא בא
<fasdds> הוא פשוט לא מעודכן
<fasdds> זה משדור אמר
<Rodensky> מה?
<fasdds> הפיג
<fasdds> הזה
<fasdds> איך שקרואים לזה
<fasdds> הוא לא מעודכן
<Rodensky> פידג'ין
<fasdds> כן
<Rodensky> pidgin פידג'ין זה יונה באנגלית
<Rodensky> אז מה אם הוא לא מעודכן, אמורה להיות לו גישה לאייסיקיו
<Rodensky> רק תכניס את הפרטים שלהם
<Ddorda> Rodensky: זה לא :)
<Ddorda> זה משחק מילים
<Rodensky> *שלהם=שלך
<fasdds> יש אפשרות להתחבר לאייסיקיו בגירסא הזאת?
<fasdds> אין הוא אומר שגישה עם השרת אופסה
<Rodensky> דור, פידג'ין זה יונה וגם האייקון של יונה, אני לא מתייחסת לעניין הטכני שעומד מאחורי זה, זה היה לצורך העניין כדי שיבין איך לכתוב את זה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אבל לא ככה מאייתים יונה!
<Rodensky> דור
<Rodensky> אני לא מדברת על האיות של יונה
<Rodensky> בלאט
<Rodensky> אלא על איך מבטאים את זה
<Ddorda> הו
<Ddorda> טוב, אני אשתוק קצת
<Ddorda> :)
<fasdds> אז אין פתרון דור?
<fasdds> אין אפשרות להתחברות לאייסיקיו
<asw3> fasdds, תתקין מירנדה
<fasdds> לא
<Rodensky> fasdds, אז תתקין קליינט אחר מהמאגר
<Rodensky> אל תשתמש בפידג'ין אלא במשהו אחר
<fasdds> איך
<Rodensky> במרכז התוכנה
<Rodensky> יש מלא מלא תוכנות
<Rodensky> תבחר איזו אתה רוצה, סמן וי עליה, תאשר, והיא תוריד ותותקן
<fasdds> אבל יש פה מלא תוכנות
<Rodensky> תכתוב בחיפוש icq כדי לקבל את הקליינטים שתומכים בפרוטוקול שלהם
<fasdds> איך אני ידע מה
<fasdds> אה
<fasdds> שניה
<fasdds>  Pidgin Internet Messenger
<fasdds> זה רק מה שמביא
<Rodensky> שניה
<hosting> xccv
<hosting> סבבה
<hosting> ?
<Rodensky> fas
<Rodensky> היה לי 8.4
<Rodensky> ואני רואה במאגר של 10.10 את אותם מסנג'רים פחות או יותר שהיו ב8.4
<Rodensky> אני מתקשה להאמין שאין לך kopete ברשימה
<Rodensky> או sim-in
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הבעיה היא שהיה איזה משהו עם הפרוטוקול של ICQ
<Ddorda> שהשתנה מאז
<Ddorda> והתכנות התעדכנו
<Rodensky> אז שיעדכן את התוכנות
<asw3> מחליפים קובץ
<Ddorda> השאלה היא, אם הוא יתקין ידנית, זה יעבוד?
<Ddorda> נו מה נסגר?
<Rodensky> מה יתקין ידנית?
<Ddorda> כלומר, מלא חבילות התעדכנו מאז, לא בטוח שזה יעבוד לו
<Rodensky> אחרי שהוא מתקין את התוכנה מהמאגר, הוא עושה עדכון דרך מנהל העדכונים
<Rodensky> זה אמור לעדכן לו גם את התוכנות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: חבילת deb של פידג'ין עדכני יותר
<dfkldjkl> לא יודע
<dfkldjkl> אני בגירסא ישנה
<Ddorda> dfkldjkl: תגיד, אתה מתקין עדכונים?
<Rodensky> טוב אין לי יותר מה לומר לך, הבנאדם בחר להתקין מערכת ישנה, זה מה יש
<dfkldjkl> כן
<dfkldjkl> אין לי בחירה אחרת
<dfkldjkl> ניסיתי 9
<dfkldjkl> לא עבדג
<dfkldjkl> 10 לא עבד
<Ddorda> :X
<Rodensky> 9.4 9.10 10.4 10.10
<Rodensky> 8.10
<Rodensky> חמש מערכות
<Rodensky> ניסית את כל החמש?
<dfkldjkl> כן מ8.10
<Rodensky> ואף אחת לא עבדה? בכולן מסך שחור?
<dfkldjkl> כלום לא עבד
<dfkldjkl> כן
<dfkldjkl> רק זאת
<Rodensky> נשמע הזוי ברמות על
<dfkldjkl> צריך לבדוק תבעיה
<dfkldjkl> אבל מה שמוזר
<dfkldjkl> במחשב השני
<dfkldjkl> אין בכלל כרטיס מסך
<dfkldjkl> ושם רואים תמסך
<dfkldjkl> אבל שם יש שגיאה
<Ddorda> dfkldjkl: איך אתה מחבר את המסך למחשב אם אין כרטיס מסך?
<dfkldjkl> זה מין חלק כחול
<Rodensky> נראה לי שהוא מתכוון שאין כרטיס מסך נפרד אלא זה שמובנה בלוח אם, כמו שיש מחשבים בלי כרטיס קול אלא רק מה שמובנה בלוח אם
<dfkldjkl> כן
<asw3> אני משתמש בכרטיס מובנה
<asw3> ואין שום בעיה
<Rodensky> גם לי אין שום בעיה
<asw3> היו התקנות שהייתי משנה ל-
<Rodensky> במחשבים עם כרטיסים מובנים ובכאלה עם כרטיסים נפרדים
<asw3> vesa
<Ddorda> זה רעיון האמת
<asw3> לא זוכר אם זה היה אובונטו
<dfkldjkl> אז אין פתרון..
<Ddorda> asw3: תגיד, כשאתה מפעיל את ההתקנה, בהתחלה בהתחלה, אתה רואה מסך שגול כזה לכמה שניות?
<Ddorda> עם ציור של מקלדת למטה?
<Ddorda> סגול*
<Ddorda> שגול זה משהו אחר :)
<dfkldjkl> לא
<dfkldjkl> רק שחור
<asw3> שגול LOL
<asw3> סוטה
<dfkldjkl> אני יודע למה אתם מתכוונים
<dfkldjkl> לנפי זה אמור להיות עיגולים זזים
<dfkldjkl> או אחרי לא זוכר
<asw3> כן יש את הלוגו בהתחלה
<asw3> ואז לבחור איך להפעיל
<dfkldjkl> כן
<asw3> איזה לוח יש לך?
<dfkldjkl> MSI
<asw3> לא אמורה להיות לך בעיה באופן כללי
<dfkldjkl> נכון
<asw3> יכול להיות שהורדת התקנה לא מתאימה?
<Ddorda> asw3: אם מורידים התקנה לא מתאימה הוא כותב את זה
<Ddorda> לא רק רואים מסך שחור
<dfkldjkl> רק מסך שחור
<asw3> מסך שחור בהתקנה?
<dfkldjkl> והורדתי מהאתר הרישמי
<asw3> זה רק הגדרות של תצוגה...
<dfkldjkl> לא רק בהתקנה
<asw3> יש ל- באפים
<asw3> F
<asw3> אפשרות לשנות
<Ddorda> ‏dfkldjkl: שמע, אם אתה רוצה, asw3 יבוא אליך הביתה. הוא לוקח 250₪ לשעה
<dfkldjkl> ההתקנה התקנתי.. שזה בא להיכנס אחרי השדרוג שעשיתי, זה מסך שחור
<asw3> hehe
<Ddorda> asw3: :)
<asw3> מסיבת התקנה
<Rodensky> באופן מפתיע למדי, "מסיבת התקנה" נשמע גיקי וסוטה באותה מידה
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-23
<nady> בוקר טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-25
<bitrauma> יש כאן מישהו?
<b3L0v> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-26
<_x_X_X_x_> היי יש כאן מישהו ?
<matanya> גם כן
<_x_X_X_x_> יש לי בעיה עם שרת lighthttpd
<_x_X_X_x_> הוא משום מה לא כותב לוגים
<matanya> לא מבין בזה
<_x_X_X_x_> מצאתי את הבעיה
<_x_X_X_x_> איך אני משנה את ההרשאות של הקובץ
<_x_X_X_x_> כלומר את הבעלים והקבוצה
<_x_X_X_x_> מroot ל  www-data
<matanya> chgroup
<matanya> chown
<_x_X_X_x_> נפתר בעזרת הפקודה הזו
<_x_X_X_x_> chown www-data:www-data file
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-27
<trew100> איך אני מתקין LAMP באובונטו
<trew100> ?
<trew100> אני תכוון בפקודה אחת
<avishai> apt-get install lamp ?
<trew100> זהו שלא מצאתי חבילה כזאת
<trew100> בכל אופן נראה לי שהסתדרתי
<avishai> apt-get install apache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<avishai> ‏זה מספיק
<trew100> כן זה מה שקרה בסוף
<avishai> ‏חוצמזה שטעיתי בשם של חבילה
<avishai> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<avishai> ‏זה הנכון
<trew100> אה אוקי
<trew100> הלכתי פשוט על הממשק הגרפי :-)
<avishai> ‏איכס
<trew100> להביא לך קערה?
<trew100> התקנתי אפאצ'י ואני לא מצליח לגש אליו מנהט
<trew100> מהנט*
<trew100> במקומי הוא עובד לי
<trew100> מה אני מפספס?
<Wireness> שלום!
<grawcho> וברכה!
<Wireness> מישהו עוד משתמש ב11.04?
<Wireness> אני מתקשה בהפעלת האלחוט במחשב הנייד שלי
<Wireness> יש ימים בהם הוא עובד, וכאלה בהם לא מתחשק לו
<grawcho> השתמשתי ב 11.04 ב 2011 והיתה לי בעיה דומה כאשר הייתי עושה לוג-אופ ולוג-און... זה קשור ?
<Wireness> לאן לוג אוף ולאן לוג און?
<grawcho> לשולחן עבודה
<grawcho> בלי לעשות ריסטרט
<Wireness> לא יצא לי לעשות את זה..
<grawcho> אוקיי
<grawcho> מתי הוא לא עובד?
<Wireness> זה קורה בד"כ אחרי שאני מחובר ב eth למשך כמה זמן
<Wireness> הוא טוען שהווירלס מכובה על ידי hardware switch
<Wireness> וכל מיני קללות מהסוג הזה
<grawcho> אה ... אוקי ... ואז מה ... אתה מנתק את הכבל ואין WIFI ?
<Wireness> נכון.
<Wireness> גם אין wifi כאשר יש כבל
<Wireness> ואפילו אם אני מנסה לחבר התקן USB חיצוני שיעשה wifi הוא לא מוכן לדבר איתו
<grawcho> אוקי ... זה הגיוני ... אין צורך בחיבור כפול לאותו Acsses point
<Wireness> זה לא הגיוני מבחינת המשתמש. אולי למחשב הארור זה נראה הגיוני
<grawcho> כשזה קורה אתה יכול לנסות להירשם מחדש ל DHCP ע"י הפקודה: dhclient wlan0 מטרמינל
<grawcho> מה שהגיוני למחשב הוא אילוץ למשתמש גם אם אינו הגיוני ... אלא אם כתבו משהו אחר בתוכנה
<grawcho> ב KDE דרך אגב ניתן להתחבר לשני ממשקי רשת בו זמנית ... אבל לא לאותו AP כלומר לא לאותו ראוטר ... זה מה שלא הגיוני
<grawcho> אתה יכול ליוצר ככה לולאה של חיבור רשת פנימי
<grawcho> זאת היתה הכוונה ב "הגיוני", הבנת ?
<Wireness> איבדתי אותך בשני KDE
<Wireness> אני עובד בנום
<grawcho> לא משנה ... חיבור לאינטרנט קורה דרך ראוטר נכון ?
<Wireness> קורה
<grawcho> לראוטר יש חיבור קווי ואלחוטי ...
<grawcho> אי אפשר להתחבר לאותו ראוטר גם ככה וגם ככה באותו מחשב
<Wireness> אמת
<Wireness> אבל היית מצפה שיהיה אפשרי להיות מחובר בכבל
<Wireness> ובמקביל לראות אילו רשתות אלחוטיות נוספות יש זמינות בסביבה
<grawcho> זה עלול ליצור קריסות של ממשק הרשת ולכן יש הגנה על זה ... כנראה שיש אצלך איזושהיא תקלה בניהול החומרה (כרטיס רשת)
<grawcho> נסה את הפקודה שרשמתי קודם... מקווה שזה יעזור
<grawcho> sudo dhclient wlan0
<grawcho> זה אמור לאתחל את הממשק האלחוטי מול הראוטר ולהתחבר ...
<Wireness> בוא נראה
<grawcho> אתה גם יכול לנסות לאתחל את ממשק הרשת: sudo restart netwok-manager
<Wireness> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<grawcho> אתה עדיין מחובר עם הכבל נכון ?
<Wireness> מודה באשמה
<grawcho> טוב אל תנסה עכשיו כי זה ינתק אותך מה IRC
<grawcho> אבל אתה צריך להיות מנותק מהכבל כי RF-kill הורג את התקשורת האלחוטי כאשר יש חיבור eth0 קווי
<grawcho> שוב ההגיון העקום שלי נכנס לפעולה
<Wireness> איך הורגים את הרוצח?
<grawcho> אתה יכול לנסות גם: sudo rfkill unblock
<grawcho> תכתוב רגע בטרמינל sudo frkill list
<grawcho> או sudo rfkill unblock all
<grawcho> Wireness: יש תוצאות ?
<Wireness> אממ..
<Wireness> ואללאק!
<Wireness> כן.
<Wireness> אופס!
<Wireness> זה התחבר
<Wireness> חי שפמך גראו'צו - זה עבד
<grawcho> שמחתי לעזור
<grawcho> שבת שלום
<Wireness> עכשיו רק צריך לברר מה זה ה hardwareswitch
<Wireness> הזה שלפעמים מציק.
<Wireness> תודה רבה. שבת שלום
<grawcho> זה מתג חומרתי שעושה מה ש rfkill עושה בתוכנה ... הורג את הממשקים האלחוטיים כאשר יש חיבור חוטי ... לידע כללי ...
<grawcho> שוב שבת שלום
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-28
<Guest50751> ?
<Guest50751> בןקר
<Guest50751> ?
<grawcho> avishai: yo
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-29
<trew100> היי
<trew100> מישהו ער?
<S-I4> hi
<S-I4> שלום
<S-I4> מישהו פה?
<Ron-ff> hi and peace agin, i'm looking for a web forum or chat without registration to ask about buying stuff and more. any help with that?
<trew100> vhh kfuko
<trew100> היי לכולם
<trew100> אם יש לי לינוקס מינט
<trew100> אני יכול להתקין עליו PPA של אובונטו?
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-21
<avi__> יש לי אבונטו על נייד שהמסך שלו לא עובד .איך אני עושה שהאבונטו יעלה על המסך שמחובר ולא על המסך התקול?
<avi__> יש לי מחשב נייד עם אבונטן  עם מסך תקול
<avi__> איך אני עושה את המסך שמחובר אליו מסך ראשי ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-22
<asw3_> מזה הדבר הזה winedbg
<asw3_> ניסיתי להפעיל טימ והוא פותח מלא כאלה
<asw3_> :\
<asw3_> מקווה שזה לא בגלל שינוי שעשיתי לאחרונה
<asw3_> אני חייב את הטימ
<asw3_> טוב ה- DEB תיקן
<asw3_> :|
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-24
<dads> מישהו מחובר עכשיו ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-25
<moshe742> \join #fedora-mate
<avi__> שלום אני זקוק לעזרה
<avi__> מישהו
<moshe742> מה הבעיה?
<moshe742> avi__, מה הבעיה?
<avi__> משה אתה עדיין שם
<avi__> אחרי שאני מקיש סיסמא המערכת לא עולה
<avi__> אני רואה רק עכבר וזהו
<avi__> התקנתי לפי מדריך הזה
<avi__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK-oggHEetc
<avi__> אני מיואש
<avi__> המערכת לא עולה
<avi__> אני זקוק לעזרה
<avi__> מישהו
<moshe742> אוקי
<avi__> משה התקנתי לפי מדריך הזה
<avi__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK-oggHEetc
<avi__> עכשיו  אין לי שום תצוגה חוץ ממסך סגול וזהו
<avi__> מה לעשות עשיתי  ריסט לא עזר כלום
<avi__> הגריסה שהתקנתי זה
<avi__> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<avi__> ?
<moshe742> מאיפה אתה מדבר איתי? מחשב אחר/מערכת הפעלה אחרת על המחשב?
<moshe742> נסה באובונטו ללחוץ על ctrl+alt+F1 ואם זה לא עוזר על שאר ה-F
<moshe742> אם קורה משהו תגיד מה, בהתאם נראה איך צריך להמשיך
<avi__> אני משתמש בוינדוס 7 התקנתי  בגריסה virtualbox
<moshe742> אוקי, נסה את השילוב מקשים שאמרתי לך ותגיד מה קורה
<avi__> זה  נתן מסך שחור
<moshe742> אגב, יכול להיות שזו הבעיה, אולי המערכת לא מקבלת מספיק מהכרטיס מסך שלך
<avi__> ורושם באנגלית
<avi__> login
<avi__> אחרי שאני רושם לו user
<avi__> סיסמא לא רואה מקליד ורושם שגיאה
<avi__> האיכות התמונה טובה
<avi__> איך אפשר לדעת
<moshe742> כבר חוזר, צריך לאתחל את המחשב
<avi__> הכרטיס מסך שלי gta650
<avi__> טוב
<moshe742> חזרתי
<avi__> ברוך הבא
<avi__> זה  מזהה אותי כמו שאמרת שם
<avi__> זה רושם לי ברוך הבא אחרי הקשה שם משתמש וסיסמא
<avi__> עכשיו אני לא רואה בעיה באיכות תמונה אבל יכול להיות נגיד שזה בעיה מה עושים מכאן
<avi__> התקנתי פעמים  ובסוף אותו בעיה
<avi__> אני חדש בתחום
<moshe742> האם ניסית ללחוץ על ctrl+alt+F1?
<avi__> עשיתי מה שאמרת
<moshe742> ו-?
<avi__> ואחרי זה רשמתי שם משתמש וסיסמא
<avi__> והוא רשם לי welcome
<avi__> הכל טוב אחרי זה מה עושים ?
<avi__> יש @
<avi__> אבל איך אני מתקדם מכאן שהיה מערכת ולא שהיה בדוס בשחור
<avi__> מה אנחנו עושים אחרי זה ?
<moshe742> אני מבין שיש לך מסך שחור, האם רשום שם משהו? אם לא האם ניסית להקיש את השילוב מקשים שאמרתי?
<moshe742> נסה עם ה-Fים האחרים אם זה רק מסך שחור עם F1, נסה עד F7
<avi__> רשמתי וזה פתח לי מסך שחור הקשתי שם משתמש וסיסמא
<avi__> הוא מזהה אותו שם משתמש וסיסמא
<avi__> אבל איך מתקדמים מכאן
<moshe742> אני מנסה לראות אם הבעיה היא שהמערכת לא עלתה או שלא מצליחה להעלות את המערכת הגרפית... אתה יכול לעשות את מה שאמרתי?
<avi__> גרפית לא עולה
<avi__> ככה במסך שחור עובד
<avi__> בגרפי אין כלום
<avi__> הוא נתן לעדכן 54 מגה
<avi__> אחרי עידכון לא טען את גרפי
<avi__> הבעיה רק גרפית
<avi__>  f7 נותן גרפיקה בלי כלים מסביב
<avi__> רק  הקשה וזהו
<avi__> יש לך מסנגר שיראה לך אך זה נראה ?
<avi__> ב f7  יש  גרפיקה סגול ועברית
<avi__> עכשיו אין את כלים מסביב
<moshe742> המערכת עבדה קודם או שמההתחלה זה לא עבד?
<avi__> מהתחלה לא גרפיקה עם כל כלים
<avi__> רק   אפשרות של שם משתמש וסיסמא  יפה לקיש
<avi__> אחרי זה כלום
<avi__> אחרי הקשה  אין מערכת  תוכנות והכל
<avi__> כלום
<avi__> והתקנתי פעמים ואותה בעיה
<avi__> חשבתי שאולי סתם תקלה אבל אותו דבר
<avi__> זה מטיש אותי לגמרי
<avi__> ועשיתי שלב שלב לפי מדריך מ youtube
<moshe742> אוקי, תעלה את המערכת מחדש, הפעם בזמן שזה עולה עוד לפני השם משתמש והסיסמה תלחץ על ctrl+alt+f1, האם אתה מגיע לשורת פקודה שצריך להזין שם משתמש?
<avi__> יש רק מסך סגול וזהו כרגע
<avi__> חזר לשחור
<avi__> מסך עם 5 [OK]
<avi__> רושם
<avi__> checking battery state
<moshe742> זה האחרון?
<avi__> stop system  v  runlevel  compatbilty
<avi__> starting
<avi__> -
<avi__> חושב וזהו
<avi__> המצב מסובך
<avi__> אני  עצוב שמע צפיתי ליותר
<avi__> גריסה חדשה וצרות גדולות
<avi__> לא יודע למה
<avi__> מה לעשות עכשיו
<avi__> משה אתה שם
<moshe742> כן, האם ניסית את מה שאמרתי? ללחוץ על מקש ctrl+alt+f1? אני צריך לדעת מה עשית כדי לדעת איך זה משפיע ואם זה עוזר וכדומה
<avi__> לחצתי וזה נשאר לפי מה שאמרתי לך מסך אחרון
<avi__> וזה בשחור
<avi__> הוא חושב ולא יוצא מזה
<avi__> לעשות שוב ריסט ?
<moshe742> לא, נסה עכשיו ctrl+alt+f2, האם זה עוזר?
<moshe742> אתה אמור לראות שאתה צריך להזין שם משתמש אם זה עובד
<avi__> אני שם
<avi__> אבל עכשיו הוא טוען שסיסמא שגויה
<avi__> לא מתקדם לשום מקום
<avi__> עכשיו זיהה את סיסמא
<moshe742> שם בשורת פקודה או בגרפי?
<avi__> הוא רושם last login  sat jan 26 01.01.24
<avi__> כדאי לחזור לגרפי f7?
<avi__> Wewelcome to ubuntu 12.10 gun/liunx/ 3.5.0.22 generic i686
<avi__> ddocumention : http://help.ubuntu.com
<moshe742> אוקי, עכשיו תריץ את הפקודה startx
<avi__> עשיתי כך
<avi__> מסך ריק ואפשר לזיז רק את עכבר
<moshe742> אוקי, תחזור למסך של שורת הפקודה, האם יש שם פלט שאתה מקבל אחרי הפקודה?
<avi__> חזרתי הפקודה אחרונה רשום
<avi__> Loading  extension GLX
<avi__> איך אפשר לבדוק עם הוא מזהה את כרטיס מסך בצורה נכונה אתה מאמין שזאת הבעיה ?
<moshe742> איזה כרטיס מסך יש לך?
<avi__> Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB GDDR5
<avi__> זה מחשב חדש חזק רק בן שבועים
<avi__> עם מעבד i5 3570k
<avi__> זה בלתי אפשרי לאמין שמערכת פשוטה כזאת הוא נכשל להריץ
<avi__> אני מיואש
<moshe742> זו הבעיה, אתה צריך להשתמש בדרייבר הפתוח, יש באג ידוע בענין
<moshe742> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973025
<avi__> איך לשתמש אתה חושב שהוא מפספס את כרטיס מסך
<avi__> לרשום
<avi__> :~$ lspci | grep VGA
<moshe742> כן
<avi__> איזה פקודה לרשום
<avi__> עם יש באג אולי כדאי לתקין גריסה ישנה יותר ויחסוך את כאבי ראש או לנסות  דרייבר של כרטיס מסך
<moshe742> lspci | grep VGA
<moshe742> יש סיכוי לא רע שהדרייבר הפתוח יעבוד לך כמו שצריך, אני משתמש בכרטיס של אנוידיה במחשב שלי עם פדורה אמנם אבל עובד חלק[
<avi__> רשמתי לא קורה כלום
<moshe742> אני לא בטוח שזו הבעיה, אבל אם המערכת מזהה שיש לך אנוידיה אז זו כמעט בוודאות הבעיה כי האובונטו מנסה להעלות משהו שהוא לא מצליח
<moshe742> אוקי, תריץ lspci ותבדוק מה הוא רושם לך שם בתור כרטיס מסך
<avi__> אולי לכנס מחדש למערכת
<avi__> לא נותן כלום כרגע
<avi__> ZV
<avi__> זה ארוך רושם איך עתיק את זה לכאן
<avi__> iintel corporation 440FX - 82441FX PMC [natoma] {rev 02}
<moshe742> תחפש איפה שכתוב VGA ותעתיק רק את זה
<avi__> VGA  compatible  controller :
<avi__> innotel  systemberatug gmbh virtualbox
<avi__> graphi
<avi__> CS adapter
<avi__> זה הכל
<avi__> אתה איתי
<moshe742> אוקי, נתחיל מזה שהורדת את 12.10 ולא 12.04
<avi__> הוא שאל אותי עם לעדכן
<avi__> והסכמתי
<moshe742> כנראה זה חלק מהבעיה, יש דיווחים שהמערכת עובדת ממש לאט על וירטואל בוקס
<avi__> מה לינק 12.04
<avi__> אתה מציע שיסיר ויתקין פעם 3 שוב
<moshe742> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<moshe742> זה ל-32 ביט
<avi__> זה מבקש כסף שם
<avi__> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest  אני הורדתי מלינק הזה
<avi__> וזה נתן 12.10
<avi__> במקום 12.04
<avi__> מצאתי להוריד כמו שאמרת 12.04
<avi__> אתה מאמין שבלי שיעדכן ל 12.10 זה יפתור את בעיה
<avi__> הבעיה שמערכת מעדכנת לבד
<moshe742> יכול להיות, אני לא יודע כי אני לא בטוח מה הבעיה
<moshe742> כדי למנוע עידכון בלי אישור שלך פשוט תנתק מהאינטרנט את המכונה הוירטואלית
<avi__> שאני מתקין לא לסמן וי על עידכון
<moshe742> נכון
<avi__> ככה שיוכל לעדכן באופן ידני
<avi__> לא נעים להתקין כל זמן מחדש נקווה שפעם יעבוד לא צריך שהיה בעיות בגריסה ישנה
<moshe742> הכי טוב זה להתקין על המחשב בדואל בוט, ככה אתה תלמד הכי טוב וגם תדע אם זה נוח לך בצורה הרבה יותר טובה
<avi__> אתה צודק משה אבל חושש מהתנגשות של וינדוס 7 עם זה
<avi__> נסיתה פעם את red hat
<avi__> רציתי ללכת על זה בסוף הלכתי על פשוט ויצא מיץ
<avi__> נקווה לפחות שיעבוד עכשיו אחרי פעם 3 שאני מנסה
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-26
<avi__> עובד תודה מכל הלב משה לא יודע למה עשיתי לעצמי את חיים קשים והתקנתי 12.10 והפך לסיוט
<avi__> עכשיו מה לעשות
<avi__> זה איטי
<avi__> הוא שואל על איזה מנהל התקנים לתקין
<avi__> הוא מראה 312 עידכונים
<moshe742> תעדכן אבל אל תשדרג, שזה ישאר על 12.04
<avi__> תודה שוב משה אני זז לישון לא עדכנתי עדיין שלחצתי לעדכן חושב יותר מידי
<avi__> נראה מחר
<moshe742> סבבה
<AVI> ערב טוב משה אתה שם
<AVI> אני צריך עזרה
<AVI> מישהו שם
<AVI> ?
<AVI> מישהו שם
<moshe742> AVI, כן
<AVI> אין לי  מקלדת עברית  רק אנגלית לא מבין למה מה צריך לעשות
<AVI> אפשר לקרוא בעברית אבל הקלדה לא עובד
<moshe742> אתה צריך להגדיר את המקלדת, אני לא זוכר איפה זה במערכת אבל תבדוק ב-keyboard או משהו בסגנון
<AVI> מצאתי בסוף תודה
<AVI> אבל זה שונה מוינדוס צריך לבחור עם עכבר אנגלית או עברית
<AVI> לא עובד טריק  shift+ait
<moshe742> אתה יכול לבחור גם עם מקשים, אבל דרך ההגדרות מקלדת, אני פשוט לא על אובונטו כך שאני לא יכול לחפש לך. אלא אם אתה על ממשק של גנום 3 או מייט
<AVI> אני מבין תודה
<AVI> מה אתה עושה רוב היום במערכת לינוקס
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-27
<asw3> מה יכולה  להיות הבעיה בסמבה אם אני מצליח להעתיק קבצים אבל לא לצפות בחלק מהם למשל סרטונים?
<asw3> מה עושים :\
<Interruptus> תבדוק עם IPERF
<Interruptus> אם יש לייטנסי בינך לבין ההוסט
<asw3> כלומר?
<asw3> אתה מתכוון אם יש בינהם תקשורת?
<Interruptus> תקשורת יש
<Interruptus> השאלה מה איכות התקשורת
<Interruptus> אם אין נפילות בקו
<Interruptus> או משהו
<asw3> אין נפילות הוא מעביר קבצים טוב
<asw3> הוא מצליח להפעיל נגיד mp3
<asw3> אבל קבצי וידאו מסרב להפעיל
<asw3> משהו מוזר
<asw3> והעברת נתונים תקינה מעביר על 3 מגה
<asw3> wifi g
<asw3> יש סיכוי שצריך לשנות משהו ב- smb.conf?
<asw3> או להתקין עוד חבילה?
<asw3> כי עד עכשיו זה עבד טוב
<Interruptus> אייפי וי6 פועל?
<Interruptus> תנסה לנטרל אותו
<asw3> אני לא עובד עם וי6
<asw3> וינ7 בא עם איפיוי6?
<Interruptus> בגדול הוא לא מפעיל אותו אם אין צורך
<Interruptus> המ
<Interruptus> חשבתי אתה מנסה לקרוא סמבה מלינוקס ללינוקס
<Interruptus> המ
<asw3> לא
<asw3> הסמבה היה משהו שאני כל הזמן משתמש בו
<Interruptus> יש משהו שמפריע לך ברשת
<Interruptus> אתה לוחץ על קובץ וידאו
<Interruptus> נפתח ויאלסי
<Interruptus> ומה אז?
<Interruptus> זה פשוט לא זז?
<Interruptus> או שזה עושה קאשינג?
<asw3> נותן ארור
<Interruptus> איזה ארור?
<asw3> Your input can't be opened:
<asw3> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'smb://or@10.0.0.11/e
<asw3> בריל פלייר כותה משהו אחר
<Interruptus> אתה מתחבר עם קרדנשיאלס?
<Interruptus> המ
<Interruptus> תנסה לנקות את הקרדנשיאלס מהקרדנשיאלס סטור בקונטרול פאנל
<Interruptus> ואז כשאתה מתחבר ב
<asw3> the following component are required : smb
<Interruptus> \\\host
<Interruptus> להכניס את הקרנדשיאלס מחדש
<asw3> אממ זה בוינ7?
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> שניה אצלם לך
<asw3> כזה פחדתי מהשידרוג
<asw3> תמיד נשארתי עם xp
<asw3> ועעכשיו הבנתי למה לא לשדרג
<asw3> פשוט קניתי דיסק קשיח חדש אמרתי ננסה
<Interruptus> http://pasteboard.co/2DqChmiu.png
<Interruptus> קח
<Interruptus> תראה שם
<Interruptus> ובנוסף
<Interruptus> http://pasteboard.co/2DqFkPhZ.png
<asw3> בראשון בכלל אין הגדרות איפי
<asw3> צריך להגדיר אותו ידני?
<Interruptus> תכניס קרדנשיאל כן
<asw3> טוב נראה לי מצאתי מה הבעיה
<asw3> sudo service smbd restart
<asw3> smbd: unrecognized service
<asw3> זה נראה לא טוב
<asw3> רציתי להפעיל מחדש את הסרביס
<asw3> בוא ננסה שיטען מחדש את כל הדברים
<asw3> לא יודע משהו התקלקל פה
<Interruptus> משהו שם חולה
<asw3> sudo apt-get upgrade samba
<asw3> מקווה שלא דפקתי משהו עם זה
<Interruptus> http://pastebin.com/5vaxkj1Q
<asw3> אז האופציה זה להוריד מחדש את הקבצים של הסמבה?
<Interruptus> המ
<Interruptus> יש לך גיבוי של סמב קונף?
<Interruptus> תנסה להתקין מחדש את סמבה
<Interruptus> להחזיר את סמב קונף
<Interruptus> להפעיל את הסרביסים
<asw3> הסמב קונף מצידי שיגרוס אותו
<asw3> העיקר שיעבוד
<asw3> זה משהו שאני חייב למחשב העגלה שלי
<asw3> בלי סמבה הוא לא שווה כלום
<Interruptus> המ יש מצב ששידרגת בטעות לסמבה 4?
<Interruptus> בסמבה 4 אין סמב קונף
<Interruptus> גם הסרביסים קצת אחרים
<asw3> 2:3.4.0
<asw3> זה 4?
<Interruptus> המ
<Interruptus> לא
<Interruptus> אצלי סמבה 3.5.6
<Interruptus> המ רגע
<Interruptus> /etc/init.d/smb restart
<Interruptus> עובד?
<asw3> bash: /etc/init.d/smb: No such file or directory
<Interruptus> נעלמו לך הסרביסים
<asw3> איזה מוכשר אני..
<Interruptus> service samba restart
<Interruptus> עובד?
<asw3> start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 1202: Operation not permitted
<asw3> start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 1214: Operation not permitted
<asw3> מה לעזזל
<asw3> הכל בגלל שרציתי לשתף גם לסטרימר מפה
<Interruptus> ווטפ
<Interruptus> עשית עם סודו?
<asw3> :S
<asw3> רגע
<asw3> יפה עובד
<Interruptus> רגע
<Interruptus> יש גישה בUNC
<Interruptus> \\
<asw3> כן אפשר לראות את הקבצים,להעתיק אותם
<Interruptus> להפעיל
<asw3> אבל להפעיל ישירות מהסמבה הוא לא מסכים
<Interruptus> איזה דבר מוזר זה
<asw3> כן מעצבן לאללה
<asw3> Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<asw3> זה בטוטם
<asw3> איזה הרשאות הוא רוצה אני לא מבין
<asw3> טוב עכשיו איך שהבאת לי רק ה- vlc מריץ
<asw3> אבל איך לעזזל פותרים את הבעיה
<asw3> ניסיתי נגיד קובץ wav
<asw3> גם חייב את ה- vlc
<asw3> כאילו מה הקטע של הגישה בסמבה
<Interruptus> זה מוזר
<Interruptus> אצלי זה אף פעם לא קורה
<asw3> זה פעם ראשונה ככה
<asw3> אולי ריסטרט לוידוס יעזור?
<asw3> ב- xp לא היה לי דברים כאלה
<asw3> מעניין אם זה בעיה בוינדוס
<Interruptus> אולי באמת
<Interruptus> ווינדוס וריסטרט חברים טובים
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-22
<demon^eye> avi sup
<demon^eye> u here?
<demon^eye> KOKO  :D
<Avihay> demon^eye: hi
<max6656366> hi
<Avihay> hi max
<demon^eye> LO
<demon^eye> u here?!
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-20
<neria> how to get read of a point in string by use python
#ubuntu-il 2016-01-26
<arab_woman> hi
